# 716 LAYIN LOW'S BUILDS AN PROJECTS



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MY LOWS WILL POST MORE LATER WHEN I FIGURE THIS OUT...LOL..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 30 2010, 09:21 AM~17349974
> *HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MY LOWS WILL POST MORE LATER WHEN I FIGURE THIS OUT...LOL..
> 
> 
> ...


THESE PICTURES SUCK!! IM WORKIN ON GETTING BETTER ONES...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i see u almost got .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie thats alot of nice builds !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



We'll be watchin' :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 30 2010, 09:33 AM~17350036
> *i see u almost got .
> *


LOL...IM TRYIN..SEE YOUR PURPLE MONTE TOP SHELF!!! THESE PICS ARE KINDA OLD ALL I COULD FIND TO SHOW WHAT I HAVE ALLTOGETHER.. I HAVE MORE NOW...AN A BAD ASS WAGON ON THE WAY TOO!!! THANK FOR THE DEAL ON THAT.SHE WILL BE WELL TAKIN CARE OF.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THIS GUY IS A COO GUY, HE'S BOUGHT ALOT OF MY MODELS.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

7.photobucket.com







/albums/







ae57/716LAYINLOW/068.jpg







otobucket.com/albums/ae57/716LAYINLOW/072.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] HOPE THIS WORKS....LOL... HERE MY 1/12 57 LOWRIDER PROJECT.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hotobucket.com







/albu







ms/ae57/71







6LAYINLOW/068.jpg[/IMG]HERE WE GO AGAIN!! IT WILL TAKE A FEW TIMES OF ME DOING THIS TO GET THIS GOING FOR YA'S! :banghead:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THIS BETTER WORK!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HERE ARE SOME OF MY 1/12 CARS YELLOW AN RED 57 ARE DONE! THE BLACK 57 AN ORANGE CAMERO ARE IN THE PROCESS...I HAVE A FEW MORE TOO BUT NO PICS OF THEM..NOT BUILT-(ANGLIA GASSER) (66 MUSTANG ) (67VETTE GASSER)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some tight shit in hurr :biggrin: 



how bout more pics of the gold 77 monte with her face in the grass :biggrin:




or the blue 77 right above the baby blue 70 :biggrin: 

and the 80 and the LS right above that lol


pics please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 30 2010, 03:28 PM~17352748
> *some tight shit in hurr :biggrin:
> how bout more pics of the gold 77 monte with her face in the grass :biggrin:
> or the blue 77 right above the baby blue 70 :biggrin:
> ...


KOOL CAR BUT







THIS IS HOW IT CAME I JUST A







DDEED THE WHEELS.







HOPE THIS WORKS.... :banghead:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cket.com/a







lbums/ae







57/716LAYINLOW/005-3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE WORK BRO!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[IMG







]http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/716LAYINLOW/006-3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

otobucket.com/albums/ae57/716LAYINLOW/009-3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats some clean ass work!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/716LAYINLOW/017-2.jpg[/IMG] THIS IS A MONTE I GOT FROM 408RIDES.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/716LAYINLOW/017-2.jpg[/IMG] THIS IS A MONTE I GOT FROM 408RIDES.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 30 2010, 01:59 PM~17353450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

YOUR KILLING ME WITH THOSE LS PICTURES


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 30 2010, 05:03 PM~17353490
> *YOUR KILLING ME WITH THOSE LS PICTURES
> *


SHE'S IN GOOD HANDS!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I forgot to tell u that i left my iPOD in the LS though


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

GREAT WORK 716!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 30 2010, 04:54 PM~17353406
> *Thats some clean ass work!!
> *


thanks man...preciate it!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 30 2010, 06:39 PM~17354208
> *GREAT WORK 716!!!
> *


thank you. if you want to see any just let me know il be postin more soon..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 30 2010, 03:02 PM~17353483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 30 2010, 05:23 PM~17353625
> *I forgot to tell u that i left my iPOD in the LS though
> *


ahh man that suks!! kinda far ride back to your place for a ipod...lol...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

POST 'EM ALL BRO!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

NICE WORK BRO. NICE!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 30 2010, 05:48 PM~17353345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is super clean !!!! nice job !! love to see more of the big yellow flip nose 57 chevy. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SCRATCH BUILT LATTER BARS. REAR END AN REAR TIRES FROM RED BARON.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

CUSTOM BUILT FIREWALL. 57 CHEVY


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

MOLDED HOOD CROME TO BUMPER CUT OUT GRILL 57 CHEVY


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HOOD MOLDED TO FENDERS CUT FENDERS OFF CAR FILLED IN HEADLIGHTS TOO.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ALLMOST DONE..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

CUSTOM HAND MADE HEADERS/STRAIGHT AXLE AN FRONT SPRINGS BAT..BOX ALL KINDS OF STUFF...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :wow: :0 :wow: nice work


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

BIG BLOCK 427 FROM 67 VETTE SCOOP FROM ANGLIA.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

CANT GET NO GOOD PICX OF THE INTERIOR AN THE GOOD ONES I DO HAVE WONT DOWNLOAD. :dunno:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 30 2010, 10:01 PM~17355314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 57 is bad ass!!!!!nice work !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THIS IS THE LAST PIC I HAVE OF THIS CAR FOR THE PERSON WHO REQUESTED MORE PICX.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 30 2010, 08:04 PM~17354849
> *POST 'EM ALL BRO!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


POST EM ALL... ID BE HERE FOR A WEEK....LOL... :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

sick work on that gasser :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THANKX MAN.. ILL BE GETTIN AHOLD OF YA SOON FOR SOME WORK...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 30 2010, 08:47 PM~17355199
> *:0 :wow: :0  :wow:  nice work
> *


LET ME DO THIS AGAIN!! THANKX MAN... ILL BE GETTIN AHOLD OF YA SOON FOR SOME PAINT.. :worship:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT THE YELLOW GASSER LOOKED LIKE WHEN I FOUND IT IN THE BARN...LOL....J/K THIS IS A 1/12 JUNKER I DID LAST YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 30 2010, 06:11 PM~17355390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS BADASS


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THIS OLD LOWRIDER NEEDS SOME HELP!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THERES NO HELP FOR THIS 57 ITS SHOT!!! :guns:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THATS IT FOR THE GREEN BEAST!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

1/12 LOWRIDER I DID 2 MONTHS AGO.. PAIN IN THE ASS CANT GET PARTS FOR THESE BIG AZZ THINGS..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SHE WILL DO ABUCK FIFTY TOO WITH THAT BIG BLOCK... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

BIG BLOCK FROM 67 VETTE AN INTAKE IS FRON 69 CAMERO.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 30 2010, 09:25 PM~17355481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For a basket case this looks good homie :biggrin: !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THATS IT FOR BIG RED...SHOULD I MAKE THE PICTURES SMALLER????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

there is some sick ass work in this thread :cheesy: and that 57 gasser needs to be on my shelf homie  



what you got on my 40 homie :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SOME CAR HAULERS I BUILT JUST TO SELL TO GET SOME MONEY!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn, how many of those big boy 57's u got! those are hard to find and pricey, and u had the pair to wheather one! nice work to make it look so shitty huh?! i like the weathered thing, but never tried!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THats it for these..i have more in another model site im in ill try to get them from there...i have alot of models on that site that i no longer have..just got picx we all know how that is. :tears:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 30 2010, 10:06 PM~17355807
> *damn, how many of those big boy 57's u got! those are hard to find and pricey, and u had the pair to wheather one! nice work to make it look so shitty huh?! i like the weathered thing, but never tried!
> *


i took that junker to my first model show last year at ipms niagara frontier. an it took first place in 1/16 or larger. i sold it like a jack ass...i even tried to buy it back but dude wouldnt sell it....lol.....i havent really been doing any 1/25 i got into these 1/12 now im hooked for a while...lol...then there sets over 100 1/25 kits that need to be built as lows...ill get to them.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 30 2010, 10:06 PM~17355807
> *damn, how many of those big boy 57's u got! those are hard to find and pricey, and u had the pair to wheather one! nice work to make it look so shitty huh?! i like the weathered thing, but never tried!
> *


lol.. i have 5 of the 57-- 2 vettes--3 red barons---1 camero -- 3 anglia's an a shit load of 1/12 parts...a shit load!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 30 2010, 06:18 PM~17355435
> *LET ME DO THIS AGAIN!!  THANKX MAN... ILL BE GETTIN AHOLD OF YA SOON FOR SOME PAINT.. :worship:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 30 2010, 10:25 PM~17355978
> *lol.. i have 5 of the 57-- 2 vettes--3 red barons---1 camero -- 3 anglia's an a shit load of 1/12 parts...a shit load!!!!
> *


i forgot i have a 66 mustang in the box unbuilt too..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

lol just stole these from kustomsrule site/club im in..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great lookin builds.Welcome to LIL.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 30 2010, 11:39 PM~17356613
> *Great lookin builds.Welcome to LIL.
> *


thanks man...i will put up all my pictures from my other site on here tomarrow.. bout 50 picks.. i think im done with that web site ..this is where its at!!! more my style.. im right at home!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

65 impala i started but i have no body so this is wheres its at....lol....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

my 1 year old got ahold of the body its toast!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

any-1 want to sell just the 65 hat top body?...lol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i like this pic so i had to thrw it in here..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i put this thing together out of my parts box's not bad!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

if theres a intertech box in the backround then i sold all these on e-bay a while back..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

you in buffalo ny ? 716 ???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

a few more scratch built haulers


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN HOMIE THATS A BIG ASS COLLECTION U GOT  SUM BADASS RIDES BRO KEEPEM COMING


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 1 2010, 12:20 AM~17356882
> *you in buffalo ny ?  716 ???
> *


lol...weatfield/ niagara falls


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 1 2010, 12:24 AM~17356911
> *DAMN HOMIE THATS A BIG ASS COLLECTION U GOT   SUM BADASS RIDES BRO KEEPEM COMING
> *


i know there not lowriders but this is just some of the different builds ive done.. these are older i dont really build to much of this stuff anymore.. mainly the lowz anymore....these trucks i just build to sell on e-bay to get some loot for other shit i need....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 1 2010, 12:20 AM~17356882
> *you in buffalo ny ?  716 ???
> *


ive seen this car before! ya know jimmy myers?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pics of the 56 ford a few pages back. engine/frame


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn bro u got some sick ass rides


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 1 2010, 12:43 AM~17357026
> *damn bro u got some sick ass rides
> *


thanks man. this is old stuff i still have another 70 models to post...lol... then we can get into the new stuff....lol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

heres a couple tow trucks i did a while back..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

do u sell any of ur haulers


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this truck was built out of my parts box's too..sure could use them 64 impala air horns..lol..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 1 2010, 12:51 AM~17357071
> *do u sell any of ur haulers
> *


i sell all of them...they dont fit in my cases so i just build them to sell so i can get money for other models...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

how much u sell them for


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 1 2010, 12:55 AM~17357104
> *how much u sell them for
> *


i sell them on e-bay startin at 65.oo but the most i got was 99.00 that was for the red chevy...this guy in canada buoght the purple dodge for 73.00 an he requested the purple 56 ford he sent me a pic of his old one back inda day. i made the truck out of my parts box...that one didnt even make it to e-bay he gave me 100.00 for it..i do request on them..i supply everything if i can!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

oh ok


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this is out the parts box too! took my three trucks to build this!!! used to be a 1/25 snap together with no motor. well open the hood there was a top half..lol.. so i did some work to put in a engine


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ahhh here we go one of my new builds..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

slackin!! could of used some batt. cables an hard line the pumps.. :banghead: must have been ina hurry...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i dont know what happend here i couldnt make it any biggier. il post new ones later


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

holly shit!! your clock says1:18 mine says 2:18 ....this is it forme tonight guys ill try to post more tomarrow..thanks for checin my rides.. my azz is goingto bed! :buttkick: :boink: :boink:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn alot of really nice work in hear  thanks for sharing


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

my first 2 years worht of awards hopefully more to come..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

my first award at my first show.. now im hooked...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

first an second place. green 57 beater1st an lowrider collection.2nd


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cleaned house!!! 1st in 1/12 2nd in 1/12 1st in custom show 2nd in cutom show an 2nd in collections


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

most proud of so far best automotive model on the table out of all scles an classes!!! :biggrin: got this with the yellow 1/12 57 gasser.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got this with the red 1/12 57 lowrider now its in nationals...if i win that i i get 250.00 store credit an in the magazine..i got high hopes....lol.... hno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this was the first time i put my models in this contest at the hobby store.. who knew they had contest..lol...anyways i got this for my baby blue 70's monte. this is also in the nationals now .. an could get 250.00 store credit an in the magazine!! like i said high hopes...lol...i should know about this may 2nd


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

DAMN! 10 pages of some very nice models, keep it up bro, loving your work!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Apr 30 2010, 09:36 PM~17355104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hay Bro. i remember the 57s from buffcom. Didn't get a chance to congratuate U on the outstanding work. :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :x: Thanks for looking my pice of 57, after seeing your's maybe i'll go back to work. THANKS :banghead: I will be looking at more of your build. And U have a 1/12 camaro U like to sale? :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 1 2010, 09:57 AM~17358586
> *Hay Bro. i remember the 57s from buffcom. Didn't get a chance to congratuate U on the outstanding work. :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :x: Thanks for looking my pice of 57, after seeing your's maybe i'll go back to work. THANKS :banghead:  I will be looking at more of your build. And U have a 1/12 camaro U like to sale? :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


it took me a while to get a good deal on the camero an its the only one i have...all i used from it was the body half the frame an rear end.. got lots of extras if you need any..but cant get rid of it.. i shaved it tubbed it,cage , allu...interor, big block, 4- link all that stuff...you will see it next year when i get seond place...lol...you bring that 57 that thing is takein the whole show for sure!!!! that car is sick as hell... when your done you could prob.... drive it to the show..outstanding work my friend you are in a leage of your own with masterpiece!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 1 2010, 11:15 AM~17358667
> *it took me a while to get a good deal on the camero an its the only one i have...all i used from it was the body half the frame an rear end.. got lots of extras if  you need any..but cant get rid of it.. i shaved it tubbed it,cage , allu...interor, big block, 4- link all that stuff...you will see it next year when i get seond place...lol...you bring that 57 that thing is takein the whole show for sure!!!! that car is sick as hell... when your done you could prob.... drive it to the show..outstanding work my friend you are in a leage of your own with masterpiece!!!
> *


I don't know about that! but thanks. Did the camero come with a big or small block? I have a 1/12 vette in the back 40 i'll do some thing with.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 1 2010, 10:23 AM~17358704
> *I don't know about that! but thanks. Did the camero come with a big or small block?  I have a 1/12 vette in the back 40 i'll do some thing with.
> *


camero comes with a small block.. i think the only big block kit out there is the vette.. i have 2 vettes left one im doing another 60's gasser. i prob... had 7 of them just for the motor's...lol..did you know theres a 1/12 hemi??? i got one for my anglia!!!!! that also only came in one kit... how ya doing on rims for the 57 you good???


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 1 2010, 11:29 AM~17358737
> *camero comes with a small block.. i think the only big block kit out there is the vette.. i have 2 vettes left one im doing another 60's gasser. i prob... had 7 of them just for the motor's...lol..did you know theres a 1/12 hemi??? i got one for my anglia!!!!! that also only came in one kit... how ya doing on rims for the 57 you good???
> *


Like to get a hemi. On the tire & rims, RC tire and rims i but together some tamiya porsche & RC rims not :loco: about but works for now.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 1 2010, 10:50 AM~17358883
> *Like to get a hemi.  On the tire & rims, RC tire and rims i but together some tamiya porsche & RC rims not  :loco: about but works for now.
> *










how about some 5 stars?? there from the camero i just made the rear deep as hell with 1/12 lambo rims...lol..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 1 2010, 06:50 AM~17358542
> *DAMN! 10 pages of some very nice models, keep it up bro, loving your work!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 1 2010, 12:02 PM~17359299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ohhh big azz 1/12 hemi i got for my anglia gasser project ...i will post..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hemi next to big block make it look like a small block...lo..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

rear wheels .. im going to make some 12 spoke spindle mount front rims on motorcycle tire..lol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got some parts together... 1/12 is tuff to get parts for..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

last pic.. gotta lotta work to do..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

SO WHIT CAN I GET ? AND WHIT WILL AT COST ? :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 1 2010, 12:27 PM~17359419
> *SO WHIT CAN I GET ?  AND WHIT WILL AT COST ? :biggrin:
> *


whachu need man...i got it!!!!  :wow: :biggrin: hno: :around: lol.. ok enuogh playin... you want some of them cragar 5 stars for that bad azz 57 your building...im sure you could make them into weld drag light 5 stars?? you will have to provide you own deep dish for the rear as i only have one set left from the lambo...but im sure thats a walk in the park for you,,,,you got tires??


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 1 2010, 09:56 AM~17358328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BUILDS. I GOT A BUNCH OF THOSE BUFFCON COINS. I MISSED THIS YEAR, MAYBE NEXT.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 1 2010, 06:05 PM~17360968
> *NICE BUILDS.  I GOT A BUNCH OF THOSE BUFFCON COINS.  I MISSED THIS YEAR, MAYBE NEXT.
> *


THE COINS ARE COOL BUT I LIKE THE TROPHY'S!!ALL THESE ARE FROM 4 SHOWS IVE BEEN TO IN 2 YEARS.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 1 2010, 07:25 PM~17361263
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i got 3 more years before i can cross the border for this show.... sucks...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 30 2010, 02:45 PM~17353326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost the same exact color I painted mine except I threw supremes on mine. Builds look killer bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 1 2010, 10:30 PM~17362133
> *Almost the same exact color I painted mine except I threw supremes on mine. Builds look killer bro
> *


thanks :biggrin: man...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

http://s957.photobucket.com/home/716LAYINLOW/tag/CAMERO LETS SEE IF THIS WORKS...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

IF I DIDNT DO THIS RIGHT CORRECT ME! BUT HERES SOME PICS OF MY 69 PROJECT IM BUILDING


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 2 2010, 01:37 PM~17365402
> *IF I DIDNT DO THIS RIGHT CORRECT ME! BUT HERES SOME PICS OF MY 69 PROJECT IM BUILDING
> *



Link worked. Great looking builds. And welcome to LIL.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 2 2010, 01:34 PM~17365387
> *http://s957.photobucket.com/home/716LAYINLOW/tag/CAMERO LETS SEE IF THIS WORKS...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

http://s957.photobucket.com/home/716LAYINLOW/tag/camero some more picx of my 69 1/12 camaro..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

damn...!!!

clean ass work...!!!

i need to make me one of them rollbars for one of my builds....!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@May 3 2010, 11:59 AM~17373036
> *damn...!!!
> 
> clean ass work...!!!
> ...


thanks man.. this is one of 4 different 1/12 cars i hope to have done for next years show..if you go back a few pages you will see the black 57 i started an a anglia im doing..plus im doing a 67 vette gasser too ..lots of work an no time!!! :banghead:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 1 2010, 09:33 PM~17361569
> *i got 3 more years before i can cross the border for this show.... sucks...
> *



you got charges?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 3 2010, 06:56 PM~17377382
> *you got charges?
> *


not anymore its all taken care off...its cool now just be a while till im over there thuogh...lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

older build chop top, shorten the bed, camaro scoop the rest is misc. out my parts box


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sick truck bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

still gotta finish some detail as you can see..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

simple an clean.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

might change wheels an add the skirts.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 4 2010, 10:51 PM~17393262
> *sick truck bro
> *


thanks man..i will be posting more ..ya gotta go back a couple pages or ya might misss something...lol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pearl white 64 clean an simple.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice detail on the engine


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pearl white 64...3 builds posted since yesterday...go back a few more pages an check em out!! :sprint:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 5 2010, 11:11 AM~17398232
> *nice detail on the engine
> *


thank you..ill take all comments good an bad...atleast i know people are checkin out my builds... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

68 project


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

vintage 68 needs striped an clean mold lines , an alot of work...llol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pretty kool back inda day but it wont look nothing like this next time you see it! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

old build like 6 years ago.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

built this before i even herd of bare metal foile an hardlines..lol...still kool truck thuogh... :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

There's some sick work in here. Keep 'em coming homie.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 5 2010, 11:38 AM~17399017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a 67 my Friend










Notice it say's for 68 ( meaning for the year of 68 ) but you can convert it pretty easy.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 5 2010, 03:19 PM~17400360
> *That's a 67 my Friend
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the side scoops on the front fenders like the 68? 67 dont have those!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

basic build kool paint..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 5 2010, 03:31 PM~17400456
> *whats up with the side scoops on the front fenders like the 68? 67 dont have those!
> *


wow!! i just checked out vintage impalas an promos. all 67 an 68..this has the 67 front an rear bumper,hood with 68 scoops on the front fenders. :werd: well looks like i need a 68 now..lol.. :banghead: im trying to get 58 -76 impala's .. im now missing a 68!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that 60 chevy i just got that kit it looks cool as a lowrider


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 5 2010, 02:31 PM~17400456
> *whats up with the side scoops on the front fenders like the 68? 67 dont have those!
> *


True that - but the rear bumper and lights are 67 and the bazel on a 68 is in front of the hood not the rear of the hood. I'll send you a link on how I converted this beast to 68. 

  :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 5 2010, 05:57 PM~17401912
> *True that - but the rear bumper and lights are 67 and the bazel on a 68 is in front of the hood not the rear of the hood. I'll send you a link on how I converted this beast to 68.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 come on share i got that same kit


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 5 2010, 05:32 PM~17401694
> *i like that 60 chevy i just got that kit it looks cool as a lowrider
> *


thanks alot.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

posted 5 cars today go back an check em out! :sprint:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn nice builds brother!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 5 2010, 07:12 PM~17402535
> *Damn nice builds brother!!
> *


thanks man i'll be postin more keep your eye out! :around: i got around 70 more to go! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

opps! sorry about the last pic. :angry:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 5 2010, 03:33 PM~17401037
> *wow!! i just checked out vintage  impalas an promos. all 67 an 68..this has the 67 front an rear bumper,hood with 68 scoops on the front fenders. :werd: well looks like i need a 68 now..lol.. :banghead:  im trying to get 58 -76 impala's .. im now missing a 68!!
> *


here you go

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=298012&hl=


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 5 2010, 04:59 PM~17401934
> *:0  :0  :0  come on share i got that same kit
> *



LOL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=298012&hl=


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

clean builds homie!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

YOU GOT SOME NICE RIDES HOMIE


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 5 2010, 08:30 PM~17405365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 hey bro, i love tbirds and you did a great job on this :yes: keep the work up :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for all the great coments ..means alot to me.. seeing all these amazing builds on here makes me want to try harder on my builds :biggrin: make the next one even better!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GREAT BUILDS


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

X2 Nice clean work!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice elco I like that truck in the background too :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 10 2010, 05:38 PM~17445569
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: That is sick ! I love that color !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides lookin good bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here's a couple of my old builds.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN, those are some sweet rides


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 10 2010, 11:38 PM~17449634
> *DAMN, those are some sweet rides
> *


thanks for everyones comments means alot!! atleast i know people are checkin out my rides..:biggrin: i'll try to put up 2-3 a day untill im out of cars!! :wow: i now have around 60 to go now...lol..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

another old build.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

U MUST BE THE MAD BUILDER.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok heres a newer build


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 11 2010, 03:16 PM~17457012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is fuckin sick... I like this one alot


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2010, 06:26 PM~17457678
> *This one is fuckin sick... I like this one alot
> *


thanks man.


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 10 2010, 11:09 PM~17449340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Say boss, what shade of green is this? Killer stuff man, just... I'm in awe @ so much stuff on this site...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@May 11 2010, 07:31 PM~17458249
> *Say boss, what shade of green is this? Killer stuff man, just... I'm in awe @ so much stuff on this site...
> *


i did this car about 4 months ago i do remember white tamiya primer white tamiya pearl base whith i think hok light pearl green met.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 30 2010, 07:21 AM~17349974
> *HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MY LOWS WILL POST MORE LATER WHEN I FIGURE THIS OUT...LOL..
> 
> 
> ...


A FEW? Damm okay, believe it or not? I actually dont (always) go bouncing around 
looking for shit to comment on? I sometimes see a thread, like somebody I dont know or remember, and I will try not to go there, because I know I am going to see something that is going to have my ass doing what I am doing now..
I am really trying to curb it..!(sorry guys) maybe its like a typing turrets syndrome?
(hydro STFU) anyway bro you got cool shit. ...i talk alot but i would'nt chatter
if the build did'nt grab attention...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 11 2010, 07:52 PM~17458454
> *A FEW?  Damm okay, believe it or not? I actually dont (always) go bouncing around
> looking for shit to comment on? I sometimes see a thread, like somebody I dont know or remember, and I will try not to go there, because I know I am going to see something that is going to have my ass doing what I am doing now..
> I am really trying to curb it..!(sorry guys) maybe its like a typing turrets syndrome?
> ...


well thanks for lookin an the coments :biggrin: keep ckeekin back i have alot more to post up here!!


















:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this is a fairly new build about 2 months ago. the paint changes from green to purple.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

NICE ASS WORK MAN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 11 2010, 09:39 PM~17459708
> *NICE ASS WORK MAN!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you very much :biggrin: i post atleast three a day so keep chekin in. :nicoderm:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this is my 4th or 5th one i posted today go back an check em out! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

last one im postin tonight.. put more up tomarrow...thankx for lookin. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

these are older builds . once i get thru all these ill post up some new stuff.. i got around 50 more to go now..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

NLOW/012-6.jpg[/IMG]/IMG]














another old build .as you can see the dust build up...lol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dont know what happend there!! heres another old build as you can see the dust build up...lol..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

alot of nice builds :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 12 2010, 04:20 PM~17467493
> *alot of nice builds  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU. ILL POST MORE TONIGHT.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 12 2010, 04:20 PM~17467493
> *alot of nice builds  :thumbsup:
> *


SOME OF THEM ARE NICE MY MORE RECENT ONES! THE OLDER ONES ARE GOOD PARTS CARS..LOL....I BUILT SOME OF THOSE LIKE TEN YEARS AGO. I STARTED BUILDING AT 5 AN BEEN BUILD HERE AN THERE SINCE THEN BUT THE LAST 2 YEARS IVE REALLY GOTTIN INTO IT FOR REAL...YOU WILL SEE WHEN I POST NEW BUILDS. THE DIFFERANCE. MY PAINT/DETAIL AN CUSTOM WORK HAS COME ALONG WAY IN 2 YEARS. I GOT ALOT OF IDEA'S AN HELP FROM MEMBERS ON HERE TOO. ALOT OF INSPERATION..WHEN IM DONE POSTIN MY JUNKERS ILL GET TO POST SOME NICE STUFF.. :biggrin: OUT OF MY COLLECTION OF 70? ID SAY I HAVE 25 GOOD ONES.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some more older builds. go back a few pages ive posted alot the last 2 days


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I like this bubble ! It has my mind racing like shit now ! I think i'll do me a quick build some whats based off this pic ! Thanks for the post !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 13 2010, 04:32 PM~17479687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn ! i need 1 of these


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i think this is the 4th car i added today go back an check em out...


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Are these all die-cast?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 13 2010, 06:39 PM~17482418
> *Are these all die-cast?
> *


nope


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 13 2010, 08:39 PM~17482418
> *Are these all die-cast?
> *


come on man... :wow: nota single one are die cast!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2010, 05:07 PM~17481404
> *damn  !    i  need  1  of these
> *


REMINDS ME OF NO LIMIT RECORDS WEST COAST BAD BOYZ VOLUME 1...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 13 2010, 09:16 PM~17482787
> *lookin good
> *


thanx man i got about 35-40 more to go keep checkin back.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

the build look sick keep up the good work


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here's an old dusty build...lol :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

heres a relic!! this was the first car i ever flaked  :roflmao: ive gottin way better since this one i built so long ago. still looks good in the case thuogh.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

last one for today! i posted around8 go back an check em out! heres a truck i never finished.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

nope!! i posted 18 models today!!! holy shit. :wow: check em out..all coments welcome good an bad!! ill post more tomarrow. 716 is layin low an going to bed 12:03 here!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 13 2010, 10:25 PM~17483517
> *the build look sick keep up the good work
> *


thank you. i will post more later today. so stop back an check em out!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 13 2010, 09:19 PM~17482816
> *REMINDS ME OF NO LIMIT RECORDS WEST COAST BAD BOYZ VOLUME 1...
> *


thats funny i will post more. to date i posted 64 models. :wow: over 20 in the last 2 days!! i got abiut 25-30 more to go. keep ckeckin back or ya might miss something..lol... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

custom hauller project.


----------



## Sethokc14 (Dec 26, 2009)

How much for tha hauler and green truck


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> How much for tha hauler and green truck
> [/quo
> i allready made a deal with someone on the hauler! but i could build you one if ya like.. an i could part with the green 60 chevy.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

old build


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds look. good I'm likin that hauler ur buildin :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 15 2010, 06:04 PM~17499909
> *Builds look. good I'm likin that hauler ur buildin :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


its almost ready


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

didnt even have to paint this one! :biggrin: it came allready done.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn you got alot of builds :wow: good stuff


and just a sugestion homie if you hit enter after you post each pic they will all be under each other instead of to the side


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 16 2010, 01:39 AM~17503203
> *damn you got alot of builds  :wow:  good stuff
> and just a sugestion homie if you hit enter after you post each pic they will all be under each other instead of to the side
> *


kool thanks man i will have to try it ...


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 15 2010, 04:04 PM~17499916
> *its almost ready
> *


you got some sick mods man keep it going


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og069_@May 16 2010, 08:51 AM~17504421
> *you got some sick mods man keep it going
> *


thankya! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 15 2010, 04:24 PM~17500021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice on them rivi spokes


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 16 2010, 02:17 PM~17506206
> *looks nice on them rivi spokes
> *


thats funny cause thats where i got them too!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here's a old build. gettin low on my builds i think im down to 15-20 to go.


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

wow i only buy a model when im done with one lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 16 2010, 09:00 PM~17508899
> *wow i only buy a model when im done with one lol
> *


these are my finished ones. :biggrin: i have another 100 or so in the closet that i still need to build yet...... :wow: :banghead:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

fairly new build...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

my first attempt at some kinda patterns a year ago...lol...what a joke this is why i dont do them :banghead: 
























didnt like how they started so i stoped as you can see i didnt even waste the bmf..it needs stripped an re-painted


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

lol...how many of us bought one of these when they came out!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> fairly new build...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

another build out the box allready painted..i had to have this one too.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

old build


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

damn...u do some awesome detail work man. very nice paint jobs...an details to ur builds. keep up da good work...laterz. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 17 2010, 12:10 AM~17511114
> *damn...u do some awesome detail work man. very nice paint jobs...an details to ur builds. keep up da good work...laterz. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you. ill be puttin some more on today keep you eye out. :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

another old build


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this thing is like 12 years old..lol..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pre painted just build an put in the case! cheatin... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone got a hood for this? send me a pm
















i need a hood for this.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 16 2010, 09:51 PM~17510048
> *my first attempt at some kinda patterns a year ago...lol...what a joke this is why i dont do them :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


i would not strip it down homie just add more to it its a good start to more patterns


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 17 2010, 08:37 PM~17520043
> *i would not strip it down homie just add more to it its a good start to more patterns
> *


ahh i dont know man...maybe ive seen alot of swwet patterns on here tips an tricks on how to..ive learned alot more about it just from being in here..i might keep it going if i do i'll update everyone on the car..just dont beat me up too much on my pattern skills...lol.. cause i have none :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 17 2010, 07:55 PM~17520254
> *ahh i dont know man...maybe ive seen alot of swwet patterns on here tips an tricks on how to..ive learned alot more about it just from being in here..i might keep it going if i do i'll update everyone on the car..just dont beat me up too much on my pattern skills...lol.. cause i have none :biggrin:
> *



never bro and that makes two of us im a noob at patterns myself


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 17 2010, 08:55 PM~17520254
> *ahh i dont know man...maybe ive seen alot of swwet patterns on here tips an tricks on how to..ive learned alot more about it just from being in here..i might keep it going if i do i'll update everyone on the car..just dont beat me up too much on my pattern skills...lol.. cause i have none :biggrin:
> *



It's all good bro. You just do you. 

If you have any ? just ask around. 

There's alot of good painters on here plus just check out the 1:1 paint&body section and you could learn alot from them as well.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+May 17 2010, 05:37 PM~17520043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin: 

I only been doin patterens for about 1 1/2 years. Like I tell anybody that asks for tips you just got to do it, just give it a try.your not gona learn unless you try


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 17 2010, 10:43 PM~17521873
> *X2
> 
> x2 :biggrin:
> ...


tru!! but i need to buy some candy for the gun. all the flake i got is silver an gold. thanks for given me some confidence maybe ill get something going...ive seen both you guys paint jobs man ....outstanding work....  :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

heres another model that i built like 15 years ago an still have! this is when i started gettin into lowrider models. this was one of my best back then wich is why i still have it. just goes to show how far ive made it since then..but i got along ways to go!! :banghead:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 17 2010, 07:53 PM~17522018
> *tru!! but i need to buy some candy for the gun. all the flake i got is silver an gold. thanks for given me some confidence maybe ill get something going...ive seen both you guys paint jobs man ....outstanding work....   :thumbsup:
> *


Try some nail polish that's what I use. the pink 67 I did was all nail polish :happysad: :biggrin: .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

was my easy way out of doing patterns..talk about lazy..lol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 17 2010, 09:53 PM~17522018
> *tru!! but i need to buy some candy for the gun. all the flake i got is silver an gold. thanks for given me some confidence maybe ill get something going...ive seen both you guys paint jobs man ....outstanding work....   :thumbsup:
> *



i know im gona catch shit for this but i dont even use candy bro to me its overated ( my personal opinion)you can get the same efects messing with any base colors or nail polish like pancho said and from what it sounds like you got plenty enough to get started aint nothing to it than to do it  

and thanks alot man i try harder each time


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 17 2010, 11:26 PM~17522452
> *Try some nail polish that's what I use. the pink 67 I did was all nail polish :happysad:  :biggrin: .
> *


fur real....i allways wonderd if nail polish would work for models.. they got some sick ass colors im sure you have to reduce the shit out of it thuogh right?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 18 2010, 03:11 AM~17524412
> *i know im gona catch shit for this but i dont even use candy bro to me its overated ( my personal opinion)you can get the same efects messing with any base colors or nail polish like pancho said  and from what it sounds like you got plenty enough to get started  aint nothing to it than to do it
> 
> and thanks alot man i try harder each time
> *


thanks for the tips guy's fur real.. im gonna try something soon...thanks for all the help an danny chopps with that new post on how to hes got on here help'd alot too..he might not see this but thanks for that man.....looks like i'll be raiden the o'l lady's nail polish shit....lol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok fellas im gonna end this like i started it with all my builds in the cases!! :biggrin: 
sorry for the shitty pic..lol...i had more builds but its time build new stuff!!
hope ya all liked my builds . but alot better ones are on the way.......thanks for lookin......








some 408models in there thanks for the hook up bro!!
































like i said thats it for the builds fellas time to start some new an improved builds!!
thanks for chekin out my stuff!! an thanks for welcomein me to L.I.L. :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some up comin project builds. keep an ye out!!! :wow: 








































































































this is my last post for a while untill i get a new build done..
thanks for the hospitality an all the tips/tricks an help. :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That's a sick collection homie!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 18 2010, 10:41 AM~17526890
> *ok fellas im gonna end this like i started it with all my builds in the cases!! :biggrin:
> sorry for the shitty pic..lol...i had more builds but its time build new stuff!!
> hope ya all liked my builds . but alot better ones are on the way.......thanks for lookin......
> ...


WHERE CAN I BUY THE DISPLAY CASES LIKE THAT?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 18 2010, 01:31 PM~17528023
> *WHERE CAN I BUY THE DISPLAY CASES LIKE THAT?
> *


go to custom_display on e-bay a guy an his wife in canada makes them for me. he does it at his house for some extra side money. if you buy one make sure you tell him you want the front lip on the back thuogh. i kinda changed his design to sute my needs .i think its much better this way.


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

i got that 62 Catalina to build too...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 18 2010, 12:37 PM~17527475
> *That's a sick collection homie!!
> *


thanks alot man...cant wait for them 1/12 spoke's...you da man... :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ha! i just learned something new....if i delete the photo's in my bucket they delete them from my page on here too!! that kinda sucks...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

just rolled out the boot today! :biggrin: its needs a good cleaning first....but im gettin ready to build something...
















gotta got out in the shed an get my air brush ready too..maybe ill try some patterns :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

now what do i build next!!! ill post it when im done...lol. 
























ill post it up when im done. gotta go get to workin on somethin!! :sprint:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 18 2010, 10:55 PM~17533758
> *now what do i build next!!! ill post it when im done...lol.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice stock of kits.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 18 2010, 10:18 PM~17534145
> *Nice stock of kits.
> *


thanks i had twice as many but got rid of the ones i didnt think i would build that would look good as a lowrider. :biggrin: these will all be lowriders some day.. an yet i keep buying more like i need them.. its a habbit...lol..as well as a hobby.ill get to them all someday.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 18 2010, 01:18 PM~17528579
> *go to    custom_display    on e-bay a guy an his wife in canada makes them for me. he does it at his house for some extra side money. if you buy one make sure you tell him you want the front lip on the back thuogh. i kinda changed his design to sute my needs .i think its much better this way.
> *


I CANT FIND IT ON EBAY....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 19 2010, 12:22 AM~17535895
> *I CANT FIND IT ON EBAY....
> *


item # 320526878311 if this dont getcha there i dont know man. look under display cases or something.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 19 2010, 06:59 AM~17537999
> *item # 320526878311 if this dont getcha there i dont know man. look under display cases or something.
> *


YO, THX IM GOING TO BUY 3 THAT I NEED.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 19 2010, 10:31 AM~17539090
> *YO, THX IM GOING TO BUY 3 THAT I NEED.....
> *


lmk how that worked out for ya!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wow found my shit back on page 5!! :wow: anyways here's something new i got going on.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

candy green 62 buick. still gotta foil an clear just waitin on new blades.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 2 2010, 10:54 PM~17680252
> *wow found my shit back on page 5!! :wow: anyways here's something new i got going on.
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful projects you got goin'! Keep us posted on your progress!!!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 18 2010, 07:55 PM~17533758
> *now what do i build next!!! ill post it when im done...lol.
> 
> 
> ...



damn there are some good kits here... some i wish i had..lol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 3 2010, 10:44 AM~17684234
> *damn there are some good kits here... some i wish i had..lol...
> *


lol...i have more then this! this is just what was in my closet :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 3 2010, 07:48 AM~17682975
> *Beautiful projects you got goin'! Keep us posted on your progress!!!!!
> 
> *


thanx trend.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

you should start on that 65 prix :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 4 2010, 02:47 AM~17692890
> *you should start on that 65 prix  :biggrin:
> *


ok. but i have to finish the 62 buick,65 impala, an 75 olds first...lol...the 65 should i di the custome front or the stock front?? i have not even checked it out yet inside the box ill do that today to see if i even like the front.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 4 2010, 06:30 AM~17693694
> *ok. but i have to finish the 62 buick,65 impala, an 75 olds first...lol...the 65 should i di the custome front or the stock front?? i have not even checked it out yet inside the box ill do that today to see if i even like the front.
> *



STOCK!!!! Lower as much as you can with cragers and white walls and lake pipes, do it old school 70's style!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 4 2010, 08:37 AM~17693731
> *STOCK!!!! Lower as much as you can with cragers and white walls and lake pipes, do it old school 70's style!!!!
> *


now that sounds like me....dont forget the dummy spots an antennas..now how about patterns/murals? an a color?


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 4 2010, 07:29 AM~17694026
> *now that sounds like me....dont forget the dummy spots an antennas..now how about patterns/murals? an a color?
> *


 chrome cragers with white walls, stock grill, lake pipes, antennas and as for the colour?... BLACK! no patterns or murals just a nice shinny black! with red interior!
i wanna find one of these kits and do everything i just listed lol!! 

  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 4 2010, 09:59 AM~17694208
> *chrome cragers with white walls, stock grill, lake pipes, antennas and as for the colour?... BLACK! no patterns or murals just a nice shinny black! with red interior!
> i wanna find one of these kits and do everything i just listed lol!!
> 
> ...


nice! black it is.....that will be the next one i do.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful projects up in here!! Build the Heritage Z-28! Or sell it to me! Lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 4 2010, 10:27 AM~17694420
> *Beautiful projects up in here!! Build the Heritage Z-28! Or sell it to me! Lol
> *


its missing the wheels


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 4 2010, 08:23 AM~17694375
> *nice! black it is.....that will be the next one i do.
> *



cant friggin wait to see this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

didnt like the look of the front bumper/valence so i rolled it looks alot cleaner.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:0 sweet! nice work on the cutlass bro!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro, lookin good


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 4 2010, 11:52 AM~17695145
> *nice work bro, lookin good
> *


thanks man...cant wait to see that green 50 done


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

62 buick box stock build for fun..
















































still minner things to do like the emblems on the hood an i think its done..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice and clean job on the buick :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 7 2010, 12:36 PM~17716727
> *Nice and clean job on the buick :thumbsup:
> *


thanks poncho ! :biggrin: hows the hauler going? cant wait to see what you do with it.....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 7 2010, 10:36 AM~17716727
> *Nice and clean job on the buick :thumbsup:
> *


x2! i like the bumper treatment on the cutty 2! i got one i was gonna make a drag car out of and i jus might have 2 bite style a lil! looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 7 2010, 09:22 PM~17721487
> *x2! i like the bumper treatment on the cutty 2! i got one i was gonna make a drag car out of and i jus might have 2 bite style a lil! looks good!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks hock. i did a bit of rounding the nose too..looked good with the front roll pan. that front bumper fit like shit with the vallance so it got the boot. notice side markers an emblems got the boot too.. :biggrin: that should be done next. then 65 impala an going to start 65 grand prix.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 7 2010, 09:33 AM~17716123
> *62 buick box stock build for fun..
> 
> 
> ...




REALLY NICE!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work in here...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 8 2010, 03:35 PM~17729026
> *Nice work in here...
> *


thanks for the compliment darkside... :biggrin: candy red cutty's next on the list....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 4 2010, 10:42 AM~17694559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm lovin this Cutty !!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 8 2010, 09:12 PM~17731957
> *I'm lovin this Cutty !!!!!!!
> *


im loven the decals i got from you!! :biggrin: im sure you know those are yours on this cutty!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got the interior done for the cutty.








gotta do the bmf/clear prob...wetsand/polish an call it done.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Buick an the cuty are lookin good homie


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 9 2010, 03:35 PM~17739172
> *Buick an the cuty are lookin good homie
> *


thanks alot..ill try to get the cuty done tomarrow. bmf is done now i just got to clear an build!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

didnt get any work done on the cutty today but i did get some resins in today!! :biggrin: got them cleaned up one more to go. now i remember why i hate doin resin body's :wow: to much extra work. dut worthi it when its done fur sure.








60 chop top panel, 60 wagon an 58 panel








some custom caprice an 56 ford wagon.








just put them in there with the rest of my junk ill get to them someday..lol... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice projects !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 11 2010, 08:32 PM~17763425
> *nice projects !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


need some killer decals for them...lol :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice bodies i like em all except the caprice...are there even door lines on it?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 10:58 AM~17766880
> *nice bodies i like em all except the caprice...are there even door lines on it?
> *


thanks..the caprice does have door lines.. i had to check! :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> didnt like the look of the front bumper/valence so i rolled it looks alot cleaner.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> :wow: those paterns are fuckin sweet clean work bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> > didnt like the look of the front bumper/valence so i rolled it looks alot cleaner.
> > [/quote
> > :wow: those paterns are fuckin sweet clean work bro
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

OUCH


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 16 2010, 07:15 AM~17802483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



shitty buzz!!! lol dude that was a sweet cutlass, cut the roof off and make it a vert now! you wouldnt even need to mess with the paint job!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 16 2010, 10:06 AM~17802750
> *shitty buzz!!! lol dude that was a sweet cutlass, cut the roof off and make it a vert now! you wouldnt even need to mess with the paint job!
> *


thats what i was thinkin but i allready stripped it an fixed the roof.  ill get it gack in action. temper temper!!  make a long story short the lil one knocked the body over on the table with a lil power whels when the clear was wet an i threw a can at it of course it hit the roof!! who knew i had that good of aim...lol... :0


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 16 2010, 08:21 AM~17802865
> *thats what i was thinkin but i allready stripped it an fixed the roof.   ill get it gack in action. temper temper!!  make a long story short the lil one knocked the body over on the table with a lil power whels when the clear was wet an i threw a can at it of course it hit the roof!! who knew i had that good of aim...lol... :0
> *



:biggrin: its only plastic right, now you got some more work! thats the fun part lol, whats the plan now? any ideas for paint? :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 16 2010, 10:27 AM~17802885
> *:biggrin: its only plastic right, now you got some more work! thats the fun part lol, whats the plan now? any ideas for paint? :cheesy:
> *


same exact paint. i was diggin the candy red over gold.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got this one allmost ready ...all clear'd an wet sanded ready for more clear. but im out of clear for now. build it an call it another one done! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:nicoderm: nice 65 homie!!!  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 16 2010, 11:59 AM~17803617
> *Beautiful homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas! an thanks for the hook up on the decals trend..you will see many more of my models with them .....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 16 2010, 08:15 AM~17802483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got the merchandise today homie!

Thanx and great packaging as well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 21 2010, 03:27 PM~17846371
> *Got the merchandise today homie!
> 
> Thanx and great packaging as well!!!!!!!!!
> ...


thank alot man.. im glad everything got there ok! :thumbsup: 
now i will have to get another some day.  but well worht it! :h5: 
youda man!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That '65 is killin' it bro!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

sweeeet!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 27 2010, 12:32 PM~17898910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DECALS PERFECT COLORS


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 27 2010, 02:53 PM~17899022
> *DECALS PERFECT COLORS
> *


thanks fellas. an thanks to trend for the sweet decals.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i finaly got something done... whatcha think???


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 27 2010, 02:32 PM~17898910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 27 2010, 06:40 PM~17900181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!! Put the windshield wiper on it and throw it in the Impala thread!! Beautiful work bro!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 27 2010, 02:32 PM~17898910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Freakin' sick bro!!!!!!!!!*
I love your color choice with the Mercury!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 27 2010, 06:48 PM~17900245
> *Hell yeah!! Put the windshield wiper on it and throw it in the Impala thread!! Beautiful work bro!!!
> *


thanks man... yeah i still need to put on the wipers an the handle's on.
thanks for the comps. 
dont mind the dust on the black car :angry: its NOT dirt in my paint


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 27 2010, 07:00 PM~17900324
> *Freakin' sick bro!!!!!!!!!
> I love your color choice with the Ford!
> 
> ...


thanks trend lovin your decals as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

my 408models collection.
































thanks for the bad ass rides...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

my 408models collection.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

NICE WORK DUDE!  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work you been doing bro!! And nice score on the built rides from 408...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 28 2010, 05:42 PM~17909039
> *Nice work you been doing bro!! And nice score on the built rides from 408...
> *


thanks darkside. yeah 408 builds great models.
thanks badgas see you at the shows next year ill be looking for ya!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

AS M.J. SAY I'LL BE THERE


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: builds are lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 29 2010, 06:17 PM~17919571
> *:wave: builds are lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks poncho. i really appreciate it. :h5:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 27 2010, 12:32 PM~17898910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

comin soon. GANSTER BLUES








still needs clear an all that jazz
























gotta tuoch up the lip it was still wet.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*<span style=\'font-family:ALGERIAN\'>SICK !!!!!!*</span>


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 7 2010, 03:09 PM~17983748
> *<span style=\'font-family:ALGERIAN\'>SICK !!!!!!</span></span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>As HELL!!!
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 7 2010, 05:48 PM~17985172
> *
> *


those are the wheels i got from you man thanks alot.. :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 7 2010, 12:59 PM~17983653
> *comin soon. GANSTER  BLUES
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be sick the chrome looks sick is that aclad?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 7 2010, 09:10 PM~17987025
> *those are the wheels i got from you man thanks alot.. :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 7 2010, 09:28 PM~17987211
> *thats gonna be sick the chrome looks sick is that aclad?
> *


thnks man...yeah its aclad.


----------



## CharlieK (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking very cool


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 7 2010, 12:59 PM~17983653
> *comin soon. GANSTER  BLUES
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0  :thumbsup: im speechless looking fwakin nice


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Jul 11 2010, 03:04 PM~18017458
> *:wow: :0   :thumbsup: im speechless looking fwakin nice
> *


wow thanks alot.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow. Thats awesome. :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2010, 01:08 PM~18082439
> *Wow.  Thats awesome.  :0
> *


thanks to everyone for all the compliments! :biggrin: 
i just got home from vacation. an need to build some shit!
i got alot of work to do....lol...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work bro.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 7 2010, 12:59 PM~17983653
> *comin soon. GANSTER  BLUES
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS 716


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this is a rebuild of a 1/32 59 my father built 20 some years ago.. car was red with red an white interior hand painted crom. windshield wouldnt come out either.
































































still workin on the 52 fleetline just wanted to get this one done quick so i had something done for the 1/32 build off incase the 52 isnt done by then...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

The kit is on the way bro. injoy!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 30 2010, 03:23 PM~18186799
> *The kit is on the way bro. injoy!
> *


sweet man thank bro! i had this kit but i traded it to poncho!  
now i got another to build someday. :biggrin: 
you loot is on its way today as well. thanks again.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 30 2010, 01:44 PM~18185934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good fam !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 30 2010, 07:33 PM~18188907
> *That looks good fam !
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alot! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GOOD.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Gangsta Blues is looking sick bro. :thumbsup: Nice f'in job on it!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good in here bro!! BTW....u still got that square body ex-cab dime cab?! :happysad:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 66 looks badass and the 59 came out nice


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 1 2010, 08:26 PM~18201489
> *lookin good in here bro!! BTW....u still got that square body ex-cab dime cab?!  :happysad:
> *


thanks for all the coments everyone..really appreciate it! now i got to get my ass movin an finish it..lol....
yeah i still got that cab but decided to keep it now sorry hock. i had a huger orange one back in the da juiced an will some day built it like my old one.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone interested in one of these? im going to build 5 of them!!  
fully functionall. 








































this just a proto type will looke like this but better quallity.. truck kit will come complete an unbuilt but not the dully ford kit. i only have five models of this truck but they are all with the standerd bed but syill all ext cabs... bed will be put together just like in the pic along with the frame but nothing will be painted..out of the dully ford rims sorry..so just stock ford rims will come with it. 
pm if interested in one.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 18 2010, 07:16 PM~18347483
> *anyone interested in one of these? im going to build 5 of them!!
> fully functionall.
> 
> ...




Dam thats sweet bro! :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

how much


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 18 2010, 09:49 PM~18347870
> *how much
> *


X2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 18 2010, 09:49 PM~18347870
> *how much
> *


how's 50 shipped?? im only building 5 for now. they will be fully functional with extra goodies...lock box's for the side /wench /chain's hook's / levers for both sides to operate the bed ..jut throwin it out here... if i fully complete one all painted an detailed up it'll be more ..figure id builr em an sell them bare not paint that way people can paint them how ever they want.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

id be down to get one off of ya too bro!  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

keep in mind these pics are just a quik build .. the one you will get will be way better quality i just thuoght id ask l.i.l. fam if anyone was interested in something like this. if i sell all 5 on here cool...if not thats fine too im building them for e-bay..but they will cost more on there of course.  idk get em while you can im doing 5...ill make the custom shit you paint an finish the build.. if anyone is really interested an wants one just p.m. me an ill hold one for ya. remember theres only 5.. :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

A little long in length but the look and movement looks real good ! NICE WORK !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> A little long in length but the look and movement looks real good ! NICE WORK !
> [/quot
> yeah your right it is alil long.  this is basicly a mock up...the new one's will be much better an of course closer to scale in lenth. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> > A little long in length but the look and movement looks real good ! NICE WORK !
> > [/quot
> > yeah your right it is alil long.  this is basicly a mock up...the new one's will be much better an of course closer to scale in lenth. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 10:37 PM~18348377
> *You  could  always  make  it  a  tandem carrier  like  18 wheelers  !
> *


hhmmmm....thats a cool idea :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 18 2010, 10:08 PM~18348092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet bro! great job on this


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 18 2010, 07:49 PM~18348505
> *thats sweet bro! great job on this
> *


X2 good price too


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 19 2010, 12:49 AM~18349725
> *X2 good price too
> *


 X3!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

tryin to get this done too .. i got to much shit going on at once..time to start finshing shit before i start anything else. all started 72 monte/66 impala/52 fleet line/75 cutlass/f350 rollbacks an this 67 impala that poncho hooked me up with a badd ass paint job on.. yeah time to put on the brakes an get shit done..
































vintage 67 body/interior with newer 67 frame susp.....ect....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 19 2010, 04:48 PM~18354689
> *:wow:
> *


yeah i ripped apart one of my nice 67 for a doner...lol...the vintage frame an suspension sucked...so as you can see i had to do some mods to make it all work with the newer 67 kit including a body drop..... :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Aug 18 2010, 11:08 PM~18348092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2X


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 20 2010, 09:18 AM~18360728
> *Nice workmenship bro.
> 2X
> *


thanks guy's.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here my 1/32 52 fleetline for the fun build off.. tear dropped the quarters...french'd the headlights still got to put them in thuogh..lol.green plastic the windows..... shaved the trim an added some buick looking trim.... laker pipes from a 49 merc.... stole the wheels from my daughters low rider....tamiya corol blue an pearl white... i wanted to do alot more but didnt know how much time was left so i just got it done.. show let mw know whatcha all think.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That is so smoove !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 21 2010, 05:18 PM~18370583
> *That is so smoove !!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 21 2010, 01:43 PM~18370378
> *here my 1/32 52 fleetline for the fun build off.. tear dropped the quarters...french'd the headlights still got to put them in thuogh..lol.green plastic the windows..... shaved the trim  an added some buick looking trim.... laker pipes from a 49 merc.... stole the wheels from my daughters low rider....tamiya  corol blue an pearl white... i wanted to do alot more but didnt know how much time was left so i just got it done.. show let mw know whatcha all think.
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for the compliments fellas.. :biggrin:


----------



## AZZ INDA GRASS (Aug 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 21 2010, 02:43 PM~18370378
> *here my 1/32 52 fleetline for the fun build off.. tear dropped the quarters...french'd the headlights still got to put them in thuogh..lol.green plastic the windows..... shaved the trim  an added some buick looking trim.... laker pipes from a 49 merc.... stole the wheels from my daughters low rider....tamiya  corol blue an pearl white... i wanted to do alot more but didnt know how much time was left so i just got it done.. show let mw know whatcha all think.
> 
> 
> ...


this is sick az fawk...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

u killed it with that fleetline bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2 !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks fellas! im still waiting to see other 1/32 builds i did 2!! who else is doing them for the fun build off....... :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 18 2010, 08:16 PM~18347483
> *anyone interested in one of these? im going to build 5 of them!!
> fully functionall.
> 
> ...


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sneek peek of the monte im trying to finish up!!
i waiting on a new decal for the hood that i messed up!! :angry: 
an waiting for some other decals for the sides.. an this bitch is ready for clear /polish an time to finish it...this is gonna be a sweet ride.....
















































whatcha all think so far??


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 07:46 PM~18482310
> *sneek peek of the monte im trying to finish up!!
> i waiting on a new decal for the hood that i messed up!! :angry:
> an waiting for  some other decals for the sides.. an this bitch is ready for clear /polish an time to finish it...this is gonna be a sweet ride.....
> ...


Its looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 07:46 PM~18482310
> *sneek peek of the monte im trying to finish up!!
> i waiting on a new decal for the hood that i messed up!! :angry:
> an waiting for  some other decals for the sides.. an this bitch is ready for clear /polish an time to finish it...this is gonna be a sweet ride.....
> ...


 :biggrin: sweeeeet!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 09:46 PM~18482310
> *sneek peek of the monte im trying to finish up!!
> i waiting on a new decal for the hood that i messed up!! :angry:
> an waiting for  some other decals for the sides.. an this bitch is ready for clear /polish an time to finish it...this is gonna be a sweet ride.....
> ...



all da detail work u got goin on is off da hook...very nice work. ima keep my eye on dis one...i really like dat paint job also. keep up da good work...laterz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 07:46 PM~18482310
> *sneek peek of the monte im trying to finish up!!
> i waiting on a new decal for the hood that i messed up!! :angry:
> an waiting for  some other decals for the sides.. an this bitch is ready for clear /polish an time to finish it...this is gonna be a sweet ride.....
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 09:46 PM~18482310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK !!!

















..............


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 4 2010, 03:46 AM~18482310
> *sneek peek of the monte im trying to finish up!!
> i waiting on a new decal for the hood that i messed up!! :angry:
> an waiting for  some other decals for the sides.. an this bitch is ready for clear /polish an time to finish it...this is gonna be a sweet ride.....
> ...


TIDHT


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

It doesn't get much better than that dude.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 4 2010, 03:02 PM~18486670
> *It doesn't get much better than that dude.
> 
> 
> *


thanks for all the great compliments fellas.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 09:46 PM~18482310
> *sneek peek of the monte im trying to finish up!!
> i waiting on a new decal for the hood that i messed up!! :angry:
> an waiting for  some other decals for the sides.. an this bitch is ready for clear /polish an time to finish it...this is gonna be a sweet ride.....
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 4 2010, 09:13 PM~18488360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny shit...lol..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

finaly got something done heres my 66 gota 70 monte coming up!! keep an eye out :wow: 








































whatcha all think??


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

:wow: monte and 66 are insane cant waite till monte is done :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work on that 66 bro now send it my way lol :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 7 2010, 10:49 AM~18505544
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent build bro ! From the interior to the engine , thats some good ish homie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 7 2010, 11:49 AM~18505544
> *finaly got something done heres my 66  gota 70 monte coming up!! keep an eye out :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean build homie! :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 7 2010, 03:28 PM~18507491
> *clean build homie!  :0
> *


thanks every one..means alot :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THAT 6 CAME OUT NICE JERAL!!! GLAD THAT PAINT AND CLEAR DIDNT FUCK UP ON YA


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 7 2010, 05:54 PM~18508697
> *THAT 6 CAME OUT NICE JERAL!!!  GLAD THAT PAINT AND CLEAR DIDNT FUCK UP ON YA
> *


yeah me too... but ya know what bro...TALK ABOUT SOME BALLS.... AFTER I PAINTED THE BLUE ENAMEL....CLEARED WITH LAQUER WET SANDED IT.. DIDNT LIKE IT.....SO I CLEAR'D AGAIN WITH ENAMEL...WTF... :0 :biggrin: BUT IT CAME OUT GREAT.. LOOKS LIKE GLASS FOR NOW...LOL.....NEXT WEEK IT MIGHT LOOK LIKE SOME WRINKLE FINISH WHO KNOWS..LOL........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 7 2010, 10:49 AM~18505544
> *finaly got something done heres my 66  gota 70 monte coming up!! keep an eye out :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats pretty clean !NIce detail !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 7 2010, 12:28 PM~18507491
> *clean build homie!  :0
> *



X2 :wow: ncie build


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 7 2010, 08:49 AM~18505544
> *finaly got something done heres my 66  gota 70 monte coming up!! keep an eye out :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


came out with some sickness! nice idea with the training wheels, u dont see that one often! cant wait for the white monte!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok here the red 70 monte..came out pretty nice for a 10 year old rebuild...
i wouldnt recomend re-doing a 10 year old build..lol...took it all apart striped repaint everything an everything fit like shit when i went to put it back together..  but i got it . :biggrin: 
























































sorry for the shitty pics i dont know what happend.. :angry: 
anyways whatcha all think about this one?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

CAME OUT GLASSS BRO!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

DANG HOMIE, FIRST THE '66 AND NOW THIS MONTE C !

YOU JUST KEEP STEPPIN' UP YOUR GAME WITH EVERY BUILD BRO !!!!!!

THAT MONTE IS SICK BRO, I LOVE THE GOLD FOIL WORK THAT YOU DID, NICE !!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 7 2010, 10:19 PM~18511144
> *DANG HOMIE, FIRST THE '66 AND NOW THIS MONTE C !
> 
> YOU JUST KEEP STEPPIN' UP YOUR GAME WITH EVERY BUILD BRO !!!!!!
> ...


thanks alot man im trying.. i hope my builds are getting better an better as i go..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 7 2010, 09:33 PM~18510688
> *CAME OUT GLASSS BRO!!!!
> *


thanks fullsize an poncho..theres 3more comin soon...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sneek peek at j's hopper with some new paint an some custom work...
still needs to be clear'd.. the passenger side tail light was all busted out who ever had it before hock thanks for that! :angry: so i made some new buckets..will have tubes in them . also tube grill an head lights. an i shaved alot of the body's trim off.. an new wheels..well here it is so far will be done soon more pics then..








































some might like it... an some might say i should have left it the way it was... :happysad: 
but hey now its mine so i had to make it mine!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 5 2010, 05:03 PM~17402449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangster shit


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 05:01 PM~18526746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 7 2010, 07:04 PM~18510374
> *ok here the red 70 monte..came out pretty nice for a 10 year old rebuild...
> i wouldnt recomend re-doing a 10 year old build..lol...took it all apart striped repaint everything an everything fit like shit when i went to put it back together..   but i got it . :biggrin:
> 
> ...


shiny :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 03:01 PM~18526746
> *sneek peek at j's hopper with some new paint an some custom work...
> still needs to be clear'd.. the passenger side tail light was all busted out who ever had it before hock thanks for that! :angry: so i made some new buckets..will have tubes in them . also tube grill an head lights. an i shaved alot of the body's trim off.. an new wheels..well here it is so far will be done soon more pics then..
> 
> ...


i like this!!! 

mural decals are sick :nicoderm:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 03:01 PM~18526746
> *sneek peek at j's hopper with some new paint an some custom work...
> still needs to be clear'd.. the passenger side tail light was all busted out who ever had it before hock thanks for that! :angry: so i made some new buckets..will have tubes in them . also tube grill an head lights. an i shaved alot of the body's trim off.. an new wheels..well here it is so far will be done soon more pics then..
> 
> ...


fuckin shit bro!! you work fast!! looks fuckin sweet!! wanna sell it?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

sneek peek at j's hopper with some new paint an some custom work...
still needs to be clear'd.. the passenger side tail light was all busted out who ever had it before hock thanks for that! :angry: so i made some new buckets..will have tubes in them . also tube grill an head lights. an i shaved alot of the body's trim off.. an new wheels..well here it is so far will be done soon more pics then..








































some might like it... an some might say i should have left it the way it was... :happysad: 
but hey now its mine so i had to make it mine!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
NICE HOMIE :0


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

:wow: damn u got some sick builds :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 03:01 PM~18526746
> *sneek peek at j's hopper with some new paint an some custom work...
> still needs to be clear'd.. the passenger side tail light was all busted out who ever had it before hock thanks for that! :angry: so i made some new buckets..will have tubes in them . also tube grill an head lights. an i shaved alot of the body's trim off.. an new wheels..well here it is so far will be done soon more pics then..
> 
> ...


new video?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 10 2010, 02:44 AM~18531845
> *new video?
> *


dont know how to do video's.


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 30 2010, 07:40 PM~17355602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you make those pumps! Either way NICE!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 10 2010, 11:32 AM~18533531
> *Did you make those pumps! Either way NICE!
> *


i stole them from my 1/10 scale homie in the wheel chair...the pumps an the batteries was mounted on the back of the wheel chair.. the scale size looked perfect so i robbed the homie who couldnt even chase me down. they sell them on e-bay.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good i might have a grill 4 the caprice if u need it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 10 2010, 11:44 AM~18533632
> *lookin good i might have a grill 4 the caprice if u need it
> *


thank s bro .. i got one thuogh its just not finished yet..i cut cut out the grill an im puttin in some tubes inside the shell... ill put up some pics later its allmost done i just got to alclad the grill an headlights..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> sneek peek at j's hopper with some new paint an some custom work...
> still needs to be clear'd.. the passenger side tail light was all busted out who ever had it before hock thanks for that! :angry: so i made some new buckets..will have tubes in them . also tube grill an head lights. an i shaved alot of the body's trim off.. an new wheels..well here it is so far will be done soon more pics then..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :0
[/quote]

Looks really good!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> NICE HOMIE :0


Looks really good!!!  
[/quote]
thanks here the pics of the grill an head lights.








i clear'd it today too..








haye the new testors one coat clear i think it sucks.... so does the tamiya clear...
im stickin with the high gloss testors... like i did on the red 70 monte...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 10 2010, 08:15 PM~18536879
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sick grill work bro !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> Looks really good!!!


thanks here the pics of the grill an head lights.








i clear'd it today too..








haye the new testors one coat clear i think it sucks.... so does the tamiya clear...
im stickin with the high gloss testors... like i did on the red 70 monte...
[/quote]

lookin good...like how u got da grill an light covers to match. keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got this in the mail today thanks 408models.....looks way better in person....
great paint job..ill just add this to my 408 collection i got goin on here..lol.. :biggrin: i need some crome or gold undies for it thuogh..  
































anybody got some crome or gold undies for this ride?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

supposed to be gettin shit finished up!!! :happysad: 
but i had the house to myself for a bit an got some kits painted.. :biggrin: 
keep an eye out for these real soon.... :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 12 2010, 08:47 PM~18549842
> *supposed to be gettin shit finished up!!! :happysad:
> but i had the house to myself for a bit an got some kits painted.. :biggrin:
> keep an eye out for these real soon.... :yes:
> ...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

nice work on the caprice.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 12 2010, 08:55 PM~18549911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 12 2010, 09:27 PM~18550213
> *nice work on the caprice.
> *


thanks roni. i finished the interior today an re-did the head lights an grill. :biggrin: 
didnt like the way they came out. i will post picks when its all finished tomorrow 
also the white monte should be done too!! :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick work,man. Keep it up. Caprice is bad ass.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Sep 12 2010, 10:03 PM~18550594
> *Sick work,man. Keep it up. Caprice is bad ass.
> *


thanks for the comps everyone.. :biggrin: 
here the 75 all done..
































still dont like the grill.  im not doing it again... :happysad:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Sep 12 2010, 06:47 PM~18549842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sick cant waite to see the other ones


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here the monte just waiting for a new decal an is all done.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie you bustin out some sick builds bro !!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 13 2010, 03:13 PM~18556022
> *Homie you bustin out some sick builds bro !!!!!!
> 
> *


thanks to all who have commented.. :biggrin: 
atleast with comments good or bad i know people are checkin out my rides..lol...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

here the monte just waiting for a new decal an is all done.








































































































[/quote]
NICE


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 13 2010, 04:36 PM~18558337
> *thanks to all who have commented.. :biggrin:
> atleast with comments good or bad i know people are checkin out my rides..lol...
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:biggrin: monte is sick Jeral!!!


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey bro! What was that guys name that hooked you up with the decals? How much does he run?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That monte is sick, bro. uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 13 2010, 11:22 PM~18560938
> *Hey bro! What was that guys name that hooked you up with the decals? How much does he run?
> *


his name is trendsetta68 go check out his decals on....franklin ink there badd ass. i buy them all the time..thats what sets my models off.. gives me ideas oncolors to paint an sometimes what kits to build depending on the decals... prices vary chek em out.. there sweet..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Sep 13 2010, 11:29 PM~18561019
> *That monte is sick, bro. uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot bug's an hock...i got a caddy comin up next! keep an eye out! :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cutlass i got from mini today.. i added some tunes, chain wheel , radio/tv an different wheels.. sorry mini..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dont say sorry 716 ! Its your build now do what you want to with it sir ! But i must say THANK YOU for keeping it clean ! With you adding your own twist to make it more of YOUR OWN you did it up nice and it looks like it was done that way when it was built and you didn't trash it in the process ! How you like the Caddy ? Man if it weren't for the red dye bleeding back i loved it and can't wait to rebuild it if i ever get another promo !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 06:02 PM~18585423
> *Dont  say  sorry    716  !  Its  your  build  now  do  what  you  want  to  with  it  sir  !  But  i  must  say  THANK  YOU  for  keeping  it  clean  !  With  you  adding  your  own  twist  to  make  it  more  of  YOUR  OWN    you  did  it  up  nice  and  it  looks  like  it  was  done  that  way when  it  was  built  and  you  didn't  trash  it  in the  process !  How  you  like the    Caddy  ?  Man  if  it  weren't  for the  red  dye  bleeding  back  i  loved  it  and  can't  wait to  rebuild  it  if  i  ever  get  another  promo  !
> *


that caddy is sweet..the dye does suck ...  but i still love it.. you cant really tell it kinda looks like its supposed to be that way..looks good..im happy with both my purchase's thank you.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 16 2010, 04:10 PM~18585057
> *cutlass i got from  mini today.. i added some tunes, chain wheel , radio/tv an different wheels.. sorry mini..
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: looks good either way


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 16 2010, 10:32 PM~18587357
> *:wow:  looks good either way
> *


TRUE! BUT I DONT LIKE THE KNOCK OFFS THERE GETTIN THE BOOT FOR DIFFERENT ONES..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 16 2010, 06:10 PM~18585057
> *cutlass i got from  mini today.. i added some tunes, chain wheel , radio/tv an different wheels.. sorry mini..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 16 2010, 05:10 PM~18585057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 17 2010, 02:17 PM~18589530
> *Nice !!!
> 
> 
> ...


x-2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah i like it better with smaller rims..oddly enuf.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Bro. look 4 low down creations proboards.com. Good seeing u B cool D. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 19 2010, 07:09 PM~18605498
> *Bro. look 4 low down creations proboards.com. Good seeing u B cool D. :biggrin:
> *


10-4 BRO NICE MEETING YOU AN HOPEFULLY ILL SEE YOU AN MEET ALOT OF PEEPS FROM THE D FAM... AN OTHER CLUBS AS WELL..AT TELEDO... GOOD JOB ON YOUR WINNINGS TODAY YOU GOT SOME SICK ASS BUILDS BRO.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 1 2010, 08:56 AM~17358328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got these at the rochester show today... i did pretty god.. :biggrin: ill add these to the rest of my winnning for the second year of going to shows.. this is my last show for the year unless me an the wife make it to teledo... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 16 2010, 03:10 PM~18585057
> *cutlass i got from  mini today.. i added some tunes, chain wheel , radio/tv an different wheels.. sorry mini..
> 
> 
> ...


 cutlass is hot, monte is hot.. everything looks good.. i really love the engine
bay for that monte.. I want that 408 62! and how did the cutty look before you 
changed it?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 16 2010, 03:10 PM~18585057
> *cutlass i got from  mini today.. i added some tunes, chain wheel , radio/tv an different wheels.. sorry mini..
> 
> 
> ...


 cutlass is hot, monte is hot.. everything looks good.. i really love the engine
bay for that monte.. I want that 408 62! and how did the cutty look before you 
changed it?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 19 2010, 10:10 PM~18607154
> *got these at the rochester show today... i did pretty god.. :biggrin:  ill add these to the rest of my winnning for the second year of going to shows.. this is my last show for the year unless me an the wife make it to teledo... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats bro !!!!!! Now go get busy and hang that hardware up ! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: congrats on all the wins well deserved :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 20 2010, 03:05 AM~18608999
> *cutlass is hot, monte is hot.. everything looks good.. i really love the engine
> bay for that monte.. I want that 408 62!  and how did the cutty look before you
> changed it?
> *


thanks man.... you can see the cutty's before pics in mini's auction block..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2010, 10:33 AM~18610123
> *:wow: congrats on all the wins well deserved :thumbsup:
> *


thanks trend an poncho. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

I like the detail on your work


----------



## AZZ INDA GRASS (Aug 29, 2010)

nice job brother, im so proud of you , keep up the great work


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2010, 08:33 AM~18610123
> *:wow: congrats on all the wins well deserved :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Sep 20 2010, 09:20 PM~18615855
> *x2
> *


thanks, tingos54---azz inda grass an streetraceking


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Excellent work bro!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

another one down...  whatcha all think???


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

THATS A BIG PIMPIN LAC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THAT LAC IS HOOKED UP.... THAT WAS A TRIPPY TOUCH WITH THE OLD SCHOOL
MOUNT FOR THE BUMPER KIT! CLEAN DETAIL MAN.. 
WE'RE JUST TAKIN A SPIN AROUND THE BLOCK....
HOLDEN HER HAND CUZZ SHE STILL STOCK!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 4 2010, 08:58 PM~18736911
> *another one down...   whatcha all think???
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie 
what color is that ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 5 2010, 01:24 AM~18738465
> *looks good homie
> what color is that ?
> *


thanks guys.. the color is testors one coat inca gold.. an hydro that 74 is nice an clean ! :wow: :biggrin: thanks to you an dropped my collection is now complete from 58-76. :0 now it time for all verts. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Oct 4 2010, 11:05 PM~18737001
> *THATS A BIG PIMPIN LAC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man..i got another one goin on i just cut the roof off it..(vert)
this is the first time i built this kit . i like it.. ill build 2 more.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

a lil help guys... should i go 2 door, 4 door , panel or or hearst
















its alil ruff but ill get r going..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 11 2010, 06:53 PM~18786511
> *a lil help guys... should i go 2 door, 4 door , panel or or hearst
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: 2 door 2 door!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

2 door panel! that would rock the shit! get trend to make up a decal for the side panel...yeap..badness man! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 11 2010, 09:45 PM~18786980
> *2 door panel!  that would rock the shit!  get trend to make up a decal for the side panel...yeap..badness man! :biggrin:
> *


X2 ! I like how you think homie :biggrin: !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

right! :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 11 2010, 10:48 PM~18787666
> *X2 ! I like how you think homie  :biggrin: !
> *


you ask for it you got it! :biggrin: panel it is!!!
















wow! i need a gallon of bondo for both these fuckers. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Both of those are bad ass brother!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 11 2010, 09:31 PM~18788056
> *you ask for it you got it! :biggrin:  panel it is!!!
> 
> 
> ...


the 76 wagon,,hmmmm..it certainly looks alot better than the 1/1 76 caprice wagon by a long shot! In fact I dont think i would want any of the 70's wagons in a 1/1 
scale? but 60's and 50's, is a whole other story! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 12 2010, 01:11 AM~18788834
> *Both of those are bad ass brother!!
> *


thanks there both ruff an look like shit for now but will be sweet when i get em done! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 12 2010, 01:11 AM~18788834
> *Both of those are bad ass brother!!
> *




X 2 !

You know I got you covered on the decals bro !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HOLY SHIT I HAVENT POSTED ANYTHING IN HERE FOR A MIN.... 
WELL HERE IS SOME OF THE CARS IVE BEEN WORKING ON THIS WEEK!
WASNT GOING TO SHOW THESE TILL THEY WAS DONE BUT FUCK IT! 
78 CADDY..MADE THE SKIRTS AN CONI KIT...FILLED IN SUN ROOF AN SIDE WINDOWS AN ROLLED ALOT OF EDGE'S..STILL NEEDS FOIL,DECALS, CLEAR.








HERES ANOTHER 78 CADDY STILL NEEDS CLEAR AN SOME LIL THINGS..
























66 BONEVILLE I GOT IN THE MAIL 3 DAYS AGO ITS ALMOST DONE JUST GOT TO WET SAND AN POLISH..YA SEE THE DYNASTY HAT IN THE FRONT SEAT! :cheesy: 

















ANOTHER BONEVILLE I GOT FROM RICK(SCALE DREAMS) FOR A PARTS CAR AN DECIDED TO BUILD IT THE SAME TIME I BUILD THE OTHER..LOL..ANYWAYS CUT THE TOP OFF..ADDED CUSTOM NOSE AN REAR PANEL..SHAVED AN ROLLED ALL EDGE'S , EXT THE SKIRTS AN CUSTOM INTERIOR TOO!! STILL NEEDS FOIL,CLEAR AN FINISH THE INTERIOR DETAIL AN FRAME..
















ANOTHER 65 BONI...SHAVED AN EXT THE SKIRTS..(BLACK GOLD) NEEDS GOLD FOIL, CLEAR AN FINISH THE DETAIL ON THE INTERIOR AN FRAME.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*NICE PROJECTS BRO! :biggrin: *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang ! Somebody been puttin' in work ! Great projects bro !

That rolled and smoothed '78 is lookin' real Sinister homie !

Are you gonna tint the clear with some Kandy on the other '78 Cady ? That mutha would POP with some HOK Kandy pink over the designs ! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 26 2010, 11:52 AM~19168301
> *Dang ! Somebody been puttin' in work ! Great projects bro !
> 
> That rolled and smoothed '78 is lookin' real Sinister homie !
> ...


NA BRO STRAIGHT DIAMOND DUST SILVER..BUT THE OTHER 78 CUSTOM WILL BE ORANGE :wow: WITH A TOUCH OF TREND!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:wow: :wow: 

damn work much? nice ass projects/builds bro.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 26 2010, 12:05 PM~19168361
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> damn work much?  nice ass projects/builds bro.
> *


IVE BEEN OFF FOR A WEEK..SHITTY WEATHER I DO ROOFIN SIDEIN GUTTER WINDOWS AN WHATEVER ELSE THE JOB CALLS FOR.. SO IVE BEEN BUILDIN A BIT :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 12:01 PM~19168336
> *NA BRO STRAIGHT DIAMOND DUST SILVER..BUT THE OTHER 78 CUSTOM WILL BE ORANGE :wow:  WITH A TOUCH OF TREND!!
> *



 ................ :biggrin: ....................


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good work goin' on up in here!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

awesome projects man... great bodywork :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: builds are lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

:0 Good lookin' builds bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 10:09 AM~19168387
> *IVE BEEN OFF FOR A WEEK..SHITTY WEATHER I DO ROOFIN SIDEIN GUTTER WINDOWS AN WHATEVER ELSE THE JOB CALLS FOR.. SO IVE BEEN BUILDIN A BIT  :biggrin:
> *



ahh gotcha.. same here kinda doin like a part time thru the holidays.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 11:35 AM~19168217
> *HOLY SHIT I HAVENT POSTED ANYTHING IN HERE FOR A MIN....
> WELL HERE IS SOME OF THE CARS IVE BEEN WORKING ON THIS WEEK!
> WASNT GOING TO SHOW THESE TILL THEY WAS DONE BUT FUCK IT!
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 11:35 AM~19168217
> *HOLY SHIT I HAVENT POSTED ANYTHING IN HERE FOR A MIN....
> WELL HERE IS SOME OF THE CARS IVE BEEN WORKING ON THIS WEEK!
> WASNT GOING TO SHOW THESE TILL THEY WAS DONE BUT FUCK IT!
> ...


JUST WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE COMENTS! THANKS ALOT REALLY APPRECIATE IT FOR REAL.. :biggrin: 
BEING IN THIS SITE AN IN DYNASTY HAS HELPED ME GROW AS FAR AS DETAIL PAINT EVERYTHING  AN ALL THE INSPERATION ON HERE IS GREAT. TONS OF GREAT BUILDERS WITH TIPS , POINTER'S AN IDEAS. I NOW FIND MYSELF BUILDING THE MODEL BERFORE I EVEN START IT. IF THAT MAKES ANY SENSE...LOL...(IN MY HEAD).. BEFORE I WOULD JUST OPENIT UP AN BUILD IT..NOW I OPEN IT UP PICK OUT MY DECAL'S (TREND'S) PICK A COLOR THEN THEN SOME WHEELS WICH SOMETIMES TAKES A MIN...THEN STRAIGHT TO THE PARTS BAGS AN BOX'S FOR WHAT EVER OTHER GOODIES I CAN FIND TO DO THE BUILD.. :biggrin: ILL POST MORE PICS AS I FINISH THEM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 06:52 PM~19171170
> *JUST WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE COMENTS! THANKS ALOT REALLY APPRECIATE IT FOR REAL.. :biggrin:
> BEING IN THIS SITE AN IN DYNASTY HAS HELPED ME GROW AS FAR AS DETAIL PAINT EVERYTHING   AN ALL THE INSPERATION ON HERE IS GREAT. TONS OF GREAT BUILDERS WITH TIPS , POINTER'S AN IDEAS.  I NOW FIND MYSELF BUILDING THE MODEL BERFORE I EVEN START IT. IF THAT MAKES ANY SENSE...LOL...(IN MY HEAD).. BEFORE I WOULD JUST OPENIT UP AN BUILD IT..NOW I OPEN IT UP PICK OUT MY DECAL'S (TREND'S) PICK A COLOR THEN THEN SOME WHEELS WICH SOMETIMES TAKES A MIN...THEN  STRAIGHT TO THE PARTS BAGS AN BOX'S FOR WHAT EVER OTHER GOODIES I CAN FIND TO DO THE BUILD.. :biggrin: ILL POST MORE PICS AS I FINISH THEM. :thumbsup:
> *


I know exactly what you mean, I have plans for the kits I havent even touched yet. Really nice work, I especially like those Bonevilles. Keep up the awseome work :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 26 2010, 09:40 PM~19171493
> *I know exactly what you mean, I have plans for the kits I havent even touched yet.  Really nice work, I especially like those Bonevilles.  Keep up the awseome work :thumbsup:
> *


thanks moze... :biggrin: ill be gettin my dullie back out soon an finished up thanks to you.. :thumbsup: good looking out fam....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the '65 Grand Prix; check the angle of the rear window.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 27 2010, 11:15 AM~19174478
> *This is the '65 Grand Prix; check the angle of the rear window.
> 
> 
> ...


indeed it is my friend...lol... so is the pink one.. but man they are so close..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, there wasn't much difference in the 1:1s either. You got 'em lookin' pretty damned good man!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 27 2010, 11:22 AM~19174516
> *Yeah, there wasn't much difference in the 1:1s either. You got 'em lookin' pretty damned good man!!
> *


thank you much appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

78 CADDY..MADE THE SKIRTS AN CONI KIT...FILLED IN SUN ROOF AN SIDE WINDOWS AN ROLLED ALOT OF EDGE'S..STILL NEEDS FOIL,DECALS, CLEAR.








HERES ANOTHER 78 CADDY STILL NEEDS CLEAR AN SOME LIL THINGS..
























66 BONEVILLE I GOT IN THE MAIL 3 DAYS AGO ITS ALMOST DONE JUST GOT TO WET SAND AN POLISH..YA SEE THE DYNASTY HAT IN THE FRONT SEAT! :cheesy: 

















ANOTHER BONEVILLE I GOT FROM RICK(SCALE DREAMS) FOR A PARTS CAR AN DECIDED TO BUILD IT THE SAME TIME I BUILD THE OTHER..LOL..ANYWAYS CUT THE TOP OFF..ADDED CUSTOM NOSE AN REAR PANEL..SHAVED AN ROLLED ALL EDGE'S , EXT THE SKIRTS AN CUSTOM INTERIOR TOO!! STILL NEEDS FOIL,CLEAR AN FINISH THE INTERIOR DETAIL AN FRAME..
















ANOTHER 65 BONI...SHAVED AN EXT THE SKIRTS..(BLACK GOLD) NEEDS GOLD FOIL, CLEAR AN FINISH THE DETAIL ON THE INTERIOR AN FRAME.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

These two pics are the truth !!!!!! This Hoe looks sick homie !!!!!!!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 27 2010, 09:09 AM~19174449
> *thanks moze... :biggrin:  ill be gettin my dullie back out soon  an finished up thanks to you.. :thumbsup: good looking out fam....
> *


Glad I could help out :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 27 2010, 09:47 AM~19174631
> *78 CADDY..MADE THE SKIRTS AN CONI KIT...FILLED IN SUN ROOF AN SIDE WINDOWS AN ROLLED ALOT OF EDGE'S..STILL NEEDS FOIL,DECALS, CLEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


these are bad ass.. i am feeling the knock off's on the 77. and all the paints are beautiful..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GOOD. REALLY LIKE THE 66 BONNIE.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sick builds 716! That gold bonneville is HARD... :yessad:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

the yellow bonnie is hot


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> 78 CADDY..MADE THE SKIRTS AN CONI KIT...FILLED IN SUN ROOF AN SIDE WINDOWS AN ROLLED ALOT OF EDGE'S..STILL NEEDS FOIL,DECALS, CLEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 27 2010, 11:47 AM~19174631
> *78 CADDY..MADE THE SKIRTS AN CONI KIT...FILLED IN SUN ROOF AN SIDE WINDOWS AN ROLLED ALOT OF EDGE'S..STILL NEEDS FOIL,DECALS, CLEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks again for the comps fellas ill post more picx when i get them finished... :cheesy: i go back to work tomorrow but ill try an have all of them done by friday :0 except the custom 78 caddy..need to go pick out a color for that one ... :0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

For the Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 27 2010, 02:10 PM~19175060
> *LOOKIN' GOOD.  REALLY LIKE THE 66 BONNIE.
> *


2X :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjsick (Dec 20, 2009)

All your cars are sick homie i like that monte its bad ass


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

well i got one out of the five done.. :wow: 
























































what ya all think..i know the rear bumper looks like shit..  . if i would have fitted it before i painted the car i would have made a roll pan cause that bumper fits like shit!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 11:52 PM~19206174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bam !!!!!!!!! You hitt'em hard with this one homie ! Looks sick bro ! ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Fam, I got some new decals I'll be postin' up real soon. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2010, 12:05 AM~19206331
> *Hey Fam, I got some new decals I'll be postin' up real soon. Let me know if you're interested.
> 
> *


ahh man you know i am.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

well i got one out of the five done.. :wow: 
























































what ya all think..i know the rear bumper looks like shit..  . if i would have fitted it before i painted the car i would have made a roll pan cause that bumper fits like shit!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

#2 of 5....... 3 to go... :0 








































































whatcha all think good or bad??


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 11:26 PM~19207101
> *well i got one out of the five done.. :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! this is pure decal art!! Looks stunning!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 11:28 PM~19207123
> *#2 of 5....... 3 to go... :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats the fucking business right there


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You getting down on these rides, brotha. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for all the comps guy's...no work today to much snow! :biggrin: pretty bad when you dont want to go to work to make money an just stay home to build models... :cheesy: now thats deddication :roflmao: anyways im gonna try an finish BLACK GOLD today keep an eye out for it!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

shit's looking amazing bro.. nice work!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GOOD MAN. NICE GUTS IN THE GP. HOW MUCH OF IT DID U FAB?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 1 2010, 09:06 PM~19213642
> *LOOKIN' GOOD MAN. NICE GUTS IN THE GP. HOW MUCH OF IT DID U FAB?
> *


CENTER CONSOLE IS SHEET PLASTIC ..THE REAR SEAT IS OUT OF ''LIL COFFIN'' MODEL.  FRONT SEATS VINTAGE CUSTOM OUT OF MY PARTS BOX...WISH I HAD MORE OF THEM..


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
YA GETTIN DOWN HOMIE, RIDES ARE LOOKIN TIGHT.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 10:28 PM~19207123
> *#2 of 5....... 3 to go... :0
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one Jeral, came out really nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

But those wheels sure look familiar...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

another one down...not 100% DONE YET BUT THIS IS ALL I COULD DO UNTILL MY ENGINE PARTS COME IN FROM GEARBUSTER. AN I STILL GOT TO PAINT THE FRAME GLOSS BLACK PUT IN MY HEADERS TOO. BUT AYWAYS HERE IT IS..
















































































(BLACK GOLD)


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Pontiac is lookin' gangsta homie ! Nice color choice on it ! ........


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Out of 36 pages of stuff in here I can't find one build that I don't like! PIMP SHIT HOMIE!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are nice builds bro... Im not usually a fan of gold cragars, but those actually look good on that ride bro....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 3 2010, 11:06 PM~19232862
> *Those are nice builds bro... Im not usually a fan of gold cragars, but those actually look good on that ride bro....
> *


thanks for the comps guys. :cheesy: will post pics when i get the motor done..just waiting for the parts to come in...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn man some killer builds in here!! :wow:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Dec 1 2010, 10:06 PM~19213642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool build in here, love the work u put in. :thumbsup: Get some thing coming your way. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i was going to build this but after i cut the wagon i found out it was too wide for the gto..  i will still do this one day just not today...  












so back to the bonnevilles....lol....this one fit prety good.....
































took me about 2 hours to make this...wasnt too bad.i think it came out nice so far...this will be my next build the caddy's are on hold.. :angry: i need tape for one an i need to find a color for the other one.. :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam bro you did the dam thang on that... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Not talkin shit, but watch those window sizes bro, gonna have to shorten it..... :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 04:11 PM~19237517
> *i was going to build this but after i cut the wagon i found out it was too wide for the gto..   i will still do this one day just not today...
> 
> 
> ...



This looks good bro ! I like where that Bonne wagon is headed !

One note on the GTO wagon............ A couple of local builders here have done the '66 GTO and roof conversion. They look great. Are you using the MPC GTO ?
The Revell GTO is the one to use.
JM.02 ...........


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 02:11 PM~19237517
> *i was going to build this but after i cut the wagon i found out it was too wide for the gto..   i will still do this one day just not today...
> 
> 
> ...



WOW,like the looks of this,Look forward to the progress


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 02:22 PM~19237903
> *Not talkin shit, but watch those window sizes bro, gonna have to shorten it..... :happysad:
> *


Yeah, shorten the front doors and windows, coming out clean though :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 05:22 PM~19237903
> *Not talkin shit, but watch those window sizes bro, gonna have to shorten it..... :happysad:
> *


na man..2 door wagon all the way!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 4 2010, 05:43 PM~19237999
> *This looks good bro ! I like where that Bonne wagon is headed !
> 
> One note on the GTO wagon............ A couple of local builders here have done the '66 GTO and roof conversion. They look great. Are you using the MPC GTO ?
> ...


it was the mpc...i will look for the revell one thanks.. i will be doing this one too :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 05:22 PM~19237903
> *Not talkin shit, but watch those window sizes bro, gonna have to shorten it..... :happysad:
> *


even for a 2-door?? id do a panel but i got to load the back of this bitch with tunes.. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

nice work on the wagon conversion.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks roni.. heres alil update of the interior..ima blow the windows out this bitch...lol...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Wagon is lookin' mean 716. Nice job on conversion. Can't wit to see the progress. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 04:39 PM~19245940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get those kicker amps? those things are bad ass! :biggrin: Glad you waited no time putting to use


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 5 2010, 08:46 PM~19246929
> *Where did you get those kicker amps? those things are bad ass!  :biggrin: Glad you waited no time putting to use
> *


They're the same ones Rick has, just chromed.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 5 2010, 07:46 PM~19246929
> *Where did you get those kicker amps? those things are bad ass!  :biggrin: Glad you waited no time putting to use
> *


lol.. yeah i dont mess around...thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 5 2010, 06:51 PM~19246977
> *They're the same ones Rick has, just chromed.
> *


i know just messin with him...i just sent them to him...I think he's only had em for a few hours now :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

66 impala for the dynasty build off just for fun..
























































































still got some work todo yet but its gettin there.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE ENGINE WORK.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that 66 is clean Jeral...super clean! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks alot guy's, really appreciate your comments! :cheesy:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 16 2010, 12:39 PM~19343875
> *66 impala for the dynasty build off just for fun..
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 1 2010, 12:28 AM~19207123
> *#2 of 5....... 3 to go... :0
> 
> 
> ...



YOUR BUILDS ARE LOOKING GOOD .


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

There's some great work in here!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 16 2010, 02:39 PM~19343875
> *66 impala for the dynasty build off just for fun..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Looking good bro. 
Where u get the bullet caps from?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 16 2010, 11:41 PM~19348431
> *:wow: Looking good bro.
> Where u get the bullet caps from?
> *


hoppin hydro's misc...knock off kit .


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 16 2010, 11:46 PM~19348483
> *hoppin hydro's misc...knock off kit .
> *


  
thanks bro appreciate it


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 16 2010, 12:39 PM~19343875
> *66 impala for the dynasty build off just for fun..
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmm thats nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 16 2010, 11:39 AM~19343875
> *66 impala for the dynasty build off just for fun..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: JUST FOR FUN!!! shit looks like you on a mission :biggrin: 

comin out sik bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 17 2010, 11:57 AM~19351659
> *:wow:  JUST FOR FUN!!! shit looks like you on a mission  :biggrin:
> 
> comin out sik bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS 408 JUST TRYIN TO STEP UP MY GAME HERE.. I WAS TOLD ALL MY BUILDS WHER BOX STOCK .  ..THIS IS NOT BOX STOCK ...LOL... :roflmao: 
SO I HAD TO BRING IT.. AN I ALSO WANT TO THANK EVERYONE ELSE FOR THERE COMMENTS. REALLY APPRECIATE IT. :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THE 66 IMPALA IS COMING OUT DOPE 716! :thumbsup:


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 11:28 PM~19207123
> *#2 of 5....... 3 to go... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i came across this build once before while just browsing..then couldnt remember where i saw it..i have been looking for it ever since..lol..got it bookmarked now..pm sent..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 17 2010, 10:32 AM~19353351
> *THANKS 408 JUST TRYIN TO STEP UP MY GAME HERE.. I WAS TOLD ALL MY BUILDS WHER BOX STOCK .   ..THIS IS NOT BOX STOCK ...LOL... :roflmao:
> SO I HAD TO BRING IT.. AN I ALSO WANT TO THANK EVERYONE ELSE FOR THERE COMMENTS. REALLY APPRECIATE IT.  :cheesy:
> *


glad to see you stepping up your game bro... lets see some pics of the 66 wagon


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That 66 wagon is lookin' sick!!! You getting down, 716. Can't wait to see it done, bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got the foil all done..tomorrow first coat of clear..then i have to wait for my photo etch stuff to come in put that on then some more clear ...buff an polish an finish this thing... :cheesy: 








































not really feeling the crome cowl what do ya all think about it???


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 27 2010, 11:01 PM~19434733
> *got the foil all done..tomorrow first coat of clear..then i have to wait for my photo etch stuff to come in put that on then some more clear ...buff an polish an finish this thing... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I like it. Flows well with the windsheild trim. And the engine detail on that is nice.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 27 2010, 11:07 PM~19435329
> *Personally, I like it. Flows well with the windsheild trim. And the engine detail on that is nice.
> *


X2 !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I prefer no chrome trim on the cowel...imo....the build is really nice...are you adding a window pillar at the front door? or no?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 27 2010, 11:57 PM~19435842
> *I prefer no chrome trim on the cowel...imo....the build is really nice...are you adding a window pillar at the front door?  or no?
> *


na half rolled up front window... rear window all the way up.... with rubber molding on the edge for a seal...something different...someone gave me the idea so i ran with it! :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks really good bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 28 2010, 12:08 AM~19436003
> *Looks really good bro!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

DOPE!!!! really diggin this 1. esp like the horns under the hood. just need to add a lil sound bite of the Cucaracha :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 28 2010, 12:29 AM~19436324
> *DOPE!!!! really diggin this 1. esp like the horns under the hood.  just need to add a lil sound bite of the Cucaracha  :biggrin:
> *


lol.thanks man... :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That '66 is nice as hell!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 16 2010, 11:39 AM~19343875
> *66 impala for the dynasty build off just for fun..
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM LOOKING SICK BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 1 2011, 04:56 PM~19475391
> *DAMM LOOKING SICK BRO. :thumbsup:
> *


thnks again for all the great comps...i got it clear'd today :cheesy: should be done by this friday.. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 2 2011, 01:34 PM~19481394
> *thnks again for all the great comps...i got it clear'd today :cheesy:  should be done by this friday.. :biggrin:
> *


Heck I'm hopin' for Friday with mine too !

I can't wait to see the wagon bro !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 2 2011, 01:40 PM~19481438
> *Heck I'm hopin' for Friday with mine too !
> 
> I can't wait to see the wagon bro !
> *


THATS FUNNY I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR 66 ...AN YOU CANT WAIT TO SEE THE WAGON..LOL... :h5: (no **** as they would say ) gotta add that these guy's are brutal..lol...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 08:45 PM~19493742
> *THATS FUNNY I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR 66 ...AN YOU CANT WAIT TO SEE THE WAGON..LOL... :h5:  (no **** as they would say ) gotta add that these guy's are brutal..lol...
> *


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

This is a nice piece of workmenship. :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 27 2010, 08:01 PM~19434733
> *got the foil all done..tomorrow first coat of clear..then i have to wait for my photo etch stuff to come in put that on then some more clear ...buff an polish an finish this thing... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



that came out sweet :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 09:52 PM~19206174
> *well i got one out of the five done.. :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 that looks familiar at my shop :cheesy: i like that alot :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks again for all the comps.. :biggrin:

i got some of armando's wheels in today so all projects an builds went on hold..  
so ive been making wheels all day.. :cheesy: these are all just setting in the sleeve's cause i still have to polish all th sleeve's before i glue everything together.
gotta thank you again armando fo the hook-up....ill be back for more.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Damn jeral, 
Those rides are off the hook.
The decal work on the gold Pontiac is insane.. :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 6 2011, 05:53 PM~19524175
> *thanks again for all the comps.. :biggrin:
> 
> i got some of armando's wheels in today so all projects an builds went on hold..
> ...


 :wow: nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Biulds lookin clean.....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good bro.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 6 2011, 05:53 PM~19524175
> *thanks again for all the comps.. :biggrin:
> 
> i got some of armando's wheels in today so all projects an builds went on hold..
> ...


Cool. I got my 4 sets in today. How many did you get? Did you have to modify the rings, tires or the plastic wheel you put in them at all?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Dec 4 2010, 02:11 PM~19237517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man you got some sik ass builds :wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Cutty went out yesterday. I'll post tracking tomorrow. Sorry it took a couple extra days. Work was hectic.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 7 2011, 01:24 AM~19527788
> *Cool. I got my 4 sets in today. How many did you get?  Did you have to modify the rings, tires or the plastic wheel you put in them at all?
> *


not enuogh..lol..ill get more next week..rims an tires wher perfect i had to modify every rim you see.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got this in the mail yesteday from chris mineer vintage 74 caprice. it was alil ruogh  but i bruoght it back to life! :biggrin: 
just a quick 24 hr build...still needs new crome . i just re-foild it all. glass is in great shape also interior an frame. who ever painted it yellow used to much clear i wet sanded most of it off for the new paint job. purple passion (testors) threw in new motor wheels re-did the interior an what not. i will be doing the foil an clear on it tonight an a il detail work... then i can put it all togther right now everything is just sittin on it. nothing is glue'd. anyways when its done it will be for sale if anyone is interested in it. send me a pm.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Killer work on that 66 wagon Jarel!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 7 2011, 03:48 PM~19531950
> *Killer work on that 66 wagon Jarel!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


hey thanks alot man!!
hows them motor cycle tires coming along?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good sh!t up in here!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

some nice work bro, detail is amazing. and man i've been looking for a 74  nice work on that one too.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 7 2011, 12:50 PM~19531963
> *hey thanks alot man!!
> hows them motor cycle tires coming along?
> *



Soon brotha... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got the 74 caprice build foil'd a clear'd i gess i wont be finishig this in the 24 hr's that i thuoght i could ...lol...gotta wait for this shit to dry now  oh well..i might not even sell it now ....its looking sweet....im about to steal all the mint crome form my 74 promo...lol....maybe add a set of armando wheels.. :0 alil wet sand on a few dirt specks..polish her up!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Caprice is looking good, 716.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sup on that PE?


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

:wow: Caprice is looking clean!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jan 7 2011, 11:05 PM~19535350
> *Caprice is looking good, 716.
> *


2X


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2011, 10:25 PM~19535590
> *sup on that PE?
> *


what do you mean??


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Freakin' CLEAN '74 bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 7 2011, 11:23 PM~19536159
> *what do you mean??
> *


the photo etch kit...where did you get it?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 9 2011, 12:48 AM~19545627
> *the photo etch kit...where did you get it?
> *


65 impala set by MCG  same one i used on my caprices, but they make a 76 one too...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 9 2011, 05:30 AM~19546080
> *65 impala set by MCG   same one i used on my caprices, but they make a 76 one too...
> *


:0 the secret is out..lol.. :roflmao: :thumbsup: SCALDREAMS has them for sale i think it was 18 bucks. but its well worth it theres alot shit on there for a few cars... :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

99% done ill finish it up tomorrow hopefully with better pics an ill wipe off the finger prints too...lol....its late im tired.. :uh: :biggrin: still need to do the door pillers,door handles, an adjust the body so the interior tub is'nt above the body..


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 7 2011, 09:01 PM~19535315
> *got the 74 caprice build foil'd a clear'd i gess i wont be finishig this in the 24 hr's that i thuoght i could ...lol...gotta wait for this shit to dry now   oh well..i might not even sell it now ....its looking sweet....im about to steal all the mint crome form my 74 promo...lol....maybe add a set of  armando wheels.. :0 alil wet sand on a few dirt specks..polish her up!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: S :wow: I :wow: K :wow: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good Jeral :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 11 2011, 03:05 AM~19563401
> *99% done ill finish it up tomorrow hopefully with better pics an ill wipe off the finger prints too...lol....its late im tired.. :uh:  :biggrin:  still need to do the door pillers,door handles, an adjust the body so the interior tub is'nt above the body..
> 
> 
> ...



this whip is bad as hell.............. but shame on you for putting bolt ons on it lol



nice work J, ill try an give you a call sometime today bro!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 10 2011, 11:05 PM~19563401
> *99% done ill finish it up tomorrow hopefully with better pics an ill wipe off the finger prints too...lol....its late im tired.. :uh:  :biggrin:  still need to do the door pillers,door handles, an adjust the body so the interior tub is'nt above the body..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BAD ASS RIDE..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love that wagon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 11 2011, 02:05 AM~19563401
> *99% done ill finish it up tomorrow hopefully with better pics an ill wipe off the finger prints too...lol....its late im tired.. :uh:  :biggrin:  still need to do the door pillers,door handles, an adjust the body so the interior tub is'nt above the body..
> 
> 
> ...



looking good J


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 11 2011, 02:05 AM~19563401
> *99% done ill finish it up tomorrow hopefully with better pics an ill wipe off the finger prints too...lol....its late im tired.. :uh:  :biggrin:  still need to do the door pillers,door handles, an adjust the body so the interior tub is'nt above the body..
> 
> 
> ...


Bro that wagon is amazing ! You did a great job with the detail work, outstanding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 11 2011, 02:01 PM~19567285
> *Bro that wagon is amazing ! You did a great job with the detail work, outstanding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *



:yes: Beautiful!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 08:07 AM~19564334
> *this whip is bad as hell.............. but shame on you for putting bolt ons on it lol
> nice work J, ill try an give you a call sometime today bro!
> *


ahh something different..  i dont see many paople at all doing bolt ons so ill use them. :cheesy: 
an thanks for all the great comps..fellas. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 10 2011, 11:05 PM~19563401
> *99% done ill finish it up tomorrow hopefully with better pics an ill wipe off the finger prints too...lol....its late im tired.. :uh:  :biggrin:  still need to do the door pillers,door handles, an adjust the body so the interior tub is'nt above the body..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn bro, u killed it on the wagon. nice work


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 11 2011, 08:05 AM~19563401
> *99% done ill finish it up tomorrow hopefully with better pics an ill wipe off the finger prints too...lol....its late im tired.. :uh:  :biggrin:  still need to do the door pillers,door handles, an adjust the body so the interior tub is'nt above the body..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

been getting alot of great compliments on this ride i just want to thank the people who i havent allready.  so...thanks everyone really appreciate it. :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 07:07 AM~19564334
> *this whip is bad as hell.............. but shame on you for putting bolt ons on it lol
> nice work J, ill try an give you a call sometime today bro!
> *


hahaha i noticed that too this bitch is bad ass one of my favorites from you bro perfect colors and all


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out real nice bro!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 11 2011, 12:05 AM~19563401
> *99% done ill finish it up tomorrow hopefully with better pics an ill wipe off the finger prints too...lol....its late im tired.. :uh:  :biggrin:  still need to do the door pillers,door handles, an adjust the body so the interior tub is'nt above the body..
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking model! Love the wheels, color and details.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

LOOKS GREAT 716


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This wagon get the...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here the finished picx with the front door pillers..thanks for all the comps fellas..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

new project i started last night. first shot of primer. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice work J ! Your work shows you have the skills to take 2 kit and turn them into 1 and it be worth lookin at ! Keep doing what you do cause you got the skills to pull them off !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 7 2011, 02:46 PM~19531922
> *got this in the mail yesteday from chris mineer vintage 74 caprice. it was alil ruogh   but i bruoght it back to life! :biggrin:
> just a quick 24 hr build...still needs new crome . i just re-foild it all. glass is in great shape also interior an frame. who ever painted it yellow used to much clear i wet sanded most of it off for the new paint job. purple passion (testors) threw in  new motor wheels re-did the interior an what not. i will be doing the foil an clear on it tonight an a il detail work... then i can put it all togther right now everything is just sittin on it. nothing is  glue'd. anyways when its done it will be for sale if anyone is interested in it. send me a pm.
> 
> ...



ORALE GOT THIS IN THE MAIL WED.I JUST NEED TO FINISH MACHIOS 62 BY SUNDAY & MON,TUE MY DAYS OFF I CAN FOCUS ON YOUR PURPLE PASSION 74 CAPRICE.GONNA LOOK KILLER FOOL.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 14 2011, 12:35 PM~19595714
> *ORALE GOT THIS IN THE MAIL WED.I JUST NEED TO FINISH MACHIOS 62 BY SUNDAY & MON,TUE MY DAYS OFF I CAN FOCUS ON YOUR PURPLE PASSION 74 CAPRICE.GONNA LOOK KILLER FOOL.
> *


:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: thanks alot tingo...im in no hurry for the rest of them. take your time. if you have any questions on any of them tubs ..give me a call.. btw i will have you truck out tomorrow or monday.
cant thank ya enuogh..ya know ill be back  youda interior king.. :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

10-4


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 13 2011, 06:46 PM~19587897
> *here the finished picx with the front door pillers..thanks for all the comps fellas..
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work men ship , VERY NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 14 2011, 01:00 PM~19595916
> *Very nice work men ship , VERY NICE!!!!!!!!
> *


Co-signed !!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> Co-signed !!!!!!!
> 
> thanks guys...
> i should have some new update picks tomorrow of the impalamino's..


----------



## 1areukidding959 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Jerald
I found it thanks

Frank


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 13 2011, 03:49 PM~19587933
> *new project i started last night. first shot of primer. :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice impalamino :0


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Your a building fool jeral... 
That work is just plain off the hook. :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Jan 20 2011, 08:24 AM~19647886
> *Your a building fool jeral...
> That work is just plain off the hook. :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:  :drama:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 20 2011, 09:00 PM~19653283
> *:yes:    :drama:
> *


heres alil update on the 60


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 12:27 AM~19656542
> *heres alil update on the 60
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: killer detail work


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 21 2011, 01:41 AM~19656708
> *:wow:  :wow: killer detail work
> *


thanks man....i should have the frame an engine done today.finished the interior last night about 2:30..lol..might post picks tonight depends on how much i get done


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 02:27 AM~19656542
> *heres alil update on the 60
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Lookin good Jeral!! Where did you get them dash decals from bro!?!? Are those decals, and who makes them!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 09:54 AM~19658106
> *:wow: Lookin good Jeral!! Where did you get them dash decals from bro!?!? Are those decals, and who makes them!! :biggrin:
> *


they are decals that came with the kit. you have to cut the extra shit around them for them to fit inside there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 10:55 AM~19658111
> *they are decals that  came with the kit.
> *



Wow, that's cool. I wish more kits decals were like that.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 01:27 AM~19656542
> *heres alil update on the 60
> 
> 
> ...



That's turnin' out sick bro ! 

I'm diggin' that chassis !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 11:27 PM~19656542
> *heres alil update on the 60
> 
> 
> ...


im liking this build homie its looking on point! :wow: :wow:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Hell ya that 60 is gonna be bangin'


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 11:27 PM~19656542
> *heres alil update on the 60
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 21 2011, 06:18 PM~19661644
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks guys..this 60 is kickin my ass right now... :angry: had to do ALOT OF CUTTING, FILEING, SANDIN AN SMOOTHING TO GET IT TO LAY AS LOW AS I HAVE IT..ALOT OF WORK ON THE FLOORS SOME WORK ON THE FRAME..TONS OF WORK IN THE INTERIOR CAUSE OF THE CONVERSION ELCO DEAL.. AN THE MOTOR FROM THE VETTE I PUT IN IT IS BEING A BITCH TO GET IT TO SET IN HERE RIGHT.. I HAD TO USE AN OIL PAN FROM AN OLD STRAIGHT 6 TURN'D IT AROUND BUT IT FITS PERFECTLY NOW!! :cheesy: ILL GET IT DONE SOON..THE HARD PART IS OVER. :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 09:29 PM~19662625
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Someone's been busy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

interior is lookin' good bro !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I love the 60 El Camino build. Did you chrome the kit, or just use paint or alclad? Looks really really good...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 22 2011, 01:12 AM~19664916
> *I love the 60 El Camino build.  Did you chrome the kit, or just use paint or alclad?  Looks really really good...
> *


thanks man..its crome..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Who did you have plate it?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 22 2011, 01:15 AM~19664933
> *Who did you have plate it?
> *


i didnt ....i stole it :biggrin: i got a car that was all crome'd out for parts...an i stole the exaust an suspension.  but buying these builds just for crome is too expensive.. :happysad: so im gonna start going to crome teck....or how ever you spell it..  maybe try this other place m&m metalizing :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

heres my l.i.l. collection of builds thanks guy's :biggrin: will be adding 408nut4u's bad ass 64 soon.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin great jeral :thumbsup: nice collection too 


What do u use to hold the fuel/hydro lines those hook lookin thingies :cheesy: ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice collection there J.... Stop cuttin your damn hand or people gonna think your an EMO :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Killa collection bro !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 24 2011, 09:40 AM~19680922
> *Killa collection bro !
> *


thanks  pacnho, darkside an trend...:biggrin: ..what up trend now you see why ive been after one of yours too!!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 23 2011, 11:42 PM~19679463
> *heres my l.i.l. collection of builds thanks guy's :biggrin:  will be adding 408nut4u's bad ass 64 soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice work on that el Camino. Love the interior.

& damn dude, that collection has been multiplying like crazy with all DOPE ass rides. Nice score on that 64 too. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

more pics. the 67, both 62's the 59, the 65. the monte, and the 64..58


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 24 2011, 10:20 AM~19681075
> *more pics. the 67, both 62's the 59, the 65. the monte, and the 64..58
> *


thands digs an hydro...eah hydro there more pics of them in here some place...i just sent ya all the pix i took of them.. :biggrin:

got the roof painted on the 60..just finishing up a few spots here an there might finish painten it today :happysad: frame interior an engine are done.. just got the body to do. :biggrin: not sure why i do the body last..should be the first thing ...get the hard part out the way....lol.... :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 24 2011, 08:25 AM~19681114
> *thands digs an hydro...eah hydro there more pics of them  in here some place... :biggrin:
> 
> got the roof painted on the 60..just finishing up a few spots  here an there might finish painten it  today :happysad: frame interior an engine are done.. just got the body to do. :biggrin: not sure why i do the body last..should be the first thing ...get the hard part out the way....lol.... :dunno:
> *


 oh yea I recognize the cars.. I just like seeing them over and over again.. :biggrin: 
alot of them have been fav's of mine..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice colection homie..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some progress pics on the elco's.
frame , interior an engine are done..body is done roof is painted just workin on the rear hard top cover! :biggrin: 

















got some paint on the 64 today too...this just needs foil, decals, clear an polish..
oh i allmost forgot i have to do set ups for both un the back too...60 gets juice'd an ths 64 gets air..my 1st air set up ina model..


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great looking builds Jeral


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

some nice rides in here....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2011, 05:17 PM~19694927
> *some nice rides in here....
> *


THANSK ALOT GUY'S....WILL BE ABOUT 2 WEEKS BEFORE THEY ARE DONE.. BUT THE 74 CAPRICE WILL BE DONE REAL SOON :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

74 IVE BEEN WORKING ON..


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 01:04 PM~19722757
> *74 IVE BEEN WORKING ON..
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: i c u got n interior by tingo


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW NICE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 01:04 PM~19722757
> *74 IVE BEEN WORKING ON..
> 
> 
> ...


oh man that's gangsta.badass wey. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats beautiful homie! Freakin wet, and that interior sets it off.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 28 2011, 09:38 PM~19723399
> *Thats beautiful homie!  Freakin wet,  and that interior sets it off.
> *


x-2


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 28 2011, 01:38 PM~19723399
> *Thats beautiful homie!  Freakin wet,  and that interior sets it off.
> *


x3 shit is killer


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

74 is badass! Really like the interior, awesome work as always :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for all the great comments fellas.. working on a 71 impala next..
other projects i got going on to are 60 elco, 64 elco, 65 bonni wagon, 66 impala.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE CAPRICE.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 12:04 PM~19722757
> *74 IVE BEEN WORKING ON..
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean homie! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn Jeral that sucker looks like ya can eat off of it. Looks great man!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2011, 11:31 PM~19733847
> *damn Jeral that sucker looks like ya can eat off of it.  Looks great man!
> *


:biggrin: 
thanks for the compliments.. (slammed,roni an pina's)


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 02:04 PM~19722757
> *74 IVE BEEN WORKING ON..
> 
> 
> ...


really clean build bro' :wow: ...very nice. like da shine on it...an Tingos interior gives it dat icy'n on top. :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 31 2011, 08:26 PM~19749387
> *really clean build bro' :wow: ...very nice. like da shine on it...an Tingos interior gives it dat icy'n on top.  :wow:
> *


thanks man... here's another project i got going on over here..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

GET YA SHOT GLASSES READY HOMIES ....................














THE CROWN AND COKE IS ON JERAL !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

some damn nice work in here bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's awesome. Crown Royal suits this one perfectly.

that 59 wagon is gonna be crazy cool too man, can't wait to see how that one turns out.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

GET YA SHOT GLASSES READY HOMIES ....................









THE CROWN AND COKE IS ON JERAL !








thanks trend this is bad ass...  
an id also like to thank dig's an darkside for the comp's :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 1 2011, 09:45 PM~19757249
> *GET YA SHOT GLASSES READY HOMIES ....................
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

STILL GOT A FEW THINGS TO DO YET...POLISH THE HOOD, PHOTO ETCH GRILL,DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER AN RADIATOR HOSE..OH AN NEW CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:wow: :thumbsup: uffin:
Very clean and excellent work bro looks awseome,has some very cool features,i like the roll down back window,killer stance.
When you add the photo etch and rims its going to finish it off real nice.

I really like this build bro.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 09:28 PM~19839466
> *STILL GOT A FEW THINGS TO DO YET...POLISH THE HOOD, PHOTO ETCH GRILL,DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER AN RADIATOR HOSE..OH AN NEW CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Dam u did a great job on this one bro. :thumbsup: 
Wat u going to call this one?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

you really did it.. your getting viscous.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice job jeral


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 07:28 PM~19839466
> *STILL GOT A FEW THINGS TO DO YET...POLISH THE HOOD, PHOTO ETCH GRILL,DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER AN RADIATOR HOSE..OH AN NEW CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIIIIICe


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Dam kleen builds bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 06:28 PM~19839466
> *STILL GOT A FEW THINGS TO DO YET...POLISH THE HOOD, PHOTO ETCH GRILL,DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER AN RADIATOR HOSE..OH AN NEW CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro you are killin it now, sik ass work, i think i might have to buy ur models now :biggrin: . 

but what about the carpet? no flock?? :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> damn bro you are killin it now, sik ass work, i think i might have to buy ur models now :biggrin: .
> 
> but what about the carpet? no flock?? :dunno:
> thanks for all the great worgs fellas. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

She came out Sweet


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

interior is badass too!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

still killin it jeral!! 6foe looks nice,the cross lace will kill it on this one!! where'd you find em?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 11 2011, 09:57 PM~19848281
> *still killin it jeral!! 6foe looks nice,the cross lace will kill it on this one!! where'd you find em?!
> *


thanks for the comps hock :cheesy: an also want to thank eveyone else that i missed...your words really do mean alot..  

ebay...but i thuoght they wher kinda pricey so i went straight to the sorce an called the man myself to make a deal on ten sets!! bulk is allways better


----------



## balboa (Feb 5, 2008)

dame fine work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 08:28 PM~19839466
> *STILL GOT A FEW THINGS TO DO YET...POLISH THE HOOD, PHOTO ETCH GRILL,DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER AN RADIATOR HOSE..OH AN NEW CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those will set this off nice tell you what you can show it at a few shows before you send it my way deal :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 06:28 PM~19839466
> *STILL GOT A FEW THINGS TO DO YET...POLISH THE HOOD, PHOTO ETCH GRILL,DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER AN RADIATOR HOSE..OH AN NEW CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Daaaam son... :wow: :wow: Looks KILLER!!! :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: Homie , you got some serious skills !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 07:28 PM~19839466
> *STILL GOT A FEW THINGS TO DO YET...POLISH THE HOOD, PHOTO ETCH GRILL,DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER AN RADIATOR HOSE..OH AN NEW CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


diggin this old school build homie you got down! :wow: :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 08:28 PM~19839466
> *STILL GOT A FEW THINGS TO DO YET...POLISH THE HOOD, PHOTO ETCH GRILL,DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER AN RADIATOR HOSE..OH AN NEW CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD JERAL,DIGGIN IT.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 09:28 PM~19839466
> *STILL GOT A FEW THINGS TO DO YET...POLISH THE HOOD, PHOTO ETCH GRILL,DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER AN RADIATOR HOSE..OH AN NEW CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 13 2011, 10:55 PM~19862084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is funny as hell...thanks tonio...

an thank you to everyone else who has left great words.

this is another one of the resons why i like to build also...i like to see what people have to say good or bad about my builds..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you see your ambition rubbed off on me in the ford side of things.. definitely throwin out some insanely crazy and smooth creations bro. i likes alot!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sold this to a guy i sell my builds to in the u.k. so i figured i better get some pics of it before its gone!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 10:28 PM~19839466
> *STILL GOT A FEW THINGS TO DO YET...POLISH THE HOOD, PHOTO ETCH GRILL,DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER AN RADIATOR HOSE..OH AN NEW CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Does want! Badass. Very nice work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Caddy is sick... Glad you got some pics for us before it goes to its owner.... Ill PM you my addy so you can send that Impalamino my way...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2011, 12:05 PM~19883416
> *That Caddy is sick... Glad you got some pics for us before it goes to its owner.... Ill PM you my addy so you can send that Impalamino my way...
> *


thanks mayhem an darkside... :thumbsup: 
i cant get rid of the impalamino just yet!  

been workin on my 60 elco..its been kickin my ass the past few days  
ill get er done thuogh.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 04:28 PM~19839466
> *STILL GOT A FEW THINGS TO DO YET...POLISH THE HOOD, PHOTO ETCH GRILL,DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER AN RADIATOR HOSE..OH AN NEW CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  came out sick homie...keep the cragars on it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 11:57 AM~19883368
> *sold this to a guy i sell my builds to in the u.k. so i figured i better get some pics of it before its gone!
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know you bought a set of "Violet Nightmares" ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2011, 07:32 PM~19886859
> *I didn't know you bought a set of "Violet Nightmares" ...
> *


yes sir! got them when you first came out with them. check it out!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 07:36 PM~19886887
> *yes sir! got them when you first came out with them. check it out!
> *


Koo, So you needin' a new Violet Nightmares .......


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2011, 07:40 PM~19886917
> *Koo, So you needin' a new Violet Nightmares .......
> *


come to think about it i buoght 3 different sets from you in toledo this might have been one of them ..  
yeah that was one of the ones i didnt get in the last lot i got off ya!

theres is 7 of them.
black majic
red rider
blue dancer
fanta orange
west coast beaches 
an violet nightmares.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 11:57 AM~19883368
> *sold this to a guy i sell my builds to in the u.k. so i figured i better get some pics of it before its gone!
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice j!! i need to get me some DYNASTY OHIO PLATES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 07:46 PM~19886955
> *come to think about it i buoght 3 different sets from you in toledo this might have been one of them ..
> yeah that was one of the ones i didnt get in the last lot i got off ya!
> 
> ...


Package came in today from N.Y. ! :biggrin: 

What colors we goin' with ? 

Hey don't you hate those guys sayin that they are promos, but when you get 'em they have a correct year color of paint on them! A guy got me like that in Toledo
on a '70 AMC Javelin ... :angry:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2011, 07:54 PM~19887015
> *Package came in today from N.Y. !  :biggrin:
> 
> What colors we goin' with ?
> ...


phone call made!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

STARTING ON YO 71 TUB INTERIOR TONITE.AND, WILL BE FINISHED TONITE.LOL.
GONNA HOOK IT UP WITH ORANGE & A LIL BIT OF BLACK AS YOU WISHED SIR.SO CROSS YO FINGERS.  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 4 2011, 02:57 PM~20015107
> *STARTING ON YO 71 TUB INTERIOR TONITE.AND, WILL BE FINISHED TONITE.LOL.
> GONNA HOOK IT UP WITH ORANGE & A LIL BIT OF BLACK AS YOU WISHED SIR.SO CROSS YO FINGERS.   :biggrin:
> *


sweet bro cant wait... i just stripped the orange 71 so i could open the hood...lol...might have it in some color tonight..i just got the engine compartment all box'd in got a 67 donner kit an trends decals... i got a month to finish 4 builds for a show... :happysad: this is one of them...lol...so ill be puttin in some work the next 2-3 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 09:57 AM~19883368
> *sold this to a guy i sell my builds to in the u.k. so i figured i better get some pics of it before its gone!
> 
> 
> ...


this paint is super sexy.. who painted it?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 5 2011, 12:13 AM~20020008
> *this paint is super sexy.. who painted it?
> *


trends decals hydro! jeral just layed em super sexy!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 5 2011, 02:24 AM~20020081
> *trends decals hydro! jeral just layed em super sexy!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: she will be missed....i liked this one too... :tears:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 5 2011, 12:48 AM~20020216
> *:cheesy:  :yes:  she will be missed....i liked this one too... :tears:
> *


exelent..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 5 2011, 12:48 AM~20020216
> *:cheesy:  :yes:  she will be missed....i liked this one too... :tears:
> *


now you know how i feel for selling you jevries hopper! :happysad: at least i kept it in the states!! :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 6 2011, 12:53 AM~20025376
> *now you know how i feel for selling you jevries hopper! :happysad: at least i kept it in the states!! :0
> *


lol..my u.k dude pays great money for builds. :biggrin: an he's only buying my old shit!! :wow: . yeah but i can build another caddy.  . but anytime you want the hopper back you know where it is ... ill sell it to ya!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 5 2011, 11:02 PM~20025419
> *lol..my u.k dude pays great money for builds. :biggrin: an he's only buying my old shit!! :wow: . yeah but i can build another caddy.  . but anytime you want the hopper back you know where it is ... ill sell it to ya!
> *


yah i know where it is, so when ever i have the $29.95 ill buy the jev hopper back!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 6 2011, 01:09 AM~20025460
> *yah i know where it is, so when ever i have the $29.95 ill buy the jev hopper back!!
> *


thast cool ill send the wheels..lol. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HERES WHATS ON THE BENCH AS OF RIGHT NOW...I GOT A MONTH TO FINISH THESE FOR THE FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks like you have a good jump on them all. U can do it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 6 2011, 11:02 AM~20027392
> *HERES WHATS ON THE BENCH AS OF RIGHT NOW...I GOT A MONTH TO FINISH THESE FOR THE FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 08:57 AM~19883368
> *sold this to a guy i sell my builds to in the u.k. so i figured i better get some pics of it before its gone!
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice Caddy right here.... Good job Jeral!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 6 2011, 01:02 PM~20027392
> *HERES WHATS ON THE BENCH AS OF RIGHT NOW...I GOT A MONTH TO FINISH THESE FOR THE FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a heck of a line up bro ! Good luck !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 6 2011, 04:26 PM~20028428
> *Thats a heck of a line up bro ! Good luck !
> *


x2


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 6 2011, 02:02 PM~20027392
> *HERES WHATS ON THE BENCH AS OF RIGHT NOW...I GOT A MONTH TO FINISH THESE FOR THE FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


that blue wagon is the shit :0


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

looks sick man cant wait to see em done! an i really like how clean that engine bay is on that second one!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Projects lookin good brother.... Keep up the good work homie...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2011, 02:41 PM~20035569
> *Projects lookin good brother.... Keep up the good work homie...
> *


thanks alot darkside...an also want to thank everyone else for the props... :cheesy:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 6 2011, 01:02 PM~20027392
> *HERES WHATS ON THE BENCH AS OF RIGHT NOW...I GOT A MONTH TO FINISH THESE FOR THE FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin really good bro', i know u'll get it done...dat wagons on da jump start. :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

el camino looks great, i like the molded bed !! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..  
































































































[/quote]
This elco is bad ass homie damm :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Very cool, nice paint, int. all around one great build. Will we see this at buff.con?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Mar 23 2011, 02:48 PM~20161294
> *Very cool, nice paint, int. all around one great build. Will we see this at buff.con?
> *


sure will..its alot better in person.. :cheesy:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Mar 23 2011, 02:48 PM~20161294
> *Very cool, nice paint, int. all around one great build. Will we see this at buff.con?
> *



buff.con ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 23 2011, 04:15 PM~20161950
> *buff.con ?
> *


yes sir  get your ass there....lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

thats beautiful jeral


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie put it down ! Great build bro !


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 04:26 PM~20162008
> *yes sir   get your ass there....lol.. :biggrin:
> *


mail me the link... i typed buff.com and no go


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 AM~20160881
> *here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is nice


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Really nice build.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 AM~20160881
> *here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad bitch :fool2:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 02:58 PM~20160881
> *here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..
> 
> 
> ...


This and the 64 you did are by far my favorites. Flawless work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Agreed the 6 Fo and this one are prolly my favs...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2011, 10:32 PM~20166259
> *Agreed the 6 Fo and this one are prolly my favs...
> *


 I SAY THIS, AND THE 66 WAGON. ARE MY FAV'S...
HAWK YOU HAVE REPEATEDLY RAISED YOUR OWN BAR TO SOME AMAZING LEVELS..
YOU HAVE BECOME A MONSTER BRO...
YOUR A FUCKIN PHOTO ETCH SERIAL KILLER.... :uh: EVEN YOUR BODY AND BONDO
WORK IS SUPER SMOOTH... LIKE THE PRO'S... THE WAY YOU MAKE THE TRUCK BED
AND THE LID TO THE EL-CO... / SHIT YOUR READY TO MAKE YOUR OWN 58 WAGON..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 24 2011, 12:59 AM~20166509
> *I SAY THIS, AND THE 66 WAGON. ARE MY FAV'S...
> HAWK YOU HAVE REPEATEDLY RAISED YOUR OWN BAR TO SOME AMAZING LEVELS..
> YOU HAVE BECOME A MONSTER BRO...
> ...


WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR THE GREAT WORDS... :cheesy: 

HYDRO...THANKS MILL BRO...
JEFF GOT ME INTO THE PHOTO ETCH GOODIES,,
AN ALL MY BODY WORK IS C.A. GLUE AN PLASTIC..NOT FILLER'S FOR REAL  
I WILL DO A 58 ONE DAY SOON... 
BUT THIS BONNEVILLE WAGON I THINK WILL BE MY BEST BUILD THIS YEAR!... :biggrin: 
I JUST NOW GOT THE ROOF FLAKED AN CANDIED... HOPE THE REST COMES OUT GOOD... THIS IS THE 4TH TIME NOW PAINTING THIS CAR...IM TIRED OF STRIPPING AN PAINTING... :uh: THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE ALONG TIME AGO :happysad: IM HOPEING ILL HAVE IT DONE FOR THE BUFF CON SHOW ON THE 10TH...KEEP AN EYE OUT!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:40 PM~20166760
> *WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR THE GREAT WORDS... :cheesy:
> 
> HYDRO...THANKS MILL BRO...
> ...


 hno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 24 2011, 04:35 AM~20167198
> *hno:
> *


wow thats a shitty picture :angry: ahh you get the idea....the bottom half will be a different blue..hopefully tonight :happysad:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 12:58 PM~20160881
> *here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is killer. Great job 716


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 24 2011, 07:59 AM~20168114
> *wow thats a shitty picture :angry:  ahh you get the idea....the bottom half will be a different blue..hopefully tonight :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


bling bling :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

STILL GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO BUT IM GETTING THERE...LOL...GOTTA MAKE WINDOWS/DO THE FOIL/ DO THE PHOTO ETCH /CLEAR AN POLISH....AN LAST BUT NOT LEAST FINISHBUILDING THE THING..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 07:48 PM~20181677
> *STILL GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO BUT IM GETTING THERE...LOL...GOTTA MAKE WINDOWS/DO THE FOIL/ DO THE PHOTO ETCH /CLEAR AN POLISH....AN LAST BUT NOT LEAST FINISHBUILDING THE THING..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

what color is that jeral is it saphire blue ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> :wow:
> 
> what color is that jeral is it saphire blue ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 07:52 PM~20181711
> *TOP OR BOTTOM?
> *


both ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> :wow:
> 
> what color is that jeral is it saphire blue ?
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

That wagon coming out nice. And really like your 60 elco you did.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> > :wow:
> >
> > what color is that jeral is it saphire blue ?
> > I DID THE WHOLE CAR IN Tamiya silver, then the top i sprayed silver flake in model masters clear (airbrush) an went over it with clear blue..
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 AM~20160881
> *here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful build homie!! Love all the details and custom parts.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 26 2011, 06:18 AM~20184653
> *Beautiful build homie!! Love all the details and custom parts.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 26 2011, 10:23 AM~20184925
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot for the comps.....fellas! :cheesy:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 09:48 PM~20181677
> *STILL GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO BUT IM GETTING THERE...LOL...GOTTA MAKE WINDOWS/DO THE FOIL/ DO THE PHOTO ETCH /CLEAR AN POLISH....AN LAST BUT NOT LEAST FINISHBUILDING THE THING..
> 
> 
> ...



sexy as hell


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 26 2011, 01:45 PM~20185889
> *sexy as hell
> *


if you say so....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 12:01 AM~20198595
> *if you say so....lol... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 09:48 PM~20181677
> *STILL GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO BUT IM GETTING THERE...LOL...GOTTA MAKE WINDOWS/DO THE FOIL/ DO THE PHOTO ETCH /CLEAR AN POLISH....AN LAST BUT NOT LEAST FINISHBUILDING THE THING..
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good 716 bro'...cant wait to c more progress pics. keep up da good work... :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 08:48 PM~20181677
> *STILL GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO BUT IM GETTING THERE...LOL...GOTTA MAKE WINDOWS/DO THE FOIL/ DO THE PHOTO ETCH /CLEAR AN POLISH....AN LAST BUT NOT LEAST FINISHBUILDING THE THING..
> 
> 
> ...


This mu-fawker is CLEEEEAN!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That flake is going to put it over da top,them pump ain't no joke....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 28 2011, 12:05 PM~20200425
> *That flake is going to put it over da top,them pump ain't no joke....
> *


thanks man...i got my second coat of clear onlast night ill wet sand it tomorrow an do 1 more coat then wait a couple day to polish it... but this bitch is allmost ready.. :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 29 2011, 04:07 PM~20211146
> *uffin:
> *


just got done with my last coat of clear :cheesy: bout dam time.. :uh: polish ina couple days an an its done!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 02:01 AM~20198595
> *if you say so....lol... :biggrin:
> *



that was directed toward the build. not **** lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 AM~20160881
> *here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie this looks clean you got down much props! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dynasty !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

> here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> > here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> thanks alot fellas... :cheesy: im taking a break for a lil while..... :happysad: but next on the list wil be either a pete semi or a 50 pick-up rad
> :wow: nice el camino


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 AM~20160881
> *here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..
> 
> 
> ...


how did I miss this here? :wow: 
This is awesome, Amazing detail. all the way down to the brake lines. beautiful build


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 AM~20160881
> *here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..
> 
> 
> ...


are those the speaker covers that come with the 57 kit?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 13 2011, 10:40 AM~20327799
> *are those the speaker covers that come with the 57 kit?
> *


thanks for the bump trend... :biggrin: 

an not really sure where them speakers came from i found them in one of my parts box's :happysad:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

well, they're fuckin sick all the same :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wow blow the dust off this topic.... :happysad: 
sorry i havent posted shit ina while...i havent done shit since april 10th but i just started this a couple days ago..79 monte. YES 79!








































ill post more wheni get more done


----------



## jt2020 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am not sure but isn't that the same Monte that was in Training Day? If so who made your kit? I like the direction you are going with this.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bro , I love that trunk layout !!!!!!!!!! that Monte will be sick I know !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

nice elco. how much were the tires?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 1 2011, 04:51 PM~20460362
> *wow blow the dust off this topic.... :happysad:
> sorry i havent posted shit ina while...i havent done shit since april 10th  but i just started this a couple days ago..79 monte.  YES 79!
> 
> ...


:wow: thats clean bro cant wait to see it finish :thumbsup: 

where u get chrome subs and speakers? they look clean.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

real clean homie!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 1 2011, 02:51 PM~20460362
> *wow blow the dust off this topic.... :happysad:
> sorry i havent posted shit ina while...i havent done shit since april 10th  but i just started this a couple days ago..79 monte.  YES 79!
> 
> ...


you rob the chrome out the donk caddy for this?! :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 1 2011, 05:43 PM~20460532
> *I am not sure but isn't that the same Monte that was in Training Day?  If so who made your kit?  I like the direction you are going with this.
> *


NEVER SEEN TRAINING DAY :dunno: THE KIT IS THE 1980 CLASS ACTION MONTE WITH THE MOTORCYCLE AN TRAILER.. BUT CONVERTED IT INTO A 79 TH ONLY 79 MONTE THERY MAKE IS A PROMO.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 1 2011, 07:16 PM~20460927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT THESE TIRES FROM ARANDO FLORES I THINK I PAID 15 BUCKS FOR THEM NOT SURE.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 1 2011, 07:55 PM~20461127
> *:wow: thats clean bro cant wait to see it finish :thumbsup:
> 
> where u get chrome subs and speakers? they look clean.
> *


THANKS..THE SUBS AN SPEAKERS CAME OUT OF MY BIG BOX OF TUNES..LOL.. I THINK THEY MAY HAVE ORIGANALY CAME FROM THE 300C


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 2 2011, 09:55 AM~20465070
> *NEVER SEEN TRAINING DAY :dunno:  THE KIT IS THE 1980 CLASS ACTION MONTE WITH THE MOTORCYCLE AN TRAILER.. BUT CONVERTED IT INTO A 79 TH ONLY 79 MONTE THERY MAKE IS A PROMO.
> *


Say what?


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 AM~20160881
> *here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck dogg this is badass homie :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 1 2011, 09:06 PM~20461625
> *you rob the chrome out the donk caddy for this?! :0
> *


I GOT A BOX FULL OF SUSPENSION GOODIES.....NOT SURE WHAT THE REAREND CAME FROM I DO KNOW ITS FROM SOME DONK KIT.. AN THE FRONT SUSPENSION IS FROM THE 70 MONTE.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 2 2011, 08:59 AM~20465092
> *Say what?
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET THANKS FOR THE CLIP... NOW I HAVE TO WATCH THIS... :cheesy:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Chraftman ship on your bilds on another level homie..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 2 2011, 08:58 AM~20465090
> *THANKS..THE SUBS AN SPEAKERS CAME OUT OF MY BIG BOX OF TUNES..LOL.. I THINK THEY MAY HAVE ORIGANALY CAME FROM THE 300C
> *


Oh ok cool. Thanks homie.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 2 2011, 08:55 AM~20465070
> *NEVER SEEN TRAINING DAY :dunno:  THE KIT IS THE 1980 CLASS ACTION MONTE WITH THE MOTORCYCLE AN TRAILER.. BUT CONVERTED IT INTO A 79 TH ONLY 79 MONTE THERY MAKE IS A PROMO.
> *


J the very frist MPC kit was called the WHEELER DEALER and it was teh single headlight kit but was moded for the 80 style !

That front end is from the AMT lowrider monte kit and the rear if from the REGAL/ MONTE donk kits !


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice start on the monte bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS FELLAS :biggrin: 


HERE IS ANOTHER LIL PROJECT IM DOING FOR SOMEONE. I USED THE 64 ROOF THIS TIME UNLIKE THE LAST 64 IMPALAMINO I DID.. I LIKE THIS ONE BETTER....IM GONNA HAVE TO MAKE ANOTHER FOR MYSELF. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 3 2011, 06:37 PM~20478527
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS FELLAS :biggrin:
> HERE IS ANOTHER LIL PROJECT  IM DOING FOR SOMEONE. I USED THE 64 ROOF THIS TIME UNLIKE THE LAST 64 IMPALAMINO I DID.. I LIKE THIS ONE BETTER....IM GONNA HAVE TO MAKE ANOTHER FOR MYSELF. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


what are you using for the bed floor jeral? 1 specific kit or just any randon truck?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 3 2011, 08:45 PM~20478608
> *what are you using for the bed floor jeral? 1 specific kit or just any randon truck?
> *


I JUST GO THRU MY JUNK MODELS AN USE WHATEVER I CAN FIND....LOL.. THIS ONE I USED A 68 ELCOMINO BED AN CHOPPED UP ANOTHER 64 FOR THE ROOF AN IM MAKING ANOTHER HARD COVER FOR THE BACK. THIS ONE WAS EASY I DID THIS IN ABOUT 1 1/2 HRS...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 3 2011, 07:00 PM~20478772
> *I JUST GO THRU MY JUNK MODELS AN USE WHATEVER I CAN FIND....LOL.. THIS ONE I USED A 68 ELCOMINO BED AN CHOPPED UP ANOTHER 64 FOR THE ROOF AN IM MAKING ANOTHER HARD COVER FOR THE BACK. THIS ONE WAS EASY I DID THIS IN ABOUT 1 1/2  HRS...
> *


you should toss up some pics of the 1 you just did with this one so we can peep the to side by side?! :happysad: the original is killer, but im diggin this top too!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 3 2011, 09:05 PM~20478818
> *you should toss up some pics of the 1 you just did with this one so we can peep the to side by side?! :happysad: the original is killer, but im diggin this top too!
> *


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

honestly..i dont know?! 1st gives more head room to get in...second is an pure impy elco!? i like both! even the rear windows both look good! :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 AM~20160881
> *here is the custom 60 elco i made from the 59 an 60 kits. still need to put on the door handles..
> 
> 
> ...


this elco is sick as fuck! damn


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

1st one is deff better. Looks more like an Elco should...the second looks like a midget car.....Both are nice though.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 10:48 PM~20479896
> *1st one is deff better.  Looks more like an Elco should...the second looks like a midget car.....Both are nice though.
> *


I THINK IF I RE-WORK THE SIDE WINDOWS AN OPEND THEM UP ALIL MORE LIKE THAT LAST ONE IT WILL LOOK ALOT BETTER...  
ANYONE ELSE AGREE???


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Honestly, I don't. It's the arch in the roof that throws me off a little. Elco's are always pretty boxy....I still say the first one you did was the best.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 11:19 PM~20480178
> *Honestly, I don't.  It's the arch in the roof that throws me off a little.  Elco's are always pretty boxy....I still say the first one you did was the best.
> *


I LIKE HONESTY!! :thumbsup: DONT BEAT AROUND THE BUSH...LOL... IF IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT JUST TELL ME !! :cheesy: AN ILL TRY TO MAKE IT LOOK GOOD.. :thumbsup: OK IM GONNA SEE WHAT I CAN DO WITH THIS ROOF... :happysad: ILL POST A PIC TOMORROW...I DO LIKE THE IDEA OF THE 64 BACK GLASS THUOGH!..LOL...ALL ELSE FAILS ILL MAKE A VERT TOP FOR IT OR THROW A BOOT ON IT ...TOSS IT ASIDE FOR ANOTHER DAY AN MAKE ANOTHER ONE LIKE MY LAST ONE..:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 09:19 PM~20480178
> *Honestly, I don't.  It's the arch in the roof that throws me off a little.  Elco's are always pretty boxy....I still say the first one you did was the best.
> *


 they both look good Hawk.. Just my two cent,s the first one looks like something that 
would have come from the dealership , the second one reminds me of when people use to make 2 door seville's even though cadi only made sevilles in 4 door!.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 3 2011, 11:48 PM~20480437
> *they both look good Hawk.. Just my two cent,s the first one looks like something that
> would have come from the dealership , the second one reminds me of when people use to make 2 door seville's  even though cadi only made sevilles in  4 door!.
> *


X2
Yeah same here thats wat I was thinking. 

U did a great job bro :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 3 2011, 11:55 PM~20480514
> *X2
> Yeah same here thats wat I was thinking.
> 
> ...


thanks. for not bullshittin me guys! ill seee what i can do with the roof..i tried something different....ya never know untill ya try it right... :dunno: if i cant get it to look like it shoutld ill have to start another one  no biggie..thanks for alll the feed back on this fellas :h5:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 4 2011, 08:42 AM~20481921
> *thanks. for not bullshittin me guys! ill seee what i can do with the roof..i tried something  different....ya never know untill ya try it right... :dunno:  if i cant get it to look like it shoutld ill have to start another one   no biggie..thanks for alll the feed back on this fellas :h5:
> *



ok this is what i came up with!!! re-worked the side windows/flatend the roof an added some crome trim around the windows... :cheesy: 









roof is ready for primer too no need for any body filler ..just how i like it all plastic an c.a. glue!!









so what ya all think ? :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 5 2011, 11:01 PM~20494575
> *ok this is what i came up with!!! re-worked the side windows/flatend the roof an added some crome trim around the windows... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: no bout homie..
the trim piece make is look better :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

BEFORE PIC......










AND AFTER PIC........BTW THAT DARK SPOT IN THE TOP RIGHT CORNER OF WHERE THE CROME BENDS DOWN IS A SHADOW FROM THE INSIDE OF THE OTHERSIDE OF THE ROOF IF THAT MAKES SENSE....LOL..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 5 2011, 11:11 PM~20494662
> *BEFORE PIC......
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass 716 bro'...really clean. like how u wide'n up da side windows for da door...looks a lot better den before. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats lookin' REAL nice fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 1 2011, 02:51 PM~20460362
> *wow blow the dust off this topic.... :happysad:
> sorry i havent posted shit ina while...i havent done shit since april 10th  but i just started this a couple days ago..79 monte.  YES 79!
> 
> ...


that monte is coming along nice homie ima keep my eye on this one!! :wow: :wow: :drama: :420:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sick builds homie


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking cool :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HERE THE BONNEVILLE I DID FOR THE WAGON BUILD OFF!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

GONNA GET THESE SHITTERS DONE THIS YEAR TOO! ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man let me build 1 of them 69's for you !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2011, 02:02 AM~20520087
> *Man  let  me  build  1  of  them  69's  for  you !
> *


 :0 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

sick work man! The roof came out clean! looks alot better! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

First off, The Elky's roof compliments the body 100% better. Looks great !

Second, the Bonne wagon is absolutely freakin ! SIIIIIIIICCKKK !
there is so much detail, that wagon is on anther level Fam !

Third, let me know what it takes to get one of those 1969 Impala's!
( Next paint job is free! :biggrin: )



(Oh, by the way your 'Caprice will be done and ready for shipping
Saturday. Along with the caddy !)


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> HERE THE BONNEVILLE I DID FOR THE WAGON BUILD OFF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: ;thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: Wow!!!!!!!!! Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuckin Jeral... The Impalamino is bad ass bro!! 
And the wagon came out sick as hell....
I need to stop lookin at pics of Hearse' sister and get some work done myself....


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Tight nice wagon


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice stuff in here, alot of good inspiration!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 10 2011, 12:45 PM~20522757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn,very gangsta


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

cant get enough of your wagon homie love the paint job..
thats tamiya paint ??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 11 2011, 04:54 PM~20531380
> *cant get enough of your wagon homie love the paint job..
> thats tamiya paint ??
> *


thanks for all the kinds words everyone. :cheesy: 

the roof is tamiya silver/ model masters clear with silver flake an tamiya clear blue
the body is just tamiya blue met.. an cleared the whole car in testors high gloss enamel clear.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 11 2011, 05:01 PM~20531444
> *thanks for all the kinds words everyone. :cheesy:
> 
> the roof is tamiya silver/ model masters clear with silver flake an tamiya clear blue
> ...


makes it shine real good homie.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 10 2011, 08:44 AM~20521987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH WHAT GARY SAID.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Jeral, can you take an out side pic with an all white back round?

It's mag time bro !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

There aren't enough words to describe the coolness of that wagon!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wagon is sick...any new projects right now?


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that wagon is RAW, man i love them rims


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 11 2011, 10:06 PM~20533772
> *Wagon is sick...any new projects right now?
> *


lol...i allways have projects ..getting them done is the prob... :biggrin: 
going on right now i got 2 ...69 impalas, 79 monte, another 64 elco, 68 impy vert, 50 chevy truck, armandos flores 67 impala, 2003 durango an s few caprice's... :banghead: i hope to have these done for this year. :thumbsup: an prob... a few other quick builds along the way as well. if your on face book .....look me up! JERAL TIERNEY i have picx of a few projects on there.. 

LATIN SKULL, TONIOSEVEN, RICHPHOTOS, MKD904, AN TRENDSETTA THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR COMPLIMENTS MEANS ALOT ..FOR REAL.. :h5: 

ILL GET YOU SOME PIX TO TREND!  GONNA NEED A COUPLE MAG COVER BRO!! (DIFFERENT CARS)


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You are a busy man then....We wanna see some progress pix, or at least a line up...That way we can help "Encourage" you to get them finished...We all have the never ending list..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 11 2011, 10:25 PM~20533924
> *lol...i  allways have projects ..getting them done is the prob... :biggrin:
> going on right now i got  2 ...69 impalas, 79 monte, another 64 elco, 68 impy vert, 50 chevy truck, armandos flores 67 impala, 2003 durango an s few caprice's... :banghead: i hope to have these done for this year. :thumbsup:  an prob... a few other quick builds along the way as well. if your on face book .....look me up!  JERAL TIERNEY  i have picx of a few projects  on there..
> 
> ...


Kool bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 11 2011, 10:56 PM~20534223
> *You are a busy man then....We wanna see some progress pix, or at least a line up...That way we can help "Encourage" you to get them finished...We all have the never ending list..
> *


sometimes ill take a week off...i just get drained once ina while...plus im back to work so that takes up alot of my build time...an its summer time on top of that so im dioing shit with the fam alot..but yeah i need a fire under my ass once ina while to get me going...lol....thats why i said i wanted to have all those done for this year..i got all kinda of time to finish them...now lets just see how many i get done.... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

PROJECTS I WANT DONE FOR THIS YEAR..AN A FEW OTHERS ALONG THE WAY!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 11 2011, 08:24 PM~20534474
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now, i dont like that big wheel stuff but this one, looks hella sick bro just the way it is! :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

str8 g right here bro nice :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

NEW PROJECT..GOT THE TRUNK HINGED AN GOT THE FRONT TO FLIP...STILL GOT TO OPEN THE HOOD TOO AN WHO KNOWS WHAT ELSE  








CLOSES NICE!! TRUNK IS FROM TRUMPITER TRIMED TO FIT.








ALL MY JUNK IN THA TRUNK... :biggrin: 








IT CAN OPEN PRETTY FAR!








BOTTOM VEIW OF MY HINGE JOB..EASY WAY TO FLIP ANY FRON END...








TOP VEIW OF THE HINGE..ITS LIKE A DOUBLE HINGE..








OPEND ALL THE WAY. :wow: 








THIS IS HOW I LIKE IT JUST LIKE THIS BUT I WILL HAVE TO HOOD OPEN TOO.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 12 2011, 09:15 AM~20537375
> *NEW PROJECT..GOT THE TRUNK HINGED AN GOT THE FRONT O FLIP...STILL GOT TO OPEN THE HOOD TOO AN WHO KNOWS WHAT ELSE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. MIDAS WELL OPEN THE DOORS TO.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LOOKS GOOD WEY


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Monte's lookin nice :thumbsup: X2 on the doors :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thats gansta homie good job :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks incredible bro. I might have to try that clip flip soon. & that trunk setup is cool as shit


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 12 2011, 02:58 PM~20538457
> *looks incredible bro.  I might have to try that clip flip soon.  & that trunk setup is cool as shit
> *


do it up bro...simple an easy way to fip this monte :cheesy:


----------



## jt2020 (Apr 4, 2008)

How are you planning to open the hood? With the whole front clip moving forward whichway will your hood go?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 12 2011, 05:06 PM~20539324
> *How are you planning to open the hood?  With the whole front clip moving forward whichway will your hood go?
> *


the hood will open up the reg way it will look something like this ....gonna hack up the roof too!! :biggrin: maybe do something with the doors.. :cheesy: the trunk front clip is done the hood will be done in about 1hr


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bro that trunk set up is sick ! I love where this monte is headed!

Get them doors swingin' !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

just got the hood done...HERE IT IS ALL OPEND UP AN CLOSED FOR NOW UNTILL I DO MORE!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 12 2011, 10:15 AM~20537375
> *NEW PROJECT..GOT THE TRUNK HINGED AN GOT THE FRONT TO FLIP...STILL GOT TO OPEN THE HOOD TOO AN WHO KNOWS WHAT ELSE
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie that monte is gonna be sweet! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420: :420:  :drama:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

monte is looking tight homie cant wait to see it done :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride is looking good. Just as an FYI in the event that you want a smaller hinge or want to get rid of the fender wells here is another way of doing it:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SOME NEW PICX WITHIN THE LAST 2HR'S..... IM DONE FOR THE DAY I THINK..  








THREW ON SOME FRAME HYDRO'S YEAS THEY DO GO UP AN DOWN.








CUT THE ROOF UP GOTTA DO UP SOME JAMS FOR THE TRUNK AN NOT THE ROOF..








WISH I COULD PUT SOME WHEELS ON IT TO SEE WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE.. :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 12 2011, 08:38 PM~20540909
> *Ride is looking good. Just as an FYI in the event that you want a smaller hinge or want to get rid of the fender wells here is another way of doing it:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE TIP BRO.. :thumbsup: ILL HAVE TO TRY IT THAT WAY ON THE NEXT ONE...IM ALLREADY TO FAR INTO THIS ONE NOW TO TURN AROUND.. :happysad:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 12 2011, 06:40 PM~20540933
> *SOME NEW PICX WITHIN THE LAST 2HR'S..... IM DONE FOR THE DAY I THINK..
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! thats going to be sick!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Build looks awesome. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 12 2011, 09:21 PM~20541237
> *Build looks awesome. Thanks for the pics.
> *


preciate that bro :cheesy: 
ill keep posting pics as i go along with this one....


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

off da hook as always bro'... :wow: :wow: keep up da good work :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the front flipped all up is very impressive.. but i am real sucker for what you got going on in the trunk! (no ****) lol


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

DAMN! :wow: You work fast man! The trunk setup looks sick an your cuts are cleans as too! Lovin it!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

What colors or color are you going with ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 13 2011, 07:34 AM~20544199
> *What colors or color are you going with ?
> *


i wanted to do it in candy orange with some flake.. but i couldnt find any decals to go with the color..  so i found your purple ones for the 70 monte that i can make work on this so color is still up in the air...gonna get the decals cut to fit this body an whats left ill put them on a shit body do some silver then some flake lay some extra cut off decals on it them see what the candy orange looks like over them purple decals... OR .... maybe you can come up some orange ones...lol...we'll talk about it when you call!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

J i would shit can the front inner fenders ! They just dont look right with all the other custom shit you done ! 

Just remount the front clip to the frame


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 08:55 AM~20544445
> *J   i  would  shit  can  the   front   inner   fenders  !   They   just  dont  look  right   with   all  the  other   custom   shit  you   done  !
> 
> Just   remount  the   front  clip  to  the  frame
> *


if i remount the front clip to the frame then i can lift the body off the frame like i am now!!...i think that would look even more like shit with the body lifted an not the front clip.... :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 13 2011, 11:52 AM~20546104
> *if i remount the front clip to the frame then i can lift the body off the frame like i am now!!...i think that would look even more like shit with the body lifted an not the front clip....  :dunno:
> *


real 1:1 radicals got body lifts. but the front clips 99% of the time dont lift aswell. the idea is nice but i agree on the fenders

real nice work so far!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2011, 01:57 PM~20546127
> *real 1:1 radicals got body lifts. but the front clips 99% of the time dont lift aswell. the idea is nice but i agree on the fenders
> 
> real nice work so far!!
> *


:uh: ok ....ok ..now its 2 on 1 :run: :twak: ill see what i can do....lol.... :biggrin:

ON THE 1:1'S DO THEY HAVE CYLINDERS IN THE BACK TOO??? OR JUST THE 4 LIKE I HAVE TO LIFT THE FRAME?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HAPPY NOW MINI. :uh: ..STRONG ARMMIN ME... :biggrin: 
ANYTHING ELSE YA WANT ME TO FUCK UP WHILE IM AT IT..LMAO!!! IM JUST KIDDEN ...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
MADE IT ALOT EASYER TO DO THE FIREWALL NOW..AN WITH THE FRONT CLIP FLIPPED UP AN THE HOOD OPEN YOU WONT EVEN KNOW ITS NOT LIFTED WITH THE BODY ANYWAYS


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hydrohype, 716 LAYIN LOW
what ever you do? i think its safe to say, this bitch is going to be dangerous!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+May 13 2011, 12:27 PM~20546335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly!!! :biggrin: u got this down packed homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 13 2011, 08:45 AM~20544404
> *i wanted to do it in candy orange with some flake.. but i couldnt find any decals to go with the color..   so i found your purple ones for the 70 monte that i can make work on this so color is still up in the air...gonna get the decals cut to fit this body an whats left ill put them on a shit body do some silver then some flake lay some extra cut off decals on it them see what the candy orange looks like over them purple decals... OR .... maybe you can come up some orange ones...lol...we'll talk about it when you call!!
> 
> 
> ...


Homie if you need some orange ones for the Monte just ASK ! :biggrin: 

Let me see what I can come up with. With that work that you've done , it
has to be some SICK styled designs !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 13 2011, 04:24 PM~20547044
> *Homie if you need some orange ones for the Monte just ASK !  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me see what I can come up with. With that work that you've done , it
> ...


thanks hydro an pink86.. :cheesy: 

trend that would be sweet if ya can grace this monte with your expertice.. :cheesy: 
.that would be greatly appreciated bro for real!!! :biggrin: 
yeah some oranges would be sweet!! then i can do the flake an candy like i origanly planed on..  
good luck at the show too... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 13 2011, 06:28 PM~20547702
> *thanks hydro an pink86.. :cheesy:
> 
> trend that would be sweet if ya can grace this monte with your expertice.. :cheesy:
> ...


kool !


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice monte homie progress is looking good :cheesy:  me likes


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i would have to c dat it looks a lot better wit out da front inner fenders...looks really good bro'. cant wait to c more...ima keep my eye on dis one. :wow: :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 13 2011, 12:40 PM~20546386
> *HAPPY NOW MINI. :uh: ..STRONG ARMMIN ME... :biggrin:
> ANYTHING ELSE YA WANT ME TO FUCK UP WHILE IM AT IT..LMAO!!! IM JUST KIDDEN ...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


YES SIR!! INNER FENDERS GONE!! now mold the hood shut and get to work!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 14 2011, 12:52 AM~20549933
> *YES SIR!! INNER FENDERS GONE!! now mold the hood shut and get to work!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: im on it mini... :biggrin: ..lol.. 

:0 MOLD THE HOOD SHUT! :wow: 

NOW YOUR OUT OF LINE ...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I would only mold the hood shut if you plan on recutting it open...I think it looks sick when you can see the front flipped forward and still see through the hood at the motor....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 14 2011, 11:22 AM~20551278
> *I would only mold the hood shut if you plan on recutting it open...I think it looks sick when you can see the front flipped forward and still see through the hood at the motor....
> 
> 
> ...


preciate the ideas.... :cheesy: but i like the hood how it is.  an this 50 looks kinda like the project one i got goin on right now. i called it "fliped out"..hhhmmmmm might have to switch mine up alil now.. :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

jeral call me later today, your interior is on its way to springfield mo, instead of new york.... :angry: :banghead:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2011, 12:08 PM~20551445
> *jeral call me later today, your interior is on its way to springfield mo, instead of new york....  :angry: :banghead:
> *


WHAT A DICK :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 14 2011, 10:10 AM~20551450
> *WHAT A DICK :happysad:
> *


2 small packages, one contained a interior pan and the othr contained a dash vent... :angry: me being in a hurry screwed it all to hell....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2011, 12:23 PM~20551494
> *2 small packages, one contained a interior pan and the othr contained a dash vent...  :angry: me being in a hurry screwed it all to hell....
> *


OK MCLOVEN...LMAO!! ILL CALL YA LATER TONIGHT AROUND 9 MY TIME.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 13 2011, 06:45 AM~20544404
> *i wanted to do it in candy orange with some flake.. but i couldnt find any decals to go with the color..   so i found your purple ones for the 70 monte that i can make work on this so color is still up in the air...gonna get the decals cut to fit this body an whats left ill put them on a shit body do some silver then some flake lay some extra cut off decals on it them see what the candy orange looks like over them purple decals... OR .... maybe you can come up some orange ones...lol...we'll talk about it when you call!!
> 
> 
> ...


this you 716 dammm :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got these projects goin on too!








decided to open the hood after i painted it...lol...this time it will be just all orange with trends decals.








an what a bitch is was fitting promo interior onto 67floor pan!


























eah tingo i found that body for the interior.. :happysad: 
i painted it gloss black forgetin i sent ya the interior to do in blue an white :banghead: :banghead: 

















its all good thuogh..i found a green one ill just have to paint to match the bad ass interior! :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:0 :0 i like that orange one :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 14 2011, 07:48 PM~20553200
> *got these projects goin on too!
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some killa projects bro ! 

What decals do you have to match the orange Tingos interior ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

With you building that killa Monte made me get Bad Apple back out. 

I think it's time to finish it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn jeral, how many guts did tingos hook it up with? i only got 2 :0 those are in my sights when i get my wagon done! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 14 2011, 09:06 PM~20553509
> *damn jeral, how many guts did tingos hook it up with? i only got 2 :0 those are in my sights when i get my wagon done! :biggrin:
> *


he hooked it up with 7 guts!! i hooked him up with some kits some loot an what ever i can give him..tingo's a great dude..he didnt want anything for them but i made sure it was our deal was fair!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2011, 08:58 PM~20553476
> *With you building that killa Monte made me get Bad Apple back out.
> 
> I think it's time to finish it.
> ...


man love that ride!! get on it homie get r done bro...thats a bad mofo rite there :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2011, 08:30 PM~20553364
> *Those are some killa projects bro !
> 
> What decals do you have to match the orange Tingos interior ?
> *


i found these in my trendsetta stash....lol. i was thinking of useing them ..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 14 2011, 09:41 PM~20554533
> *i found these in my trendsetta stash....lol. i was thinking of useing them ..
> 
> 
> ...


decals look killer, but that tamiya spray isn't trasnparent brother! :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 14 2011, 09:38 PM~20554504
> *he hooked it up with 7 guts!! i hooked him  up with some kits  some loot an what ever i can give him..tingo's a great dude..he didnt want anything for them but i made sure it was our deal was fair!!
> *


x2!! hell yah, tingos is a effin cool dude to deal with!! like i told him.."i feel like the deal isnt even" he says no prob...ill do it!! i got a few more for him to do, but i been tryin to do it up so he dont have to! :uh: not so much right now! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 15 2011, 12:31 AM~20554864
> *decals look killer, but that tamiya spray isn't trasnparent brother! :happysad:
> *


dont need to be transparent.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 14 2011, 11:41 PM~20554533
> *i found these in my trendsetta stash....lol. i was thinking of useing them ..
> 
> 
> ...


Kool find bro.

Or I could lay out some new ones for it :dunno:

What year is that again? :uh:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 13 2011, 11:45 PM~20544404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is frickin sick, excellent work on the way opens up.
definetly good for ideas and inspiration


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 15 2011, 08:23 AM~20555793
> *Kool find bro.
> 
> Or I could lay out some new ones for it :dunno:
> ...


71... :cheesy: IM GONNA OWE YOU MY LIFE!!
:run: :happysad: :biggrin:


THANKS DAMAGED.. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 15 2011, 09:46 AM~20556005
> *71... :cheesy:  IM GONNA OWE YOU MY LIFE!!
> :run:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> THANKS DAMAGED.. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 

'71 Impala, oh boy I got my work cut out now ! I gotta get 'em right.


Wait till you see the Monte Carlo's, if I might say so myself, THEY'RE SICK !!!!! jm.02


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 15 2011, 01:00 PM~20556799
> *:biggrin:
> 
> '71 Impala, oh boy I got my work cut out now ! I gotta get 'em right.
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OPEN AN CLOSED!! :cheesy: 










OK I GOT THE FRAME ALL FILLED IN AN ADDED SOME EXTRAS..








ALL PLASTIC AN C.A. GLUE








GOT THE FRONT AN READ SUSPENSION FITTED UP..


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 15 2011, 10:21 AM~20556905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 15 2011, 11:21 AM~20556905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 15 2011, 01:21 PM~20556905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Solid homie ! Hella work right there ! Real talk.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

still got alot of work to do but here is a lil update on the interior :cheesy: you all know i like my tunes..lol...so theres 14 speakers in this bitch!!! :yes:  still got to do the center councel an a few other things yet! sorry pancho but i needed that box for this build :happysad: put the amps in the back of the seats gonna do something with the dash too!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

damn homie, lookin real good.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this man put amps in his seats....
damm it just gets better and better!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

[/quote]

fucken fantastic so far!! however, if you going balls out on this like you are, why a coil under setup instead of coil over with working power balls?

imo coil unders are for broke ass kids with very little money to spend on a car! not a car thats body has lifts to raise it off the frame.

:dunno: 

other than that, fucken beautiful work!! im loven the attn to detail!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Good work on the frame and suspension,interior work is looking sick so far.
You do some awesome work man :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jeral this is bad ass bro! Get at me about those whitewalls also bro... I could use a couple sets if you got em to spare... thinkin 6 bucks a set?!?!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

:wow: builds lookin really good as always 716 bro'... :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

>


fucken fantastic so far!! however, if you going balls out on this like you are, why a coil under setup instead of coil over with working power balls?

imo coil unders are for broke ass kids with very little money to spend on a car! not a car thats body has lifts to raise it off the frame.

:dunno: 

other than that, fucken beautiful work!! im loven the attn to detail!!
[/quote]

thats cause i am a broke ass kid. :roflmao: :roflmao: i could make the rear working with eaz... just dont see the point with the rear working an not the front.. :dunno: what do you mean by coil overs?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 16 2011, 12:26 AM~20560460
> *damn homie, lookin real good.
> *


 thanks for the comps richphotos :cheesy: 

hydro..... i was just trying something different an came out cool.. :biggrin: 

dwrf83..... an .......damage thanks alot fellas :h5: 

an darkside ...ill dig some out to see what i have...six bucks a set soinds good to me..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 15 2011, 10:48 PM~20560580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How about a quick "How To" on those cylinders....they look good.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 16 2011, 09:31 AM~20561716
> *How about a quick "How To" on those cylinders....they look good.
> *


i coulddo that buti dont have anymore springs like those...ill have to see what i can find...ill have it done by later tonight.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thats cause i am a broke ass kid. :roflmao: :roflmao: i could make the rear working with eaz... just dont see the point with the rear working an not the front.. :dunno: what do you mean by coil overs?
[/quote]

hahaha! arent we all broke ass kids!?!

a coil over set up allows you to 3 wheel a bit beeter and wont throw a coil!!

instead of the coil sitting on the rear end, it sits on a reverse cup up against the coil pocket on the body side of the car and the power ball is welded to the rear end allowing the rear end to pivot better when 3 wheeling or whatever..

im at work or id post pics of the differances..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> thats cause i am a broke ass kid. :roflmao: :roflmao: i could make the rear working with eaz... just dont see the point with the rear working an not the front.. :dunno: what do you mean by coil overs?


hahaha! arent we all broke ass kids!?!

a coil over set up allows you to 3 wheel a bit beeter and wont throw a coil!!

instead of the coil sitting on the rear end, it sits on a reverse cup up against the coil pocket on the body side of the car and the power ball is welded to the rear end allowing the rear end to pivot better when 3 wheeling or whatever..

im at work or id post pics of the differances..
[/quote]
OK I UNDERSTAND...BUT YEAH GO AHEAD AN POST SOME OF THEM PICS INMY HOW TO THREAD ON THE CYLINDERS FOR EVERYONE PLEASE AN THANK YOU.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 15 2011, 05:42 PM~20558943
> *still got alot of work to do but here is a lil update on the interior :cheesy:  you all know i like my tunes..lol...so theres 14 speakers in this bitch!!! :yes:    still got to do the center councel an a few other things yet! sorry pancho but i needed that box for this build :happysad:  put the amps in the back of the seats gonna do something with the dash too!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: I thought it looked familiar :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 16 2011, 09:45 AM~20561775
> *i coulddo that buti dont have anymore springs like those...ill have to see what i can find...ill have it done by later tonight.
> *


I can send you some custom springs bro .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

A homie, look what just rolled out of The Aztek House of Paints.................

It's your '73 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











































































O.G. Pito Vega did all of the patterns and Hands Solo helped pull tape!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 03:58 PM~20564080
> *A homie, look what just rolled out of The Aztek House of Paints.................
> 
> It's your '73 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


amazin bro!!! :biggrin: i cant thank you enough!! tingo your up next bro ..you gotta do me some sick as hell interior for this one homie!!! then im off to armando for some wheels


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 16 2011, 04:47 PM~20564371
> *amazin bro!!!  :biggrin:  i cant thank you enough!!  tingo your up next bro ..you gotta do me some sick as hell interior for this one homie!!!  then im off to armando for some wheels
> *


I know with Tingo's interior and Mondo's rims this bootch should turn out SICK !!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 04:17 PM~20564970
> *I know with Tingo's interior and Mondo's rims this bootch should turn out SICK !!!
> *


 hell yea. thats a bad ass combination.. a real winner..
Trend got down on that for sure..
Hey Hawk it was cool chopping it up with you on the phone today..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUCKY!!!! :happysad: :biggrin: BTW....you CAN NOT use this for lowrider of the year...year long build off! :biggrin: you gonna do the undies for it?! we got kinda the same thing goin right now......tingo's did some tre guts for me, so i sent the body to one of the many great painters on LIL.....(name secret for now, however he has posted progress pics of what he's been doing) now you have to go be magnum P.I. to see what it looks like so far......and i'll be finishing the undies when all is done!  paint came out killer though tony!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 17 2011, 08:32 PM~20573511
> *LUCKY!!!!  :happysad:  :biggrin: BTW....you CAN NOT use this for lowrider of the year...year long build off! :biggrin: you gonna do the undies for it?! we got kinda the same thing goin right now......tingo's did some tre guts for me, so i sent the body to one of the many great painters on LIL.....(name secret for now, however he has posted progress pics of what he's been doing) now you have to go be magnum P.I. to see what it looks like so far......and i'll be finishing the undies when all is done!  paint came out killer though tony!!
> *


i wasnt going to use it for the lowrider build off. i got the 60 elco i built for that :cheesy: or year to pick one of my new builds or make a new one! 
cant do the undies ima keep it promo style...with the paint/interior an wheels ....i wont need undies... :biggrin: ill keep an eye out for you undercover build!

ill do the undies on the next one! :biggrin: keep them new patterns fresh in your head trend ill be calling ya soon brother :h5:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heck thats i very slick lookin paint job Trend and a nice come up J ! Now to get this thang complete so we can see see 4 great builders all in 1 project !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2011, 08:39 PM~20573570
> *Heck  thats  i  very  slick  lookin  paint    job  Trend  and  a  nice  come up J  !  Now  to  get this  thang  complete  so  we  can  see  see  4    great  builders  all  in  1  project !
> *


hell yeah bro that was the idea i had was to do a l.i.l. build ..well, here it is now its up tome to finish the rest of it...im on it like flies on shit mini....lol.. :biggrin: 
cant wait to get r done. :run:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 17 2011, 08:37 PM~20573550
> *i wasnt going to use it for the lowrider build off. i got the 60 elco i built for that :cheesy: or  year to pick one of my new  builds or make a new one!
> cant do the undies ima keep it promo style...with the paint/interior an wheels ....i wont need undies... :biggrin:  ill keep an eye out for you undercover build!
> 
> ...



I got you bro !  

Oh, buy the way, your Orange Monte Carlo decal set is ready ! Wait till you see these bro ! Can you say Lifestyle ! :biggrin: 

I also made a second set for the '80 Monte Carlo to be sold, but I like em so much that I might be keeping them for my '80 Monte Carlo :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 17 2011, 10:12 PM~20574421
> *I got you bro !
> 
> Oh, buy the way, your Orange Monte Carlo decal set is ready ! Wait till you see these bro ! Can you say Lifestyle !  :biggrin:
> ...


ill be calling real soon now!!! like tomorrow...lol.... :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

all i got to say is u came up big time in your work bro, since u got here to LIL, just some sik builds


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 18 2011, 10:17 AM~20577401
> *all i got to say is u came up big time in your work bro, since u got here to LIL, just some sik builds
> *


THANKS ALOT ISAMEL...IF I NEVER MET YA OFF EBAY I NEVER WOULD HAVE KNOWN ABOUT THIS SITE...SO , I GOTTA THANK YOU FOR THAT  AN IF IT WASNT FOR THIS SITE MY BUILDS MIGHT NOT BE WHAT THEY ARE TODAY...THIS SITE AN THE PEOPLE ON IT HAVE SHOWN AN TAUGHT ME ALOT....AN I APPRECIATE ALL THAT...PLUS THIS SITE PUSHES ME TO KEEP BUILDING BETTER BUILDS....IM STILL TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH EVERYONE ELSE...SORRY FOR THE MINI...HYDRO STORY :biggrin: ANOTHER GREAT DUDE IN MY BOOK! :thumbsup: 
THIS SITE IS FULL OF GREAT PEOPLE...DONT HAVE TIME TO DROP ALL THE NAMES..BUT YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE :thumbsup: THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP INSPERATION AN PARTS!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 01:58 PM~20564080
> *A homie, look what just rolled out of The Aztek House of Paints.................
> 
> It's your '73 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


that bitch is nice!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420:  :drama:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 18 2011, 11:35 AM~20577936
> *that bitch is nice!!! :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :420:    :drama:
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

wassup wit the monte homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@May 18 2011, 10:50 PM~20582433
> *wassup wit the monte homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what do you mean?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 11:58 PM~20564080
> *A homie, look what just rolled out of The Aztek House of Paints.................
> 
> It's your '73 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 16 2011, 03:47 PM~20564371
> *amazin bro!!!  :biggrin:  i cant thank you enough!!  tingo your up next bro ..you gotta do me some sick as hell interior for this one homie!!!  then im off to armando for some wheels
> *


DO I HAVE THIS TUB AT MY HOUSE?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 19 2011, 09:38 AM~20584594
> *DO I HAVE THIS TUB AT MY HOUSE?
> *


yes sir!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 19 2011, 08:44 AM~20584629
> *yes sir!
> *


OK,JUST CHECKING.WELL THEN THAT 73 IS NEXT CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 19 2011, 06:30 AM~20584289
> *what do you mean?
> *


Any updates on it :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@May 20 2011, 09:42 AM~20592297
> *Any updates on it  :biggrin:
> *


I TOOK A 2 DAY BREAK FROM IT. :happysad: ..THE FIREWALL / COWL WAS BEING A REAL BITCH .  BUT I CAME UP WITH A NEW IDEA FOR THAT AN I THINK ITS GONNA WORK JUST FINE!! :biggrin: . IM GONNA GET ON IT RIGHT NOW :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Monte is comin out sick brother!


----------



## jt2020 (Apr 4, 2008)

716 that is CLEAN!!!! :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

>


fucken fantastic so far!! however, if you going balls out on this like you are, why a coil under setup instead of coil over with working power balls?

imo coil unders are for broke ass kids with very little money to spend on a car! not a car thats body has lifts to raise it off the frame.

:dunno: 

other than that, fucken beautiful work!! im loven the attn to detail!!
[/quote]

this is sick and i happen to like the coils like this even thow my car has powerballs


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> fucken fantastic so far!! however, if you going balls out on this like you are, why a coil under setup instead of coil over with working power balls?
> 
> imo coil unders are for broke ass kids with very little money to spend on a car! not a car thats body has lifts to raise it off the frame.
> 
> ...


this is sick and i happen to like the coils like this even thow my car has powerballs 
[/quote]
Great work jarel... IMO coil over's are the more popular way to do, and they are the most used.. But most coil over's with power ball's were really designed for the younger riders who like to 3 wheel,, lock up higher,, and hop! 
coil unders make less noise.. they lay better, look better,,and is more of an OG
thing... even show cars look better with coil under because the coil sitting right on the rear end.. as apposed to being tucked up under the roof of the frame.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some update on the interior of the 79 monte....its getting there just got a few more things to do yet...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 22 2011, 06:33 PM~20605749
> *some update on the interior of the 79 monte....its getting there just got a few more things to do yet...
> 
> 
> ...


damn! talk about "EVERLASTING BASS" lookin good jeral!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 22 2011, 08:33 PM~20605749
> *some update on the interior of the 79 monte....its getting there just got a few more things to do yet...
> 
> 
> ...


interior lookin good so far bro'... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That interior is killin' the game so far!! :0 I can't wait to see what the whole package is gonna look like when you get it completed!! I'm takin' notes for my Monte if I ever get back to it. Keep up the great work bro!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 22 2011, 10:09 PM~20606544
> *That interior is killin' the game so far!!  :0  I can't wait to see what the whole package is gonna look like when you get it completed!! I'm takin' notes for my Monte if I ever get back to it. Keep up the great work bro!!
> *


THANKS FOR EVERYONE WITH THE KIND WORDS.. :cheesy: MUCH APPRECIATED :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

INTERIOR IS TIGHT BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

all that junk in the trunk.. great stuff bro..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:0 damn dude, looks sick!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 22 2011, 06:33 PM~20605749
> *some update on the interior of the 79 monte....its getting there just got a few more things to do yet...
> 
> 
> ...


this is coming out clean homie! :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :420:  :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 22 2011, 08:33 PM~20605749
> *some update on the interior of the 79 monte....its getting there just got a few more things to do yet...
> 
> 
> ...


Freakin' killa set up bro with the sounds ! What amps you usin?

Like Hock said Everlastin' Bass .................. :biggrin: 

Rv_hGVhniFM&feature


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn, that is lookin real good!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Interior looking good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass Jeral!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got some paint layed today! silver flake an some candy orange still need to clear it thuoght!!








ALL THEM HOLES ARE FOR BRAKE AN GAS LINES.








KICK MY SELF IN THE ASS NOW ...I SHOULD HAVE SMOOTHED OUT THE BOTTOM OF THE FRAME TOO... :happysad: WAY TOLATE NOW  








COLOR IS NOT WHAT I EXPECTED BUT ITS GROWING ON ME..LOL...








ITS NOT GOLD....ITS MORE OF A BURNT ORANGE COLOR.








THE BODY WILL BE THE SAME COLOR AS THIS.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2011, 04:58 PM~20611768
> *Freakin' killa set up bro with the sounds ! What amps you usin?
> 
> Like Hock said Everlastin' Bass ..................  :biggrin:
> ...


IM PRETTY SURE THEY ARE THE AMPS FROM ONE OF THE UPTOWN KITS.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

more pics of the frame on the page before this one :cheesy:


----------



## jt2020 (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 23 2011, 06:46 PM~20612494
> *got some paint layed today!  silver flake an some candy orange  still need to clear it thuoght!!
> 
> 
> ...


What about taking a gel pin to it and follow that line all the way around the frame. It would look like a pin strip plus you could add a few other lines or designs to throw people off. Just a thought. Keep up the hard work it is really paying off.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 23 2011, 08:18 PM~20614222
> *more pics of the frame on the page before this one :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 well all righty then..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 23 2011, 10:18 PM~20614222
> *more pics of the frame on the page before this one :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


paint job on da frame lookin good 716 bro'...cant wait to c da rest all painted up. build is gonna b off da hook... :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 23 2011, 04:46 PM~20612494
> *got some paint layed today!  silver flake an some candy orange  still need to clear it thuoght!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.....Remember...



























RUBBER GLOVES ARE YOUR FRIEND....nice nails.... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks everyone...an as far as the gloves i dont like them....lol...but i got a better story...lol...my wifes name is marti.....i had to pick up her birth controll with painted nails...lmao!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








ok kinda heading more tords the suicide style... but i will like to hear some other oppinions


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I think the suicide door will look tight just try cutting it like these pic I think that would make it look good with body line that comes down in a angle ????


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking real good on the monte 716. I think suicide will look good on the doors.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 25 2011, 12:53 PM~20625822
> *I think the suicide door will look tight just try cutting it like these pic I think that would make it look good with body line that comes down in a angle ????
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 25 2011, 03:10 PM~20626988
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


x3!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

lookin real good fam, I would do the suicide


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got them cut an rough jam job... next i have to jam up the doors!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Good stuff....Nice cuts and great jambs....


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 26 2011, 06:52 PM~20636261
> *Good stuff....Nice cuts and great jambs....
> *


x2 homie


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

SORRY I DIDN'T CALL YESTERDAY JERAL,MY DAYS SEEM TO BE GETTING SHORTER.LET ME KNOW THE KIT YOU NEED NEXT SO I CAN KNOCK IT OUT.LOOKING AT YOUR REMAINING KITS KICK ME IN THE ASS EVERYTIME WEY.IM JUST TRYING TO ROTATE ALL THE KITS AT HOME IF THATS COOL WITH YOU MAN.

I DON'T EVEN HAVE TIME FOR MY STUFF.NO BIGGIE CAUSE MY STUFF ISN'T EVEN PAINTED.

I GUESS SOON I WONT EVEN BE BUILDING,JUST DOING WORK FOR OTHER PEOPLE.IM COOL WITH THAT CAUSE I HATE PAINTING.LOL.LET ME KNOW WEY.


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 01:58 PM~20564080
> *A homie, look what just rolled out of The Aztek House of Paints.................
> 
> It's your '73 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Good job..! :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 27 2011, 11:31 AM~20640346
> *SORRY I DIDN'T CALL YESTERDAY JERAL,MY DAYS SEEM TO BE GETTING SHORTER.LET ME KNOW THE KIT YOU NEED NEXT SO I CAN KNOCK IT OUT.LOOKING AT YOUR REMAINING KITS KICK ME IN THE ASS EVERYTIME WEY.IM JUST TRYING TO ROTATE ALL THE KITS AT HOME IF THATS COOL WITH YOU MAN.
> 
> I DON'T EVEN HAVE TIME FOR MY STUFF.NO BIGGIE CAUSE MY STUFF ISN'T EVEN PAINTED.
> ...


hmm....ill take th 57 next... i dont think you have another promo tub?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2011, 10:59 AM~20640495
> *hmm....ill take th 57 next... i dont think you have another promo tub?
> *


YOU GOT IT.THANKS JERAL,IF I LOOK AT YOUR KITS AS A ONE AT A TIME RATHER THAN ALL NEED TO BE FINISHED AT ONCE TYPE OF DEAL,THEN IT WONT STRESS ME OUT AS MUCH.THANKS FOR BEING VERY PATIENT WITH ME WEY,ANYONE ONE ELSE WOULD'VE CUSSED ME OUT BY NOW.

PROMOS-I'LL HAVE TO CHECK WHEN I GET HOME


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 27 2011, 11:31 AM~20640346
> *SORRY I DIDN'T CALL YESTERDAY JERAL,MY DAYS SEEM TO BE GETTING SHORTER.LET ME KNOW THE KIT YOU NEED NEXT SO I CAN KNOCK IT OUT.LOOKING AT YOUR REMAINING KITS KICK ME IN THE ASS EVERYTIME WEY.IM JUST TRYING TO ROTATE ALL THE KITS AT HOME IF THATS COOL WITH YOU MAN.
> 
> I DON'T EVEN HAVE TIME FOR MY STUFF.NO BIGGIE CAUSE MY STUFF ISN'T EVEN PAINTED.
> ...




Nice jamb work Fam ! 

Hey Tingo , send them paint jobs to 
The Aztec House of Paints ! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

I REALLY DO APPRECIATE ALL THE KIND WORDS FELLAS THANK YOU.. :cheesy:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2011, 09:58 PM~20643905
> *I REALLY DO APPRECIATE ALL THE KIND WORDS FELLAS THANK YOU.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO NICE AND SMOOTH CUTS LOOKS PERFECT ! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2011, 08:58 PM~20643905
> *I REALLY DO APPRECIATE ALL THE KIND WORDS FELLAS THANK YOU.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


dAmn bro this is sick as hell


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2011, 07:58 PM~20643905
> *I REALLY DO APPRECIATE ALL THE KIND WORDS FELLAS THANK YOU.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


this monte is lookin killer jeral, sorry i been slackin lately on FB, but i been watching the updates!! :happysad:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

The Monte is looking good are you going to shave the. Door handels ?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: :loco: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 27 2011, 10:24 PM~20644096
> *The Monte is looking good are you going to shave the. Door handels ?
> *


I WOULDNT HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY BRO...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2011, 09:58 PM~20643905
> *I REALLY DO APPRECIATE ALL THE KIND WORDS FELLAS THANK YOU.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Monte is lookin sik 716 bro'...clean work on dem doors. :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 27 2011, 10:27 PM~20644119
> *:thumbsup:  :loco:  :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


TRY TO HAVE IT DONE FOR ROCON IN ROCHESTER THIS YEAR.. :happysad: 
DO YOU KNOW OF ANY SHOWS AROUND US COMMING UP BADGAS??


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bro that Monte is turnin' out solid !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeral, Monte is F'n bad ass bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 28 2011, 09:21 AM~20645894
> *Jeral, Monte is F'n bad ass bro! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man.. ima try an have it primed up maybe some paint on it by next friday :happysad:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Monte looks sick.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DANG ***** YOU GONNA FUCK IT UP WITH THIS ONE.TIGHT


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> I REALLY DO APPRECIATE ALL THE KIND WORDS FELLAS THANK YOU.. :cheesy:


dude, that is CLEAN. love the door line.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

did this display today for the monte..not really any updates on it....work has been kickin my ass...ill get r done sooner or later...:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice. I like it. You are making me want to break my 70 back out.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

you cut up a promo!? then stuffed a trumpeter frame under it!?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Linc said:


> you cut up a promo!? then stuffed a trumpeter frame under it!?


YEAH ITS THE 80 CLASS ACTION MONTE (BODY)............ 79 PROMO (HEADLIGHTS AN GRILL).........AN TRUMPETER (FRAME/FLOOR AN TRUNK LID) EVERYTHING ELSE IS PARTS BOX OR SCRATCH BUILT.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

them doors on the monty are sick. can't wait to see this one all finished up.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

MKD904 said:


> Nice. I like it. You are making me want to break my 70 back out.


Gitter done!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> did this display today for the monte..not really any updates on it....work has been kickin my ass...ill get r done sooner or later...:thumbsup:


bad ass set up bro'...Monte is off da hook!!:wow::worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> bad ass set up bro'...Monte is off da hook!!:wow::worship:


Yeah it is ! Sick work fam !!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

the monte keeps gettin better jeral!! the display is cool too! you should cover the bars in fabric matching the body color?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> the monte keeps gettin better jeral!! the display is cool too! you should cover the bars in fabric matching the body color?!


funny you say that cause my wife said the same thing....but i painted them to match the body color.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> did this display today for the monte..not really any updates on it....work has been kickin my ass...ill get r done sooner or later...:thumbsup:


that display is an elegant lookin piece.. great touch homie..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

started workin on this for a customer...when its done it will be a 67 shortbed gmc all smoothed out ....350? or 454....with a flip front end...im building it for a friend who is in the process of building the 1:1 ...so im sure this will be dones before the real thing.. kinda kool he's building his 1:1 truck to match my model...:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

if i was buiding this truck for myself it would look like this...:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice truck homie cant wait to see some progress on it. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> if i was buiding this truck for myself it would look like this...:thumbsup:


 i know your gonna put a hot motor in it..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT IT DO J.YOU DEEP IN THE GAME.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: thats crazy ill take it :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's gonna be a bad ass truck, jeral. :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

did alil work on the monte today not much but its something..im waiting on some goodies to finish more..









I RAN THE HRYDROLIC LINES INTO THE FRAME









ADDED SOME BOLTS








nice chip in the paint i need to fix...










THE HOSES ARE FOR WHEN THE BODY LIFTS OFF THE FAME..ONE IS FOR FUEL AN THE OTHER WILL BE FOR THE REAR BRAKES


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

what are you using to hold the lines to the frame?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> what are you using to hold the lines to the frame?


if i only had a buck for all the times ive been asked that....lol....there just lil plastic eyelits


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Freakin' FANTASTIC!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> if i only had a buck for all the times ive been asked that....lol....there just lil plastic eyelits


Where did you get them?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

MKD904 said:


> Where did you get them?


ebay..you can find them on there once ina while.there kinda hard to find so if you see them .....get to them before the HAWK does ..lol...:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> did this display today for the monte..not really any updates on it....work has been kickin my ass...ill get r done sooner or later...:thumbsup:


DAMN JERAL.YOU REALLY GETTIN DOWN ON THIS ONE.TOP NOTCH WORK WEY.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> DAMN JERAL.YOU REALLY GETTIN DOWN ON THIS ONE.TOP NOTCH WORK WEY.


thansk tingo...im trying to make this one better then the bonneville:happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

didnt feel like workin on anything ...but i did feel like cuttin up some plastic....lol....








still got lots of work...









might just put this whole thing on the just re-work the trunk lines


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 Jeral, you finally started making my build for me? :biggrin: You're a swell dude!! LOL Just kidding.


Lookin good bro! I know Darren built one, or is building one rather, and I think he used the same kit too. It'll be nice to see what you do with it also bro. BTW that monte is lookin SIKK!!! :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :0 Jeral, you finally started making my build for me? :biggrin: You're a swell dude!! LOL Just kidding.
> 
> 
> Lookin good bro! I know Darren built one, or is building one rather, and I think he used the same kit too. It'll be nice to see what you do with it also bro. BTW that monte is lookin SIKK!!! :wow:



Yup, I am still waiting on the guy I'm building it for to get back to his home state and the 1:1, to send me the pics I need and some of the actual paint from the 1:1. Its further along but basically on stand still for now. All I can say is there is a huge difference between a monte and a grand prix. Not trying to whore up your thread but heres some pics of it. If you want more pics lmk!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

All I can say is there is a huge difference between a monte and a grand prix.








what one did you use? monte or the gn? i started cuttin up the gn .....but for some reason desided to go with the monte body.. i see from you pics i have a shitload of work to do ... kinda allready knew that...lol.....i was just fuckin around wanting to cut something up...lmao!! do you have any picx of what you had to do to make it like this?? (during fab work)


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea I got alot of pics of it cause I had to show him progress pics. I used the same monte kit and gp kit your using. (but I used the gp molded in white). Do you just want me to post them here or in a pm?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

One of you homies should resin it off ! Great work Fam !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> One of you homies should resin it off ! Great work Fam !


 
Tony, I've been sayin that to Darren for MONTHS now LOL. I would LOVE to get one of these kits for sure. Darren put in some time, and this body looks to SPEC!  Im sure Jeral is going to do tha damn thing too! So, maybe Jeral will cast it? :biggrin: Either way, do the damn thang fellas!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> ebay..you can find them on there once ina while.there kinda hard to find so if you see them .....get to them before the HAWK does ..lol...:roflmao::roflmao:


 

actually... i build model trains (HO scale) and detail Diesel engines...a company like Detail associates or Details west make " Lift rings" which are actually used to lift parts of the train off the frame....

those would work perfet....just ebay "lift rings" under the model RR catagory, and you would want HO scale. all you have to do is drill a small hole and insert.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

several different styles 
Photo etched..









Plastic









or bracket style


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

gona be a sick build, i love radicals.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Yea I got alot of pics of it cause I had to show him progress pics. I used the same monte kit and gp kit your using. (but I used the gp molded in white). Do you just want me to post them here or in a pm?


pm's cool....that way i can check it out when i need too for ideas..:thumbsup:
these are the ones i find on ebay to use...but i like them bracket ones alot


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Jeral, that GP is gonna be sweet bro!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Damn Jeral, that GP is gonna be sweet bro!!


THANKS BRO..:biggrin:THIS IS JUST SOMETHING IM PLAYING WITH HERE AN THERE WHO KNOWS WHEN I WILL GET IT DONE...LOL..:dunno:..ITS ONE OF THEM PROJECTS..MY MAIN FOCUS RIGHT NOW IS THE MONTE AN CUSTOMERS CARS...:thumbsup:YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE I DIDNT FORGET YAS....:wave:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i have a box with all this ready to go, just never got around to it! looks like that trunk is gonna be some work!! maybe a one off styrene would use the trunk top lines better?! the blue nascar goodies didnt leave much left of the top lines?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> i have a box with all this ready to go, just never got around to it! looks like that trunk is gonna be some work!! maybe a one off styrene would use the trunk top lines better?! the blue nascar goodies didnt leave much left of the top lines?!


NA THE TOP LINES WHER THERE BUT I CUT THE TRUNK TO FIT THE MONTE TRUNK AN NOW WISH I DIDNT...LOL...IVE BEEN LOOKING AT PICS OF THE 1:1....THIS WILL BE MY ULTIMATE TEST FOR SURE TO MAKE THIS BITCH RIGHT...THERE IS MORE WORK TO DO THEN YOU CAN IMAGINE BRO...JUST TO NAME A FEW....ADD PLASTIC TO THE REAR QUARTERS TO BUILD IT OUT/ ADD PLASTIC TO THE HOOD TO MAKE THE FRONT LONGER/ ADD PLASTIC TO THE WHEELS WELL OPENINGS TO CLOSE THEM IN MORE TOWRDS THE WHEELS / ADD PLASTIC TO THE TRUNK FOR BODY LINES/ ADD PLASTIC TO THE QUARTER GLASS TO MAKE IT ALIL SMALLER/ AN A STIP DOWN THE CENTER SO I CAN FILL IN WITH BONDO TO GET THE RAISED BODY LINE DOWN THE CENTER.. DID I MENTION I HAVE TO SHAVE THE WHOLE BODY FIRST....LOL....ONCE ITS SHAVED AN ALL THIS WORK IS DONE......THEN I CAN ADD MY CROME TRIM...I THUOGHT IT WOULD BE BASIC AN STRAIGHT FOWARD UNTILL I EXAMIND THE 1:1:around::run::banghead: 

















WHAT A CAN OF WORMS I OPEND UP....:roflmao::roflmao: SOMEDAY IT WILL BE DONE!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol thats how it goes. you a part of dynasty , so show us what ya made of bro, lookin great so far


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

customcoupe68 said:


> lol thats how it goes. you a part of dynasty , so show us what ya made of bro, lookin great so far


I QUIT...LOL..TO MUCH LIKE WORK...:happysad:.IM JUST GONNA GET DLO'S AN SAY I DID IT..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:nono: Dont you quit!! That aint you! Get that shit done! It's lookin good already. If you can do up a wagon bonnie and make it look as sikk as you did, you can do this!  Now as Jeff would say! "Do WERK son!"


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

J, the tops are different too. look closely and you'll see it. the roofs are different, the rear windows and decklid, wheel wells, theres alot. heres pics of mine in stages and side by sides so you can see the difference. 

I cut out the widebody area on the gp and used tha regular area from the monte and the montes window frame. I was going to just switch the back half of the roofs but they were too off.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

damn this gp is sick you gonna cast it?? cus i wAnt a few haha


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :nono: Dont you quit!! That aint you! Get that shit done! It's lookin good already. If you can do up a wagon bonnie and make it look as sikk as you did, you can do this!  Now as Jeff would say! "Do WERK son!"


thanks man,,:h5: i was just bullshitin.....lol ill get it done but its gonna be a long while before its ready for paint....:happysad: just a shitload of work to be done...ahhhh alil here alil there ...cant rush it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

see there goes my modelers A.D.D. again!! imma clear my bench and drag the GP back out!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> thanks man,,:h5: i was just bullshitin.....lol ill get it done but its gonna be a long while before its ready for paint....:happysad: just a shitload of work to be done...ahhhh alil here alil there ...cant rush it.


Oh believe me, Im sure! LOL I watched all the shit that Darren did, and Im sure it's gonna be a HELLA amount of work. Keep at it bro. You got this!! :biggrin:



hocknberry said:


> see there goes my *modelers A.D.D.* again!! imma clear my bench and drag the GP back out!!


Love that there is a name for it, like it's a sickness! :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You got this, bro!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

havent been in the mood to really build shit lately..but i did manage to get this out for a lil bit last night an this morning....got the up top all done... but i like the boot more...so im going with the boot. stole some armando flores interior out of a build that he did back in 96 i think it was..needs alil cleaning up an alil fitting an i think will look great in this 69!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jeral that is sweet bro!! Cant wait to see this one done....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> havent been in the mood to really build shit lately..but i did manage to get this out for a lil bit last night an this morning....got the up top all done... but i like the boot more...so im going with the boot. stole some armando flores interior out of a build that he did back in 96 i think it was..needs alil cleaning up an alil fitting an i think will look great in this 69!


 this is coming along nice homie much props!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> havent been in the mood to really build shit lately..but i did manage to get this out for a lil bit last night an this morning....got the up top all done... but i like the boot more...so im going with the boot. *stole some armando flores interior* out of a build that he did back in 96 i think it was..needs alil cleaning up an alil fitting an i think will look great in this 69!


what mando build did you rob?! PICS!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> what mando build did you rob?! PICS!!!


i have 3 cars that armando did work on...one is the astec gold monte is complete an all done by him back in 1996......the other is a 67 just the piant an interior by armando .the rest needs finished.that one is my fav..lol..ill finish it up someday! an i had another 65 impala that was built by someone else but that one had this interior in it that armando did... but the only thing he did was the interior so i stole it for my 69...i have a donner 65 impy with some crome goodies to go into the 69 impy!!:thumbsup:
this is what the interior is supposed to look like an this is the car i stole it from....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here is the 67 armondo painted an did the interior in.

























the monte ill post in monte fest if i can find it...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Oooooo a rag 9? Sweet dawg... :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> here is the 67 armondo painted an did the interior in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CLEAN I LIKE THE SUBS I WISH HE WOULD SELL SOME !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> THIS CLEAN I LIKE THE SUBS I WISH HE WOULD SELL SOME !



   I have some........


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so any idea how mando did the diamond tuck look on the felt, or flocking covered foam?! which is it first of all?! either way....looks good in your build!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

chris mineer said:


> lookin good bro


THANSK MAN..HERES SOMETHING IVE BEEN WORKING ON ALL DAY...LIKE I NEED ANOTHER PROJECT:banghead::banghead: ANYWAYS IM REALLY DIGGIN THIS SHIT SO IMIGHT CONTINUE UNTILL ITS FINISHED I HOPE!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: great work !!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

bad day for this wagon....:tears: but ill get her back in shape!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> bad day for this wagon....:tears: but ill get her back in shape!!:thumbsup:


:0:tears::happysad::around::banghead::wow:


damn, i know some pieces wiould fall off but damn, i even double boxed it. but i know you got skills bro and can put ol humpty dumpty back together again


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:dunno:no biggie bro just some shit felll off is all .....:cheesy:nothing was broke thank god....:biggrin: but she's back to normal.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> bad day for this wagon....:tears: but ill get her back in shape!!:thumbsup:


dont feel bad jeral, my 50 truck i got off of 408 arrived in the same fashion! the usps must be mad at him or something?! it was packaged well and they still managed to mess it up, luckily nothing was broken on mine either, it just looked bad! LOL.... tails to christine should be on the way tuesday bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> dont feel bad jeral, my 50 truck i got off of 408 arrived in the same fashion! the usps must be mad at him or something?! it was packaged well and they still managed to mess it up, luckily nothing was broken on mine either, it just looked bad! LOL.... tails to christine should be on the way tuesday bro!


i know right..lol.... he pissed them off or something....:rofl: now i can wrap that bitch up for you when them tails get here..:yes: whats it been 2 years now:dunno::banghead::banghead:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i know right..lol.... he pissed them off or something....:rofl: now i can wrap that bitch up for you when them tails get here..:yes: whats it been 2 years now:dunno::banghead::banghead:


damn!! your gonna send me that 58 wagon?! thanks playa!! LOL..2 years..nah...only creepin up on a year now!! LOL


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THE 60 IMPALA IS AT THE HOBBY STORE... JUST ALIL SOMETHING FROM MY IMPALA/CAPSRICE COLLECTION.. THANKS TO SOME FELLAS OF L.I.L. TOO!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> THANSK MAN..HERES SOMETHING IVE BEEN WORKING ON ALL DAY...LIKE I NEED ANOTHER PROJECT:banghead::banghead: ANYWAYS IM REALLY DIGGIN THIS SHIT SO IMIGHT CONTINUE UNTILL ITS FINISHED I HOPE!


dAMM HAWK: never a dull moment.. you getting down as is the norm for you..
I been kind of reluctant to hit your thread lately.. because there is always something mind blowing in hear..
I been waiting on the Monte Carlo to hit the evening new's...
i see you got 408's wagon back together? and you still got my yellow 66 dust free for me! thank you...
The HAWK aint messing around...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> dAMM HAWK: never a dull moment.. you getting down as is the norm for you..
> I been kind of reluctant to hit your thread lately.. because there is always something mind blowing in hear..
> I been waiting on the Monte Carlo to hit the evening new's...
> i see you got 408's wagon back together? and you still got my yellow 66 dust free for me! thank you...
> The HAWK aint messing around...


THANKS HYDRO...AS FAR AS THE MONTE..IM ON BREAK WITH IT..LOL.. WILL JUMP BACK ON IT REAL SOON MY FAV PART IS NEXT....THE ENGINE!! YEAH I GOT 408'S WAGON ALL FIXED UP AN GOOD AS NEW... AS FAR AS THE YELLOW 66 SHE WILL ALLWAYS BE CLEAN FOR YA AN DUST FREE...LOL...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

MORE IMPALA'S AN CAPRICE'S....








73/74/72
74/74/72
75/73/71


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man nice display set up ! I need something like that for my builds !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey J, what kind of deal we gonna work out so I can get that white '69 off of your hands ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Hey J, what kind of deal we gonna work out so I can get that white '69 off of your hands ?


maybe a paint job...:dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

found this page about 100 back..wow its been a while...lol....anyways this is what ill be doing tonight..making rims..got some dayton style an cross laced deeks an a set of 100 spoke detail masters...gotta go hit up d-lo's thread'iwanna make a couple sets of those too..gold an crome..got all kinds of different rims an tires to mess around with..lets see what i come up with....hope its not a pile of mashed up deeks....lmao!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> found this page about 100 back..wow its been a while...lol....anyways this is what ill be doing tonight..making rims..got some dayton style an cross laced deeks an a set of 100 spoke detail masters...gotta go hit up d-lo's thread'iwanna make a couple sets of those too..gold an crome..got all kinds of different rims an tires to mess around with..lets see what i come up with....hope its not a pile of mashed up deeks....lmao!!!


Nice bro! I hope they all turn out well. If not send the ones you dont like my way :roflmao: With the body work you do, I dont see these being a problem to master up. Keep us posted.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

just got this set done... ima do the detail masters tomorrow..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> just got this set done... ima do the detail masters tomorrow..


 they look clean bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> found this page about 100 back..wow its been a while...lol....anyways this is what ill be doing tonight..making rims..got some dayton style an cross laced deeks an a set of 100 spoke detail masters...gotta go hit up d-lo's thread'iwanna make a couple sets of those too..gold an crome..got all kinds of different rims an tires to mess around with..lets see what i come up with....hope its not a pile of mashed up deeks....lmao!!!


you wouldnt happen to have a spare back to a 1301 or 1302 would you?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

southside groovin said:


> you wouldnt happen to have a spare back to a 1301 or 1302 would you?


im sure i might..need a pick cause im not sure what that is...lol.. an i need a address to send it too. lmk tonight if i have it i will ship it out tomorrow


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> im sure i might..need a pick cause im not sure what that is...lol.. an i need a address to send it too. lmk tonight if i have it i will ship it out tomorrow


you have a pm


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats up Jeral...wheels came out clean bro'.:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> just got this set done... ima do the detail masters tomorrow..


damn those are nice? how much?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> just got this set done... ima do the detail masters tomorrow..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn those are nice? how much?


thanks for theomps everyone..but they are not for sale i might put these on my 73 that trend painted for me not sure yet..got to make a few more wheels an decide what ones i want to use..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hey what's up w/ that monte you were working on??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> just got this set done... ima do the detail masters tomorrow..


is the hex KO just a tiny nut?or what did you use?! i wanna twist my spokes, but im afraid to break em!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> just got this set done... ima do the detail masters tomorrow..


need to has how to!!! please lol


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> thanks for theomps everyone..but they are not for sale i might put these on my 73 that trend painted for me not sure yet..got to make a few more wheels an decide what ones i want to use..


oh thats cool bro 
what kind of knockoff's are those?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> oh thats cool bro
> what kind of knockoff's are those?


the knock offs are from from the fujima spoke wheel kit


MADEMAN...theres a how to on d-lo's page...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> the knock offs are from from the fujima spoke wheel kit
> 
> 
> MADEMAN...theres a how to on d-lo's page...


Cool,thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> THE 60 IMPALA IS AT THE HOBBY STORE... JUST ALIL SOMETHING FROM MY IMPALA/CAPSRICE COLLECTION.. THANKS TO SOME FELLAS OF L.I.L. TOO!


"POP A FEW PILLS,GIVE ME THAT ON THE WALL" QUE ONDA WEY,WHAT IT DO.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


>


dam they all look good J,
say bro what kind of what wheels are these J?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> dam they all look good J,
> say bro what kind of what wheels are these J?


that bottom set are my favorite, so sick! nice steering wheel! glad it got to you safe, it looks great in there:thumbsup:

my phone got wet and I lost your number, hit me up sometime if you still got mine


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> dam they all look good J,
> say bro what kind of what wheels are these J?


(bottom wheel)im pretty sure they came in the miami vice spider kit.(top wheel im not sure)




thanks sinicle... ill give ya a call soon bro..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Get down brutha !!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Top-flight work!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

im not going to use this body thuogh...change of plans... i want to use these decals on a pearl white 66....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

more projects.....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

good stuff Jeral.Lookin killer wey


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> more projects.....


DAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THOSE ARE SOME WICKED PROJECTS BRO THEY LOOK GREAT,THEM PANCHO PAINTJOBS ARE SWEET AS HELL :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> DAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THOSE ARE SOME WICKED PROJECTS BRO THEY LOOK GREAT,THEM PANCHO PAINTJOBS ARE SWEET AS HELL :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


THANKS MAN.... THE (68) BLUE ONE PANCHO DID FOR ME AWHILE AGO... THE (67)GOLD AN PINK ONE ARMANDO FLORES DID AN THE GREEN 73 CAPRICE TRENDSETTA JUST DID FOR ME NOT TO LONG AGO.. ALL SICK AS HELL!! HAPPY TO OWN THEM..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> THANKS MAN.... THE (68) BLUE ONE PANCHO DID FOR ME AWHILE AGO... THE (67)GOLD AN PINK ONE ARMANDO FLORES DID AN THE GREEN 73 CAPRICE TRENDSETTA JUST DID FOR ME NOT TO LONG AGO.. ALL SICK AS HELL!! HAPPY TO OWN THEM..


 :h5: I was wondering when u were gona work on it :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> :h5: I was wondering when u were gona work on it :cheesy:


I GOT A big ass chip in the rear quarter panel i have no clue where or how it got there...it wasnt from shipping it happend here..just dont know how . thats why i stoped on it.. not sure what im going to do with it now..i was thinking maby tape the roof off an just re spray the sides ..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Well that sucks got any pics of it?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> Well that sucks got any pics of it?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Killa projects bro ! 

I was wondering about the '73 ! We need to get that killer interior in it ! .......


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Killa projects bro !
> 
> I was wondering about the '73 ! We need to get that killer interior in it ! .......


thats for sure !! thats all it needs now...imight need some killer paint done on another when i get some loot...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Killa projects bro !
> 
> I was wondering about the '73 ! We need to get that killer interior in it ! .......


WHAT KILLER INTERIOR ARE "we" TALKING ABOUT?! i see some wicked paint on a car that needs done!! are WE building in the dark?!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> more projects.....


wats up Jeral...project's r sik bro'. like wat ur doin wit da truck...wanna c more progress on dat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> thats for sure !! thats all it needs now...imight need some killer paint done on another when i get some loot...


 anytime bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> WHAT KILLER INTERIOR ARE "we" TALKING ABOUT?! i see some wicked paint on a car that needs done!! are WE building in the dark?!


 No, we wouldnt do that Fam.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't think there's any reason to re-paint the 67. just wet sand and add a pattern on the sides that covers where the chip was? then again, I'm terrible at painting so don't take my advice


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HERE IS MY IMPALA COLLECTION SO FAR... SOME ARE FINISHED AN READY FOR THE SHOW..SOME ARE WAITING TO BE TORN APART AN BUILT LOTS OF PRJECTS HERE.. SOME YOU ALL KNOW WHERE THEY CAME FROM THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR THE BAD ASS RIDES ....MY GOAL IS TO HAVE 3 OF EACH YEAR 58 THRU 76... I WANT TO HAVE 1 HARD TOP....1 VERT AN ONE WAGON .. I KNOW SOME OF THE WAGONS DONT EXIST BUT ILL DO MY BEST TO TAKE CARE OF THAT. I STILL NEED A FEW MORE TO GO TO COMPLET WHAT I WANT ... THEN ITS TIME TO DO A SHITLOAD OF WORK ...LOL.... I SHOULD HAVE THEM ALL DONE BEFORE IM DEAD...OH AN THERES LIKE 6 OTHER BUILDS THAT ARE NOT IN THE PICTURE BECAUSE THEY ARE AT MY LOCAL HOBBY STORE IN THERE DISPLAY FOR NOW..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

freakin show off!! i would never sell a g-house to you!! LOL ,do i see "peppermint panties" from mini in there or am i seeing wrong?!  that patterned out 64 is the shit!! i still want that thing!! i see 3 wagons......i have a a 64 wagon......HEY LETS TRADE 64'S!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> freakin show off!! i would never sell a g-house to you!! LOL ,do i see "peppermint panties" from mini in there or am i seeing wrong?!  that patterned out 64 is the shit!! i still want that thing!! i see 3 wagons......i have a a 64 wagon......HEY LETS TRADE 64'S!! :biggrin:


im not showing off.... im showing the collection ive been working on for over a year now! an whachu talkin bout willis???? "youd never sell me a glass house"...peppermint panties:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

CAN I HAVE ONE OR TWO























[/QUOTE]


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

you would destroy it.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: sick collection too bro!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


>


 Hmm that's wired. I think adding patterns would be a good idea or 2 toning it might work. If u want send it back and i can try to fix it.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> HERE IS MY IMPALA COLLECTION SO FAR... SOME ARE FINISHED AN READY FOR THE SHOW..SOME ARE WAITING TO BE TORN APART AN BUILT LOTS OF PRJECTS HERE.. SOME YOU ALL KNOW WHERE THEY CAME FROM THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR THE BAD ASS RIDES ....MY GOAL IS TO HAVE 3 OF EACH YEAR 58 THRU 76... I WANT TO HAVE 1 HARD TOP....1 VERT AN ONE WAGON .. I KNOW SOME OF THE WAGONS DONT EXIST BUT ILL DO MY BEST TO TAKE CARE OF THAT. I STILL NEED A FEW MORE TO GO TO COMPLET WHAT I WANT ... THEN ITS TIME TO DO A SHITLOAD OF WORK ...LOL.... I SHOULD HAVE THEM ALL DONE BEFORE IM DEAD...OH AN THERES LIKE 6 OTHER BUILDS THAT ARE NOT IN THE PICTURE BECAUSE THEY ARE AT MY LOCAL HOBBY STORE IN THERE DISPLAY FOR NOW..


 :wow: anymore pics of the blue and purple 62/63?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Pancho, I've got the same problem. I was only going to collect one Impala of each year. Sure I'm sick, but least I got a theme.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> Hmm that's wired. I think adding patterns would be a good idea or 2 toning it might work. If u want send it back and i can try to fix it.


i think im just going to wet sand the sides an re-paint it..(just the sides not the roof) the purple an blue 62/63 are from gseeds...illl post some more pics later


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

*That amt 68 Imp*

Hey 716

That amt 68 Imp is pretty cool. Has more area for graphics without the rear window.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a killer collection fam !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> im not showing off.... im showing the collection ive been working on for over a year now! an whachu talkin bout willis???? "youd never sell me a glass house"...peppermint panties:roflmao::roflmao:


LOL, yah i know, im just messin with yah!! and yah seriously! mini built a 70? impy named peppermint panties...looks like it in the second pic on the far left, bottom row!? guess not?! nice groupe of chevy's anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> LOL, yah i know, im just messin with yah!! and yah seriously! mini built a 70? impy named peppermint panties...looks like it in the second pic on the far left, bottom row!? guess not?! nice groupe of chevy's anyway! :thumbsup:


yeah i got that one from mini. i wanted the pink one too but crxlowrider just scooped it up!.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

79 monte for the year you wher born build off..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's bad ass bro'' :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup: where u get the mirror from bro?? I like it gives it a good look


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 79 monte for the year you wher born build off..


bad ass detail work 716 bro'...motor is off da hook. like how u wired it up...really clean. keep'em comin J...cant wait to c more.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks fellas.. i got he mirror at hooby lobby when i went on vacation in p.a.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> thanks fellas.. i got he mirror at hooby lobby when i went on vacation in p.a.


damn thats actual mirror then, and not the chrome paper tingos uses!? nice cuts!! engine looks realy good to! thats gonna be a wicked car jeral!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> thanks fellas.. i got he mirror at hooby lobby when i went on vacation in p.a.


 Nice what u use to cut it so perfect bro. Does it weight alot ??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Dude, I syked my 66 was on the table with all them other bad ass impalas bro! That's one sick ass line up for sure!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 79 monte for the year you wher born build off..


awesome detail on the engine homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Monte will be a Dynasty legend bro ! and that engine is SOLID !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 79 monte for the year you wher born build off..


its on a good way bro............:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love the engine detail Jeral. this build is coming along nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

great work as always Jeral:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

dig_derange said:


> love the engine detail Jeral. this build is coming along nicely :thumbsup:


 X2 :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*NICE*



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> HERE IS MY IMPALA COLLECTION SO FAR... SOME ARE FINISHED AN READY FOR THE SHOW..SOME ARE WAITING TO BE TORN APART AN BUILT LOTS OF PRJECTS HERE.. SOME YOU ALL KNOW WHERE THEY CAME FROM THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR THE BAD ASS RIDES ....MY GOAL IS TO HAVE 3 OF EACH YEAR 58 THRU 76... I WANT TO HAVE 1 HARD TOP....1 VERT AN ONE WAGON .. I KNOW SOME OF THE WAGONS DONT EXIST BUT ILL DO MY BEST TO TAKE CARE OF THAT. I STILL NEED A FEW MORE TO GO TO COMPLET WHAT I WANT ... THEN ITS TIME TO DO A SHITLOAD OF WORK ...LOL.... I SHOULD HAVE THEM ALL DONE BEFORE IM DEAD...OH AN THERES LIKE 6 OTHER BUILDS THAT ARE NOT IN THE PICTURE BECAUSE THEY ARE AT MY LOCAL HOBBY STORE IN THERE DISPLAY FOR NOW..


BADASS WEY.impala line up is the shizzy my niggy.And, 2 tingos interiors in there.aweready


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

you & sr woodgrain are all I have left J.So your kits will reach you very very soon.NOMORE LOCKDOORS,GRACIAS.LOL.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 79 monte for the year you wher born build off..


 did u mak thos batteries ? (if u did can u show me how) nice build by da way ; )


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> you & sr woodgrain are all I have left J.So your kits will reach you very very soon.NOMORE LOCKDOORS,GRACIAS.LOL.


youda man bro thank you...ill try make em look good....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> did u mak thos batteries ? (if u did can u show me how) nice build by da way ; )


these came in some lowrider kit not sure what one. sorry i couldnt help ya out.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some update picx..got till the 18th to finish if im going to see jeff at the 3 rivers model show!!








both front an rear pads an calipers have been painted just waiting for them to dry...i put them on just for the picx...also still waiting for my lug nuts to come in.











did alil pin stripin here an there theres more but you cant seee them in this pic












i got this much done in the trunk area so far..













this is just a fast mock up to kinda give ya an idea of what it might look like..still have to do up the pumps an batteries..oh an clean that dirty ass miror off before i put it all in....lol..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

the speaker/TV setup is nice!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

you use decals for the pinstripes?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sinicle said:


> you use decals for the pinstripes?


yeah i got like 3 sets of the 66 impala decals theres alot of different color pinstipes...i used the grey ones...some i attatched like the ones on the floor an firewall. an thanks for the comps man...really appreciate it kinda keeps me going on this...hope i have it done in time for the shows comming up...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> some update picx..got till the 18th to finish if im going to see jeff at the 3 rivers model show!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean work,alot of detail :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> yeah i got like 3 sets of the 66 impala decals theres alot of different color pinstipes...i used the grey ones...some i attatched like the ones on the floor an firewall. an thanks for the comps man...really appreciate it kinda keeps me going on this...hope i have it done in time for the shows comming up...


you got like two weeks, right? no problem!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

A FEW MORE UPDATE PICKS....
















STILL NEED TO DO THE BRAKE LINES AN FRONT HOSES














STILL GOTTA DO THE REAR BRAKE LINES AN GET THAT PAINT OFF THE ROTOR......LOL...














GOT THE MOTOR IN NOW I GOTTA FIGURE SOME KINDA EXAUST...WTH...


THIS IS THE MIRROR I USED FOR THE FLOORS AN THE TRUNK (ITS PLASTIC)


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow nice work. Great detailed work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Killa work fam ! That brake system is SICK !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THANKS FELLA'S:h5:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got this from 408models today thanks bro...:thumbsup: but i gotta take it apart... i had all this gold stuff for this exact kit thats why i wanted it...ill do her up real good!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ooo, somebody is gonna have fun ! nice bro !


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:got 2 of them kits from datinmans sale, never knew they came with the photoetch grille & opened trunk. itll be awhile before i get to them though


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> A FEW MORE UPDATE PICKS....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be the show stoper brother.:worship:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

new update pics from today...i got till the 18th to finish this bitch..i dont think i can make it......:angry:

got all the brakes , fule lines hoses , radiator, batterie, pumps, an some other misc...shit done today..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That Monte is coming along nice as hell!! :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie that is off the charts !!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Homie that is off the charts !!!!!!!!


 X2 !! Lot of nice detail !


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

holy shit bro!!! that is so clean!! 

What did you use for the brakes?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Great detail.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> new update pics from today...i got till the 18th to finish this bitch..i dont think i can make it......:angry:
> 
> got all the brakes , fule lines hoses , radiator, batterie, pumps, an some other misc...shit done today..


MASTER DETAIL WORK J.MAD RESPECT FOR YOU HOMIE.GET HER DONE


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

still got 13 days! don't throw in the towel, you got this in the bag!!!



BTW incredible work:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> got this from 408models today thanks bro...:thumbsup: but i gotta take it apart... i had all this gold stuff for this exact kit thats why i wanted it...ill do her up real good!!


 Nice Jeral can't wait to see the updates done


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damn J, you've got a masterpiece in the works here. Attn to detail is 2nd to none brutha


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> new update pics from today...i got till the 18th to finish this bitch..i dont think i can make it......:angry:
> 
> got all the brakes , fule lines hoses , radiator, batterie, pumps, an some other misc...shit done today..


Looks like another highly detailed build in the works,excellent work so far.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> new update pics from today...i got till the 18th to finish this bitch..i dont think i can make it......:angry:
> 
> got all the brakes , fule lines hoses , radiator, batterie, pumps, an some other misc...shit done today..



Fantastic like all the details bro graet job :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME THANKS ALOT!:h5:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that is badass detail work man


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

awesome detail work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

what you use for brakes on that masterpiece?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

richphotos said:


> what you use for brakes on that masterpiece?


the brakes on this ride i got from rick.(scaledreams.com)
there the nascar rotors an calipers.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Simply amazing work, Jeral.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

JUST PUT SOME STUFF UP FOR SALE FIGURED ID TRY AN LET YA ALL KNOW THIS WAY SINCE HARDLY ANYONE GOES TO THE CLASSIFIEDS..LOL..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

A I need a 59 and 65 impala


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

lil update on the monte (ROOT BEER FLOAT)......


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking really good. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> lil update on the monte (ROOT BEER FLOAT)......


nice


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> lil update on the monte (ROOT BEER FLOAT)......


what's up Jeral...really clean build bro'. can't wait to c this get finished...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie, Thats on another level bro !!!!!! You da man with this one Fam ! can't wait to see it completed !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> lil update on the monte (ROOT BEER FLOAT)......


dang Jeral,mfo is bad wey.Oh yeah!!!!!!!! wait till you hit a show with this one.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Comin out nice man. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

man, u stepped up your game on this one, a showstopper:thumbsup:cant wait to see it all together


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> lil update on the monte (ROOT BEER FLOAT)......


i'm speachless homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> lil update on the monte (ROOT BEER FLOAT)......


HOMI THAT CAR IS ON A REAL GOOD WAY FOR SURE............FANTASTIC...........:worship:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice work like always.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wanna thank everyone for the great compliments..off to go do some fishing right now ill post more picx when i get home.:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

update on "ROOT BEER FLOAT" the 18th is commin too fast.. i might noe make it!!!:banghead:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

badass J


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Legendary build bro !


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

sick ass work up in here man, that root beer float is bad ass, can't wait to see it all together. the detail onit is just sick.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> lil update on the monte (ROOT BEER FLOAT)......


I think id loose my mind trying to do something like this....:worship:very nice homie!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

update on "ROOT BEER FLOAT" the 18th is commin too fast.. i might not make it!!!:banghead:









































WORKING LATE TONIGHT:rimshot::drama:....HITTEN UP SOME STORES TOMORROW FOR THE REST OF THE STUFF I NEED:run:...TRY AN HAVE THIS DONE BY THE WEEK END.. I HOPE:dunno:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> update on "ROOT BEER FLOAT" the 18th is commin too fast.. i might not make it!!!:banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't worry Jeral.I think you can have it done.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

frame is all done now i just have to paint the rest of the body....decal it an clear it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> frame is all done now i just have to paint the rest of the body....decal it an clear it


damn hella sick!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Am speechless bro that ride sick homie much props. :wow::wow::worship::worship:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> frame is all done now i just have to paint the rest of the body....decal it an clear it


DAMN!!! what's up Jeral...dis thing is crazy bro'. all the details r off the hook...looks like its getting ready close to getting done. cant wait homie...:wow::nicoderm::worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> frame is all done now i just have to paint the rest of the body....decal it an clear it


oh hell yes this is a show car right here J.mfo is the s--t.great work homie.Dynasty gonna rep at the show hard when you show up with this carnal.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

NEW UPDATES OF THE MONTE...ITS GETTIN THERE......STILL HAVE TO WETSAND, POLISH , MAKE WINDOWS AN BUILD IT....ONLY 3 DAYS TO FINISH IT!!!:banghead:

















































































CLEAR WAS STILL TACKY SO I COULDNT REALLY CLOSE IT ALL UP..LOL..BUT I HAD TO SLAP IT TOGETHER REAL QUICK JUST TO SEE WHAT THIS BITCH WILL LOOK LIKE!! LIKE A LIL KID....COULDNT WAIT:rofl:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> NEW UPDATES OF THE MONTE...ITS GETTIN THERE......STILL HAVE TO WETSAND, POLISH , MAKE WINDOWS AN BUILD IT....ONLY 3 DAYS TO FINISH IT!!!:banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking real nice Jeral!!!! You gotta get you an aluminum radiator, with all that beautiful custom work, that black radiator is not going to cut it.


Nice job Jeral!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::boink:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HOOK ME UP....LOL..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass i always liked the doors on it good luck on gettin it done on time


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

"FN" Unreal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Homie It don't get better than this !!!!!!!! The detail in this build is unreal............

that's how Dynasty does it homies !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

wicked jeral!!! i didnt know there were franklin inks for that style monte?! looks top notch!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> wicked jeral!!! i didnt know there were franklin inks for that style monte?! looks top notch!!



thanks [email protected] hock..trend hooked me up with a set of one offs just for this build!! thanks again trend!!:h5:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

LRM of the Year.....:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

don't sweat the deadline jeral, you got this in the bag!!!!!!!
incredible work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Outfreakin reageous!!!! As if this car wasnt killin em allready, those bowtie show stands just blew me away. Dude this is definatley gonna win sumthin!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thats an amazing build!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> LRM of the Year.....:thumbsup:


X-1000


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> NEW UPDATES OF THE MONTE...ITS GETTIN THERE......STILL HAVE TO WETSAND, POLISH , MAKE WINDOWS AN BUILD IT....ONLY 3 DAYS TO FINISH IT!!!:banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO IT IT 2 DAYS NOW?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

MAZDAT said:


> Looking real nice Jeral!!!! You gotta get you an aluminum radiator, with all that beautiful custom work, that black radiator is not going to cut it.
> 
> Nice job Jeral!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::boink:


I did not know they made aluminum radiator?? who makes them?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> I did not know they made aluminum radiator?? who makes them?


Not sure who, One of my club brothers (Henry "Mad Bomber") used a aluminum radiator in his latest 58 Impala drop, he might of even scratch built it


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

MAZDAT said:


> Not sure who, One of my club brothers (Henry "Mad Bomber") used a aluminum radiator in his latest 58 Impala drop, he might of even scratch built it


 Cool, I seen fans but. Haven't seen radiators tho?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

tomorrow is show time in p.a.!! kinda excited....lol.. the monte will be done tonight!!! ill post pics later..:cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck Fam ! I'll see the Monte tomorrow at the show !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! J/K


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Definite showstopper!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

good luck at the show jeral!! you killed it with the monte!! LOL now that you threw out the pic on FB with the 1/32.............when you were a youngin to LIL.......how could you forget it?! i think that was your 1st build right before you got put on to DYNASTY!!! smashed my 1/32 59 impy i failed to finish!! who else was in the 1/32 build off? there was 1 more? jeffy maybe?! either way.....your lil ride killed it! :thumbsup: it prob. too late now, but good luck in PA and take LOTS of pics!! and laugh at jeff for me for the steelers gettin killed!!  yah the broncos lost, but not like the "black and yellow black and yellow"


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

pics? show results?hno:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The rest of the pictures are here: http://public.fotki.com/TimKriner/model_cars/3-rivers-2011/


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

GREAT PICS!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

GREAT PICS!!!!!! The "half house" diorama is way sick!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> The rest of the pictures are here: http://public.fotki.com/TimKriner/model_cars/3-rivers-2011/


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT I CAME HOMW WITH FROM THE P.A. SHOW..:thumbsup:









THE MONTE TOOK 2ND AN BEST PAINT
THE YELLOW 1/12 57 GASSER TOOK 1ST
THE BLACK 65 IMPY TOOK BEST ENGINE
MY DAUGHTER ERIN TOOK 1ST WITH HER 70 MONTE
MY DAUGHTER LEXI TOOK 1ST WITH HER ORANGE 67 IMPY AN SECOND WITH HER YELLOW PRO STREET NOVA
MY GREEN 73 CAPRICE THAT TRENDSETTA PAINTED FOR ME TOOK 1ST IN CURBSIDE
THE IMPY THAT GARRY SEEDS PAINTED TOOK SECOND IN CURBSIDE
MY 66 PONTIAC TOOK 3RD IN CURBSIDE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats on the hardware Fam ! Sweet line up. tell you daughters great job !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the wins jeral well deserved your daughters too keep them building :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

x2 Jeral :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

holy shit did ur family leave any for anyone else? lmao congrats to you and your girls


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Congrats on the hardware Fam ! Sweet line up. tell you daughters great job !


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

GREAT JOB!!!! YOU AND YOUR GIRLS!:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THANKS EVERYONE...I WILL SHOW THE GIRLS YOUR COMMENTS NEXT TIME THERE HERE......


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

next build.."GOLD RUSH" sorry to 408models for takin the whole car apart but i had all this gold an nothing to put it on...lol...so here it is as of tonight!
.LOOKING FOR ANY CROMED PARTS FOR THIS KIT.I DONT WANT TO HAVE TO MUCH GOLD..BTW...THEM SPOKE ARE NOW SHOT:tears: THEY BROKE.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> next build.."GOLD RUSH" sorry to 408models for takin the whole car apart but i had all this gold an nothing to put it on...lol...so here it is as of tonight!
> .LOOKING FOR ANY CROMED PARTS FOR THIS KIT.I DONT WANT TO HAVE TO MUCH GOLD..BTW...THEM SPOKE ARE NOW SHOT:tears: THEY BROKE.


:shocked: gonna be sick!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i need to make a photo box for real these picx blow!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Does your Camera have a flash... if so try that it might help. 
Or just wait around for a sunny day and take pics on a white posterboard.

Still we all know that's a killa build !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: you killed it with the monte jeral!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks fellas!:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Monte is.......SICK, Jeral.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i need to make a photo box for real these picx blow!!!


FANTASTIC like all the details sick work homi :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

CLEAN MONTE!!! wow, send it to me, i will get some good photos for you. hahaha


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Monte looks Kool


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO THE 57 IS GONNA REP HARD WHEN DONE UP WEY.YOUR MONTE IS TOP NOTCH JERAL.WAY TO GO.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Does your Camera have a flash... if so try that it might help.
> Or just wait around for a sunny day and take pics on a white posterboard.
> 
> Still we all know that's a killa build !


x2!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jeral just replace the spokes homie at least the true 13" dish usable  nice work on that monte homie


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> Jeral just replace the spokes homie at least the true 13" dish usable  nice work on that monte homie


:thumbsup:YUP! AN THANKS FOR THE COMP.... ON THE MONTE BRO.. ONE OF MY FAV...BUILDS.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

was a good day today at the rocon model show...:biggrin: badgas...allways a good time seeing you bro...cant wait to see them project you was telling me about:yes:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratz jeral to u and ure girls. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey " T " i left to soon yesterday, i took " BEST IN SHOW AUTO " at ROCON. Got a call from the guys at ROCON.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

badgas said:


> Hey " T " i left to soon yesterday, i took " BEST IN SHOW AUTO " at ROCON. Got a call from the guys at ROCON.


hloy shit i forgot to tell you my bad bro...:banghead: i was like yeah thats my friends i can take it to give to him.. i was gonna send it to ya..but they wouldnt let me:dunno: o-well... glad they called cause i forgot :happysad: my bad....:buttkick:
congrats man..you got some killer stuff bro cant wait to see the others we was talking about!! keep me in mind on the 57.:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

"GOLD RUSH" UPDATE.....
THIS IS AS LOW AS IT CAN POSSIBLY GO....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good as always....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> "GOLD RUSH" UPDATE.....
> THIS IS AS LOW AS IT CAN POSSIBLY GO....


I hope ypu don't leave the undy black like that.lolJust trippin I have the gold one on my dresser with my son pointing at it.No Juanito you can't have it.Well I statred on yo interior for this thing.I'll just surprise you with it when its done.Just hope you dont mind gold interior.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for the comps fellas...this is a quick build before i get into the 50 pick-up "flipped out" 

as far as the interior goes tingo.....im leaving it in your hands bro do your thing homie!! i know you got this.. my first vert with your interior sweet!!! now you can see it


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> "GOLD RUSH" UPDATE.....
> THIS IS AS LOW AS IT CAN POSSIBLY GO....


really clean...like all the chrome on there. nice work Jeral...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

found some old bodies an made 67 caprice...then come to find out i had allready stole the whole engine compartment out of the body.....ill just start over..:banghead:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

67vert , 67caprice , 67 2door wagon an a 70 2dorr wagon all still in the begining stages..still need to do some plastic filling side post stufflike that..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

youre an animal!! put down the knife and pick up the glue and paint gun!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: GREAT WORK HOMIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2 !!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

REALLY GREAT WORK!!!

What do you use for donor wagon tops?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

wanna sell that caprice body then? or trade it for something. lmk


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wagon tops are 66 chevelle wagons..the 65 is to narrow... an the caprice is almost done sorry made...:yes:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice work!!! those are gonna be fresh


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 67vert , 67caprice , 67 2door wagon an a 70 2dorr wagon all still in the begining stages..still need to do some plastic filling side post stufflike that..


bad ass Jeral bro'...i'm gonna have to try converting something. clean...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Really nice work!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

killer line up jeral!! they all look good!! while your on the wagon grind....you should throw christine into the mix and finish her off and get that head ache outta your way bro! :rofl::thumbsup: i still dont know what imma do with her, but it'll be a cool build when done! :h5:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> killer line up jeral!! they all look good!! while your on the wagon grind....you should throw christine into the mix and finish her off and get that head ache outta your way bro! :rofl::thumbsup: i still dont know what imma do with her, but it'll be a cool build when done! :h5:



i work on it today bro...post pics later...:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That killer line up bro! :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here ya go hock...still need to do all the crome trim theni can put the first coat of primer on it...

































now i gotta get back to my 67 caprice....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> here ya go hock...still need to do all the crome trim theni can put the first coat of primer on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that wagon man.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

67 cparice is allmost done...the roof an trunk are finished..still have to make the back window like the 67caprice an not the 70 impala make a few new trunk lines an she's ready!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> "GOLD RUSH" UPDATE.....
> THIS IS AS LOW AS IT CAN POSSIBLY GO....


What scale is this and what wheels did you use?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

caprice on dz said:


> What scale is this and what wheels did you use?


1/25 jevries wheels


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i need to make a photo box for real these picx blow!!!


Apologies for not replying to this build earlier.
:worship:Amazing amount of detail and a high level of craftsmanship.Top notch build for sure.
You gotta take some outdoor pics


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey J... You going to Toledo this year homie?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Have you considered making resin copies of that 67 Caprice body?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sandcast said:


> Have you considered making resin copies of that 67 Caprice body?


what up trend....:wave: no money bro...:happysad: would love to go again but i just dont have the funds....i had to sell some model stuff soi could go meet jeff at the p.a. show...good luck to all who is going...get some picx 



snadcast it would be nice to cast all these bodies im making that are not avail....but some of these big resin cats want to keep my og body an give me like 3-4 resin copy's..im not down for that. i understand there point of keeping the master body to make more molds when the first one wears out but damn..3-4 copies for me..na!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

both have first coats of primer still tons of work to do...i just wanted to see where i was...pretty damn close...lol...still need to finish the rear window on the 67 an do the trunk lines


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

it's all good bro, I'll get some pics for the Fam !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

JUST GOT THE SCALE AUTO MAG AN THERES MY 57 ALONG WITH ALOT OF OTHERS FROM L.I.L. AN FACEBOOK!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*what up J*

AWEREADY on yo builds commin up wey.show LIL how you get down homie.No BS I started yo 57 lastnite.Using gold mirrors at yo request & the colors are right on with the paint.Finally got my hands on some real looking 24k glitter foam too.I'm gonna want to keep this,but you can have it since I dont have the car here.Thanks for all the kits we traded for interiors,you're a man of your word.I will knock out the remaining 2 kits right after your 57 is done tambien.These interiors are not giving me hell with lots of motivation.Peace my nig INTERIOR KING work in your town soon.:run:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> here ya go hock...still need to do all the crome trim theni can put the first coat of primer on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice wagon work jeral!! can i have it?! OH WAIT!! yes, yes i can!! LOL im diggin that caprice for sure too!! i need to get on mine!! only i have an old 66 body i had planned on! :thumbsup: post up progress pics when you do the rear window, that'll be helpful!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

67caprice an 64 impalamino are 99% done...time to get on the 67 an 70 wagons next..


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:sick work !!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 67caprice an 64 impalamino are 99% done...time to get on the 67 an 70 wagons next..


 THESE PROJECTS ARE COMING OUT DOPE 716.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 67caprice an 64 impalamino are 99% done...time to get on the 67 an 70 wagons next..


DAMN!!! :wow: clean body work Jeral...:worship::drama:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn!! another impalamino?! this going to someone or your collection?! looks as good as the 1st! nice work on the caprice window! you use the thin sheet styrene for the window trim?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> damn!! another impalamino?! this going to someone or your collection?! looks as good as the 1st! nice work on the caprice window! you use the thin sheet styrene for the window trim?!


thanks hock..i like this one alil better cause i used the whole impala roof on this one..took out the ribbs on the top an opend up the side windows alil more too...yup stryene sheet for the back glass...what a bitch it was too...should have just left it with the 70 impala window..lol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this will be done tomorrow..well, in primer i should say:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

just about done ..i still have to cut the rear gate lines an add in the top frame for the front doors..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

NICE !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> "GOLD RUSH" UPDATE.....
> THIS IS AS LOW AS IT CAN POSSIBLY GO....


THIS RIDE GONNA F--K SOME S--T UP WEY.DEMAND RESPECT ON THIS CAR WHEN YOU FINISH WEY.LOL.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> just about done ..i still have to cut the rear gate lines an add in the top frame for the front doors..


:loco: that's crazy!!!! Why didn't I think of that, super clean job!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yo Tonioseven*









yo Tonio,SUPER TIGHT like this.lol.Nombre Jeral always makes clean ass lowlows wey


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> just about done ..i still have to cut the rear gate lines an add in the top frame for the front doors..


coming out nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 67caprice an 64 impalamino are 99% done...time to get on the 67 an 70 wagons next..


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for the great words fellas.....heres another poject i started today... i hacked up a 74 promo.. vert boots on the way...re worked the trunk chopped the roof off an reworked the side trim...its almost done....time to go to trend for some killer piantwork to match the killler interior work!! thanks fellas


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looks good so far homie, gonna be even better when trend gets a hold of it!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:looks good so far homie, gonna be even better when trend gets a hold of it!!


amen brother!!:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:looks good so far homie, gonna be even better when trend gets a hold of it!!


Thanx Coast !

As soon as it gets here, it's off to *The Aztec House of Paints *where O.G. Pito Vega waits to tattoo it !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> View attachment 377306
> 
> 
> yo Tonio,SUPER TIGHT like this.lol.Nombre Jeral always makes clean ass lowlows wey


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

if I can get a day where the post office is open and I don't work sunup to sundown, you'll have a steering wheel for thisuffin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sinicle said:


> if I can get a day where the post office is open and I don't work sunup to sundown, you'll have a steering wheel for thisuffin:


:thumbsup: thanks for the comps guys...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> thanks for the great words fellas.....heres another poject i started today... i hacked up a 74 promo.. vert boots on the way...re worked the trunk chopped the roof off an reworked the side trim...its almost done....time to go to trend for some killer piantwork to match the killler interior work!! thanks fellas


oh damn,he gonna use it.lol.aweready J.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wtf shit shit is not working..:dunno::rant:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here we go...did all of these today all day...lol... the 71 is the only one that was a vert... still have to do the trunks on the 70-72 an 73..oh an im gonna cut open the hood on the 73 too.....i got more but didnt get them done today maybe tomorrow ..lol..


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

716, really nice set of imp verts. Say isn't 72 and 71 out of order?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sandcast said:


> 716, really nice set of imp verts. Say isn't 72 and 71 out of order?


yup!..lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you have any close ups of the red interior?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> here we go...did all of these today all day...lol... the 71 is the only one that was a vert... still have to do the trunks on the 70-72 an 73..oh an im gonna cut open the hood on the 73 too.....i got more but didnt get them done today maybe tomorrow ..lol..


damn!!! sell me one or 2:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Do you have any close ups of the red interior?


armando flores did this interior along time ago.....im sure it was sick as fawk back then but nowadays its looking old...prob....not even going to use it in this 69...might just throw it in something else an make a beater lowrider.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

DAMN!!! "sick as fawk back then"? I think it's sick now! haha! it does look a little old, but old like if you seen a 1:1 built like that in the 90's and it sat in a garage all this time. that's easily one of the best interior jobs I've EVER seen. awesome job Armando! and great job hanging on to it Jeral! please don't let that work rest, it deserves to be in a built ride, a NICE built ride


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got this ready for some paint today..


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

nice collection bro...


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeral , here is the vert winshield for the 71-75s. I stole this picture from somewhere so I can't give credit, dont remember.It's rounder than the hardtops

I tried to bend evergreen to that shape but it snapped. Probably have to heat it up


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> thanks for the great words fellas.....heres another poject i started today... i hacked up a 74 promo.. vert boots on the way...re worked the trunk chopped the roof off an reworked the side trim...its almost done....time to go to trend for some killer piantwork to match the killler interior work!! thanks fellas



I got the PERFECT color for that; "Wet-N-Wild". It should be at Walgreen's for about $2.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

awesome builds 716. I love that red interior. Im goin to try a couple like that. I love 90's low lows.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> armando flores did this interior along time ago.....im sure it was sick as fawk back then but nowadays its looking old...prob....not even going to use it in this 69...might just throw it in something else an make a beater lowrider.


legendary,they don't make them like this nomore.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> awesome builds 716. I love that red interior. Im goin to try a couple like that. I love 90's low lows.


X's 2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Dang this red interior is BEAutiful !!!!!

*_


716 LAYIN LOW said:


> armando flores did this interior along time ago.....im sure it was sick as fawk back then but nowadays its looking old...prob....not even going to use it in this 69...might just throw it in something else an make a beater lowrider.





716 LAYIN LOW said:


> got this ready for some paint today..


Alwright Fam, who's the lucky homie that gets to bless this '68 !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

did some more work on the 74 hard top promo today as well!!! cut open the hood, made jams an firewall an alot of work to the frame for the new body an suspension..:thumbsup:
body an frame is ready for paint...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Very nice work!!! I can see this will be another showstopper!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Clean as hell work bro!! I love seeing stuff get chopped up and made right.  :thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

716, how do you work so fast and do a kick ass job? I am really impressed with 74 ht turned vert.

Screw those promo hoarders, your work is an improvement.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sandcast said:


> 716, how do you work so fast and do a kick ass job? I am really impressed with 74 ht turned vert.
> 
> Screw those promo hoarders, your work is an improvement.


well, i do roofing anif the weather is shitty im at home building..an the weather has deff...been shitty bro...winter time is when i really get my build on...an thank you an everyone else who has comented ...:h5:
as far as all the promos i cut up...lol. its only plastic...lol...:rofl::rofl::rofl: sorry fellas....but im a builder not a collector.. i think this 74 i paid 70 bucks for it was near mint condition....pretty pricey body...lol...tingo did up the interior for me an trend will bless me with his skills on the paint work to match the interior....the rest i will do up myself.. ya know all the easy stuff....lmao!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: .........


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> did some more work on the 74 hard top promo today as well!!! cut open the hood, made jams an firewall an alot of work to the frame for the new body an suspension..:thumbsup:
> body an frame is ready for paint...


builds always looking good 716 bro'...clean work.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> builds always looking good 716 bro'...clean work.


GREATLY APPRECIATED BRO....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> _*its only plastic*_...lol...:rofl::rofl::rofl: _* im a builder not a collector*_..


*I agree 100%!!! :h5:*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> *I agree 100%!!! :h5:*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

LIL MORE DONE TONIGHT ON THE GOLD RUSH 57:thumbsup:








DONT KNOW WHAT IM GONNA DO WITH THIS BOOT YET...








I KNOW THE EXAUST ISNT HOOKED UP YET...MAN....IS THAT ALL YOU SEE...LMAO!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> LIL MORE DONE TONIGHT ON THE GOLD RUSH 57:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


builds always looking clean bro'...all that chrome looks really good on it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> builds always looking clean bro'...all that chrome looks really good on it.


THANKS MAN.. ITS MOSTLY ALL GOLD THUOGH...WITH SOME CROME HERE AN THERE...:yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dope work... (ninja)


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Dope work... (ninja)


 X2!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Hell yeah man, Goooold!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> LIL MORE DONE TONIGHT ON THE GOLD RUSH 57:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



badass wey


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> LIL MORE DONE TONIGHT ON THE GOLD RUSH 57:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> LIL MORE DONE TONIGHT ON THE GOLD RUSH 57:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn interior matches good in the ride wey


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE KIND WORDS:thumbsup:

WHER GOING AIR ON THIS ONE...STILL HAVE TO DO ALL THE HARD LINES ANWIRES YET.. BUT THIS IS THE BASIC IDEA IM GOIN WITH!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks real good, but i hate them compressors, they look terrible.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

richphotos said:


> Looks real good, but i hate them compressors, they look terrible.


I AGREE! BUT THERE REALLY ISNT ANYTHING ELSE OUT THERE THAT I KNOW OF UNLESS I BUILD MY OWN ...THEN THEY WOULDNT BE CROME EITHER.. I LIKE CROME..:biggrin: THIS IS KIND OF A QUICK BUILD...THEM IM OFF TO MY 50 PICK-UP!! THAT WILL TAKE A MIN..


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

makes sense, cant wait to see the 50


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

alil something ive been workin on here an there.... stilll have lots of work to do...heres alil sneek peek!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> alil something ive been workin on here an there.... stilll have lots of work to do...heres alil sneek peek!!!


hell yeah thats cool!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

99% done....shitty ass pictures....maybe ill get some foam today at hobbylobby to make a photo box......HOLY SHIT...NEVERMIND ALL THE FINGERPRINTS ALL OVER THE CROME AN GOLD.....LOL.:roflmao:. i will get it all cleaned up next time i take picx.:thumbsup:..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Súper clean J.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That a nice lookin motor you got there.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

the 57 came out real nice !!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
great job brotha!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Looks great bro.. SUPER CLEAN


----------



## JJs Touch (Nov 13, 2011)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> alil something ive been workin on here an there.... stilll have lots of work to do...heres alil sneek peek!!!


Bro Im building one also those are some clean rims. are they off the 4x4 kit amt?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for all the comps fellas...i got some new posterbaord ...gonna try an get some better picks...
JJ'S THEM WHEELS ARE OFF THE PETE SEMI...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

57 turned out Sick bro!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks fellas..:thumbsup: i got a new photo booth... now i just need to get some lights..oh.. an make sure i clean the finger prints off all my crome an gold before i take pics this time of the 57...:banghead:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

... can't wait to see the new flicks ... hey does your camera have a flash ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> ... can't wait to see the new flicks ... hey does your camera have a flash ?


yeah it does...got any tips on photo's?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Sunlite photos outdoors work well.

That motor is really detailed.

Is that the original version AMT 57 Chevy?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 99% done....shitty ass pictures....maybe ill get some foam today at hobbylobby to make a photo box......HOLY SHIT...NEVERMIND ALL THE FINGERPRINTS ALL OVER THE CROME AN GOLD.....LOL.:roflmao:. i will get it all cleaned up next time i take picx.:thumbsup:..


yo J super clean wey,I made a mistake on a yo comment on my thread,I have 3 interiors left for you.I was doing some str8ting up on my dresser (dresser,lol) & found another interior from you when I went through the little nissan mini truck you sent me carnal.I'm on it sir.Im freakin cadillacing only having 3 left for ya.But, thanks for the patience sir I hope the 57 kind of made up for your waiting.The remaining 3 will look just as good or better.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> yo J super clean wey,I made a mistake on a yo comment on my thread,I have 3 interiors left for you.I was doing some str8ting up on my dresser (dresser,lol) & found another interior from you when I went through the little nissan mini truck you sent me carnal.I'm on it sir.Im freakin cadillacing only having 3 left for ya.But, thanks for the patience sir I hope the 57 kind of made up for your waiting.The remaining 3 will look just as good or better.


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

nothing great just a quick 2 day build to do something different.:biggrin:.


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 99% done....shitty ass pictures....maybe ill get some foam today at hobbylobby to make a photo box......HOLY SHIT...NEVERMIND ALL THE FINGERPRINTS ALL OVER THE CROME AN GOLD.....LOL.:roflmao:. i will get it all cleaned up next time i take picx.:thumbsup:..


 THAT IS 1 [email protected]** LOOKING 57.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> nothing great just a quick 2 day build to do something different.:biggrin:.


that's a cool quick build J. Is that all foil work on the coffin?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> that's a cool quick build J. Is that all foil work on the coffin?


thanks diggs.. an yeah it is took me forever to do it too...lol...well worth the time thuogh..100% better with it..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice build bro. Love the foil work. Alot of patience to come out rite huh?? Good job bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Always liked your builds. lookin good buddy


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

IM STILL ALIVE..JUST MOR EON FACE BOOK THEN HERE!.......
SOME PROJECTS..


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:truck looks sick as fawk!!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Burb looks awsome!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Tahoe looks Krazy, Jeral.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lovin the burb jeral......that clear plastic kit was some coin though huh?! is that the cougar?! those are hard as hell to fing, and then you got a CLEAN one!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> lovin the burb jeral......that clear plastic kit was some coin though huh?! is that the cougar?! those are hard as hell to fing, and then you got a CLEAN one!!


its a 1/16 petty charger.. i got it for free..it was a built up so im restoring it to sell i just seen a glue bomb clear boddy one with all 4 wheels busted off an missing parts sell for 113.00..i have the box/ instructions an some other shit that came with the car in the 70's so im thinking after i tearit down re=paint an build up nice im hopeing 150 but well see


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

As clean as _you_ build, you'll get that and THEN some!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I love that boat homie! Is that scratch built? If not where czn i find one?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> I love that boat homie! Is that scratch built? If not where czn i find one?


its a vintage boat from the 60's my buddy gave to me. thanks for the comps..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Damn this is killer! Awsome detail!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2
freakin sick work!!:biggrin:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


>


 THATS SOME GOOD DETAIL RIGHT THERE


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks like you stepped into the truck game just right jeral!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Trophy status . . .


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking completely sick , Jeral. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

co-signed !



bugs-one said:


> Looking completely sick , Jeral. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


>


details are just off the hook...bad ass work J bro'. :thumbsup::drama:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

preciate the comps guys thank you..


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Great looking stuff coming from your bench


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

frame is a killer Jera!l U getting down homie!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hers another truck im working on..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That's looking really nice.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Great work as always.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

nice !!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> hers another truck im working on..


LOOKS NICE HOMIE


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

A 72 I STARTED THE OTHER DAY


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm really diggin that 72 Jeral, very nice.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ALL PROJECTS ARE LOOKING DOPE 716.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks again guys...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> A 72 I STARTED THE OTHER DAY


this one's nice!! your 6 ft's would be nice on this one! the esky truck is plain wicked! good tow pig! what did you use for the rear of the cab? silverado cab?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> this one's nice!! your 6 ft's would be nice on this one! the esky truck is plain wicked! good tow pig! what did you use for the rear of the cab? silverado cab?


thanks hock..6ft's are not done yet or else they would be on here fore sure...i have many more of these trucks to build so its ok the throw a long bed inthe mix!! ani used the 99 silverado back half for the escarado.. lots of work cause it fits like shit..lol...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> A 72 I STARTED THE OTHER DAY


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

1st one of the new year.....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks god man.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

REAL nice homie, Start it up and lets go hustle ! ...... 



Clean as always bro !


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2, truck is bad ass
great work up in here as always:thumbsup:


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


>


DAMN!!! Great detail ..nice work homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

great build.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 1st one of the new year.....


looks good i like the mild custom look and the details of the engine looks awesome


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 1st one of the new year.....


nice work


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for the kind words guys,.:h5:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

heres my escalade ive been workin on.. its getting there....








gotta hit up the inerior with some of digs goods yet..








frame is just about done too...


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Is the truck based off a kit?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for greatness! Wow you do some nice work man!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Is the truck based off a kit?


this started out as a escalade ext.... i took three ext kits an a 99 silverado kit to make the body an frame... just an idea i had an something ive never seen done before as a full blown escalade pick up.. not just the front clip..its getting there....it wont fit in my display cases so ill probly be selling it when its done.


THANKS FOR THE COMPS....LOWRIDINGMIKE.:thumbsup:


----------



## El Tudy (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm interested if you do end up selling it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

been wanting one of these for a while cant finr one so ill make my own.. lots to go but here is the start of it


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> been wanting one of these for a while cant finr one so ill make my own.. lots to go but here is the start of it


the mad man is at work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> been wanting one of these for a while cant finr one so ill make my own.. lots to go but here is the start of it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> been wanting one of these for a while cant finr one so ill make my own.. lots to go but here is the start of it


:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this is the truck i want to replicate..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> this is the truck i want to replicate..


THAT THING IS RETARDED WEY,DO IT TO IT.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this is it for one day.. in eed to go buy some stryene for the drip edge an some for the top of all the doors


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> this is it for one day.. in eed to go buy some stryene for the drip edge an some for the top of all the doors


:drama:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey jeral what size styrene your using for drip rail. 005? I need to get some for the laguna


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I like that crew cab, that things gunna be sweet!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> Hey jeral what size styrene your using for drip rail. 005? I need to get some for the laguna


item #100 .010x.020" or 0.25xo.5mm


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

avidinha said:


> I like that crew cab, that things gunna be sweet!


thanks man..
:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this is the truck i want to replicate..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

something else im workin on...








still need to hit the bed with another coat an then clear the damg thing oh yeah an polish fun wow...cant wait...lol...
but its getting ther i did all the wheels tonight


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wth...lol...nice!! now i have to make that burban....:banghead:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lol. Sweet projects my man! That burban would be dope too


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Damn these rides are sick i cant wait to see those Hey since you was talkin about it.... how do you polish your paint bro ... just curious to know what is used and how its dun ?...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking great in here,I love 67-72 chevs especially slammed!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> something else im workin on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING BAD ASS.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i started this last night too


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

NICE work on that 4 door and I like that burban:thumbsup:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i started this last night too


Don't somebody make this in a promo? Could've sworn I've even had one back in the day..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i started this last night too


2 blazers? looks wicked!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Slowridingmike said:


> Don't somebody make this in a promo? Could've sworn I've even had one back in the day..


a resin maybe?! :dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a 92 suburban in resin...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

CHR1S619 said:


> I have a 92 suburban in resin...


YOU SHOULD SELL IT TO ME :yes:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i started this last night too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

i like that suburban, don't forget to move the rear wheel wells forward (unless that's what you're going for) the 1:1 suburbans have the same wheel base as a regular cab long bed. here's a pick of my old suburban before i sold it so you can see what i'm talking about. either way, it looks great so far. http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums...urrent=2010-12-30103514_Pasadena_Texas_US.jpg


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

what the hell...more work....lol... thanks for pointing that out cause i never realized that either....:thumbsup: oh an now some of these.....:facepalm::banghead:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

for sale 50 shipped in the u.s. paypal only.. not trades POSTIN MORE STUFF IN THE CLASSIFIEDS TONIGHT

























































ALOT MORE IN CLASSIFIEDS TONIGHT


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsupmd


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> for sale 50 shipped in the u.s. paypal only.. not trades POSTIN MORE STUFF IN THE CLASSIFIEDS TONIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad you sold this before I could get it.lol.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> too bad you sold this before I could get it.lol.


THAT SUCKS!!! YOU MISSED OUT ON A 68 VERT TOO PERFECT CROME!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> THAT SUCKS!!! YOU MISSED OUT ON A 68 VERT TOO PERFECT CROME!


whats up with the 68 hard top in the back round?! oh yah......did you take christine out to the nevada dessert to lay her to rest mob style?! :roflmao::machinegun::guns:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> whats up with the 68 hard top in the back round?! oh yah......did you take christine out to the nevada dessert to lay her to rest mob style?! :roflmao::machinegun::guns:


OH SHIT THAT WAS YOURS ...I SOLD IT....BLAHAHAHAH....SHES ALL PACKED UP WITH ALL MY OTHER SHIT.....NOT SURE IF YOU HERD BUT I WONT BE BUILDING FOR A LIL WHILE.. TILL I GET MY NEW SPOT ALL SET UP!
I DIDNT FORGET ABOUT YA BRO....ITHINK YOUR CAR IS THE LONGEST THING IVE EVER DONE!...LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> OH SHIT THAT WAS YOURS ...I SOLD IT....BLAHAHAHAH....SHES ALL PACKED UP WITH ALL MY OTHER SHIT.....NOT SURE IF YOU HERD BUT I WONT BE BUILDING FOR A LIL WHILE.. TILL I GET MY NEW SPOT ALL SET UP!
> I DIDNT FORGET ABOUT YA BRO....ITHINK YOUR CAR IS THE LONGEST THING IVE EVER DONE!...LOL


LOL...yah i heard....i hit FB rarely! i know it'll come home evetually! LOL....its been awhile since i busted your balls for her!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> LOL...yah i heard....i hit FB rarely! i know it'll come home evetually! LOL....its been awhile since i busted your balls for her!


:facepalm::finger::twak::buttkick:......LOL.....J/K ITS ON THE LIST!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> :facepalm::finger::twak::buttkick:......LOL.....J/K ITS ON THE LIST!


no worries bro! i just may make yah send it to trend for paint and tingos for interior?! on your dime?! :h5:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

on my dime huh..:roflmao:you wanted a vert right.... :x: i will send it to either one of them you want ....but the next stop is on you bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Did you ever end up making anything on that lathe?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here u go angel this his topic wey :biggrin:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What ever happen to Jeral?


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Were did you get the display case ?nice models .


716 LAYIN LOW said:


> HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MY LOWS WILL POST MORE LATER WHEN I FIGURE THIS OUT...LOL..


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

He's still alive, but messing with toys that go BANG lately


----------

